# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Детские песенки, басни, сказки (с МР3)

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEiB8Kzg_5k http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9ZMjek7to4  *Песенка про улыбку*  
От улыбки хмурый день светлей,
От улыбки в небе радуга проснётся,
Поделись улыбкою своей,
И она к тебе не раз ещё вернётся! 
И тогда наверняка вдруг запляшут облака,
И кузнечик запиликает на скрипке!
С голубого ручейка начинается река,
Ну а дружба начинается с улыбки!
С голубого ручейка начинается река,
Ну а дружба начинается с улыбки! 
От улыбки солнечной одной
Перестанет плакать самый грустный дождик,
Сонный лес простится с тишиной
И захлопает в зелёные ладошки! 
И тогда наверняка вдруг запляшут облака,
И кузнечик запиликает на скрипке!
С голубого ручейка начинается река,
Ну а дружба начинается с улыбки!
С голубого ручейка начинается река,
Ну а дружба начинается с улыбки! 
От улыбки станет всем теплей,
И слону, и даже маленькой улитке,
Так пускай повсюду на земле
Будто лампочки, включаются улыбки! 
И тогда наверняка вдруг запляшут облака,
И кузнечик запиликает на скрипке!
С голубого ручейка начинается река,
Ну а дружба начинается с улыбки!
С голубого ручейка начинается река,
Ну а дружба начинается с улыбки!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=15 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1099.08   *Кошки-мышки* 
В. Приходько
Гр. Гладков 
Пешком шагали Мышки по узенькой дорожке
От деревушки Пешки до деревушки Ложки,
А в деревушке Ложки у них устали ножки - 
Обратно в Пешки Мышки поехали на Кошке. 
Если Кошке с Мышкой по пути,
Отчего ж тогда не подвезти?
Если Кошке с Мышкой по пути,
Отчего ж тогда не подвезти? 
И пели до порожка, и щёлкали орешки
От деревушки Ложки до деревушки Пешки.
Пешком идти не близко, когда идёшь обратно,
А на пушистой киске и мягко и приятно. 
Если Кошке с Мышкой по пути,
Отчего ж тогда не подвезти?
Если Кошке с Мышкой по пути,
Отчего ж тогда не подвезти? 
То рощица, то поле, то с горки, то на горку.
Ах, нужно каждой Мышке попасть в родную норку.
И что не говорите, дорогу знают Кошки
От деревушки Пешки до деревушки Ложки. 
Если Кошке с Мышкой по пути,
Отчего ж тогда не подвезти?
Если Кошке с Мышкой по пути,
Отчего ж тогда не подвезти? 
Если нам с тобою по пути,
Отчего ж тогда не подвезти?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHlZRcChiYs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSHdZHsb7W8 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=19   *А, может быть, ворона!* 
Одну простую сказку
А может и не сказку
А может не простую
Хотим вам рассказать
Её мы помним с детства
А может и не с детства
А может и не помним
Но будем вспоминать 
Нам помнится вороне
А может быть собаке
А может быть корове
Однажды повезло 
Прислал ей кто-то сыра
Грамм, думается, двести
А может быть, и триста
А может, полкило 
На ель она взлетела
А может, не взлетела
А может быть, на пальму
С разбега взобралась 
И там она
позавтракать
А может, пообедать
А может быть, поужинать
Спокойно собралась 
А дальше? 
Но тут лиса бежала
А может, не бежала
А может, это страус злой
А может, и не злой 
А может, это дворник был
Он шёл по сельской местности
К ближайшему орешнику
За новою метлой 
Послушайте, ворона
А может быть, собака
А может быть, корова
Ну как вы хороша 
У вас такие перья
У вас рога такие
Копыта очень стройные
И добрая душа 
А если вы споёте
А может быть залаете
А может замычите
Коровы ведь мычат
То вам седло большое
Ковёр и телевизор
В подарок сразу врУчат
А может быть, вручАт 
И глупая ворона
А может быть, собака
А может быть, корова
Как что-то запоёт 
И от такого пения
А может, и не пения
Упал немедля в обморок
От смеха весь народ 
А сыр у той вороны
А может быть, собаки
А может быть, коровы
Конечно же упал
И прямо на лисицу
А может быть, на страуса
А может быть, на дворника
Немедленно попал 
Идею этой сказки
А может, и не сказки
Поймёт не только взрослый
Но даже карапуз
Не спорьте и не прыгайте
Не пойте не пляшите
Там где идёт
строительство
Или подвешен груз

----------


## Lampada

*Сон мышонка* 
Мышонку снился странный сон,
Что не мышонок он, а слон,
Что не мышонок он, а слон,
Что в Африку приехал он,
Что в Африку приехал он,
В слоновью лёг кровать поспать. 
И вот он спит и видит сон,
Что он мышонок, а не слон,
Что он мышонок, а не слон,
И что не в Африке спит он,
И что не в Африке спит он,
А дома он опять сидит. 
Какой мне странный снился сон,
Во сне проснувшись думал он,
И спрашивал спросонок:
Я слон или мышонок?
И спрашивал спросонок:
Я слон или мышонок?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1099.06   *ИГРА*  *Вот я вижу: куст растёт в саду*,
Воробьи играют в чехарду.
Вижу пса смешного своего,
А теперь не вижу ничего! 
Вот я вижу: пыль стоит столбом.
Грузовик промчался за углом.
Вижу, как шофёр ведёт его,
и опять не видно ничего! 
Вот мы видим: жёлтый мотылек
Раскачал зелёный стебелёк.
Видим мы, как шмель влетел в окно -
И опять, опять вокруг меня темно! 
Снова видим: ???????? кресло,
Видим: приближается гроза.
До чего же это интересно -
Закрывать и открывать глаза!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...ck%5Fnumber=05   *Спящая принцесса* 
Дремучим бором, тёмной чащею старинный замок окружён.
Там принца ждет принцесса спящая, погружена в покой и сон. 
Принцесса спит сто лет, сто лет, а храбреца всё нет и нет.
И если рыцарь не найдётся, принцесса так и не проснётся. 
Наступит день за ночью лунною, и солнца луч блеснет в окне.
Но крепко спит принцесса юная, и улыбается во сне. 
Принцесса спит сто лет, сто лет, а храбреца всё нет и нет.
И если рыцарь не найдётся, принцесса так и не проснётся. 
Я в дальний путь решил отправиться, затем, чтоб принца убедить,
Что должен он свою красавицу поцеловать, и разбудить. 
Принцесса спит сто лет, сто лет, а храбреца всё нет и нет.
И если рыцарь не найдётся, принцесса так и не проснётся.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11   *Морская песенка* 
Один моряк, покинув порт,
На лодке в море вышел,
У лодки был высокий борт,
Но волны были выше.
Его швырял девятый вал
Как щепку в поднебесье,
Но мореход не унывал,
Вовсю горланя песню. 
Пускай бросает нас вода
То вверх, то оп - и вниз.
Когда со всех сторон беда
Спасает оптимизм.
Пускай бросает нас вода
То вверх, то оп - и вниз.
Когда со всех сторон беда
Спасает оптимизм. 
Другой на месте моряка
Ко дну пошёл бы вскоре,
Ведь, как на грех, без черпака
Отправился он в море.
Но наш моряк находчив был
И не терялся сроду,
Он дырку в лодке прорубил
И выпустил всю воду. 
Пускай бросает нас вода
То вверх, то, оп - и вниз.
Когда со всех сторон беда
Спасает оптимизм.
Пускай бросает нас вода
То вверх, то, оп - и вниз.
Когда со всех сторон беда
Спасает оптимизм. 
Пускай бросает нас вода
То вверх, то, оп, - вниз.
Когда со всех сторон беда
Спасает оптимизм.
Пускай бросает нас вода
То вверх, то, оп - и вниз.
Когда со всех сторон беда
Спасает оптимизм.
Пускай бросает нас вода
То вверх, то, оп - и вниз.
Когда со всех сторон беда
Спасает оптимизм.
Пускай бросает нас вода
То вверх, то, оп - и вниз,
Когда со всех сторон беда
Спасает оптимизм.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-tPTmdnc7E http://www.memuarchiki.ru/kids/music/malenkie_deti.mp3   *Маленькие дети*  
Над нами солнце светит - не жизнь, а благодать
Тем, кто за нас в ответе давно пора понять,
Тем, кто за нас в ответе давно пора понять,
Мы маленькие дети, нам хочется гулять. 
А нам говорят, что катет короче гипотенузы
А я говорю вам: "Хватит, устал я от этой обузы!" 
Ах встать бы на рассвете , убрать бы в стол тетрадь
Тем, кто за нас в ответе давно пора понять,
Тем, кто за нас в ответе давно пора понять,
Мы маленькие дети, нам хочется гулять. 
А нам говорят, Афины войною пошли на Спарту
А я говорю: "Покинуть хочу поскорее парту!" 
Слова упрямо эти я буду повторять:
Тем, кто за нас в ответе давно пора понять,
Тем, кто за нас в ответе давно пора понять,
Мы маленькие дети, нам хочется гулять
А нам говорят, что Волга впадает в Каспийское море,
А я говорю, что долго не выдержу этого горя.
Чтоб стать, говорят, человеком, шагать надо в ногу с веком.
А мы не хотим шагать, нам хочется гулять!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08   *Не везёт* 
В этот день осьминог встал не с той ноги,
И пожарник не смог погасить долги,
Не в ударе с утра нынче был боксёр,
А певец захворал и чихал на всё! 
Отчего нам не везёт?
Кто подскажет, кто поймёт,
Отчего нам так давно не везёт...
Будем делать всем назло
Вид, что крупно повезло
И тогда нам все равно повезёт! 
Бедный кот не хватал ночью с неба звёзд,
И кота неспроста тянут все за хвост,
За рога взять быка нам пора бы, друг,
Но пока облака, и темно вокруг. 
Отчего нам не везёт?
Кто подскажет, кто поймёт,
Отчего нам так давно не везёт...
Будем делать всем назло
Вид, что крупно повезло
И тогда нам все равно повезёт! 
Дал поэт на обед басню соловью,
А факир отогрел на груди змею,
И Макар никуда не гонял телят,
Льется с гуся вода - все идёт не в лад! 
Отчего нам не везёт?
Кто подскажет, кто поймёт,
Отчего нам так давно не везёт...
Будем делать всем назло
Вид, что крупно повезло
И тогда нам все равно повезёт!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-TithD7izM http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=60 http://bards.pp.ru/Detskie/08_Goluboi_vagon.mp3   *Голубой вагон* 
Медленно минуты уплывают вдаль,
Встречи с ними ты уже не жди.
И хотя нам прошлого немного жаль,
Лучшее, конечно, впереди! 
Скатертью, скатертью дальний путь стелится,
И упирается прямо в небосклон.
Каждому, каждому в лучшее верится,
Катится, катится голубой вагон! 
Может, мы обидели кого-то зря -
Календарь закроет этот лист.
К новым приключениям спешим, друзья,
Эй, прибавь-ка ходу, машинист! 
Скатертью, скатертью дальний путь стелится,
И упирается прямо в небосклон.
Каждому, каждому в лучшее верится,
Катится, катится голубой вагон! 
Голубой вагон бежит, качается,
Скорый поезд набирает ход.
Ну зачем же этот день кончается -
Пусть бы он тянулся целый год! 
Скатертью, скатертью дальний путь стелится,
И упирается прямо в небосклон.
Каждому, каждому в лучшее верится,
Катится, катится голубой вагон!
_________________________  
Медленно минуты уплывают вдаль - The minutes are slowly flying away --
встречи с ними ты уже не жди! -- Do not expect to meet them again!
И хотя нам прошлого немного жаль, -- We are sorry about the past, yet
Лучшее, конечно, впереди!    --     The best is probably ahead! 
     Припев:                              Refrain: 
          Скатертью, скатертью   --              There is a very, very
         Дальний путь стелется    --            Long way ahead,
           И упирается                 --         It reaches
          Прямо в небосклон.      --             The heavens.
    Каждому, каждому           --          Everyone, everyone
    В лучшее верится.          --          Believes in the best.
    Катится, катится          --            The blue coach
    Голубой вагон.            --           Rolls and rolls on. 
Может, мы обидели кого-то зря?  --     Maybe we offended someone for nothing?
Календарь закроет этот лист.  --    The calendar will be turned over.
К новым приключениям спешим, друзья! -- Rush to new adventures, friends!
Эй, прибавь-ка ходу, машинист!   --    Speed up, the engineer! 
Припев.
Голубой вагон бежит, качается.   --    The blue coach runs and swings.
Скорый поезд набирает ход.     --      The long-distance train speeds up.
Ах, зачем же этот день кончается? --   Alas, the day is coming to the end!
Пусть б он тянулся целый год!  --      Why not it lasts for the whole year?

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt8TLVSOm84 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=39   *Дважды два - четыре* 
Дважды два - четыре,
Дважды два - четыре,
Это всем известно в целом мире,
Дважды два - четыре,
Дважды два - четыре,
Это всем известно в целом мире! 
Дважды два - четыре,
Дважды два - четыре,
А не три, а не пять - это надо знать!
Дважды два - четыре,
Дважды два - четыре,
А не шесть, а не семь - это ясно всем! 
Трижды три навеки - девять,
Ничего тут не поделать!
И нетрудно сосчитать,
Сколько будет пятью пять!
Пятью пять - двадцать пять!
Пятью пять - двадцать пять!
Совершенно верно! 
Дважды два - четыре,
Дважды два - четыре,
Это всем известно в целом мире,
Дважды два - четыре,
Дважды два - четыре,
Это всем известно в целом мире! 
Дважды два - четыре,
Дважды два - четыре,
А не три, а не пять - это надо знать!
Дважды два - четыре,
Дважды два - четыре,
А не шесть, а не семь - это ясно всем! 
У кого, друзья, не спросим,
Шестью восемь - сорок восемь!
Шестью шесть - прошу учесть,
Неизменно тридцать шесть!
Шестью шесть - тридцать шесть!
Шестью шесть - тридцать шесть!
Совершенно верно! 
Дважды два - четыре,
Дважды два - четыре,
Это всем известно в целом мире,
Дважды два - четыре,
Дважды два - четыре,
Это всем известно в целом мире! 
Дважды два - четыре,
Дважды два - четыре,
А не три, а не пять - это надо знать!
Дважды два - четыре,
Дважды два - четыре,
А не шесть, а не семь - это ясно всем!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSDuvjMjEaQ  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/albu...rack_number=05   *Песня Красной Шапочки* 
Песенка из кинофильма "Красная Шапочка" (1977). Оригинал!
Чудная песенка и прекрасно спета тогда семилетней Олей Рожденственской.  Можно услышать и _ЗДРАСТЕ_ и _здравствуйте_.   ::    
Если долго, долго, долго, 
Если долго по тропинке,
Если долго по дорожке
Топать, ехать и бежать -
То, пожалуй, то, конечно,
То, наверно-верно-верно,
То возможно-можно-можно
Можно в Африку прийти! 
А-а, в Африке реки вот такой ширины, 
А-а, в Африке горы вот такой вышины,
А-а, крокодилы - бегемоты,
А-а, обезьяны - кашалоты,
А-а - и зеленый попугай!
А-а - и зеленый попугай! 
И как только - только - только, 
И как только на дорожке, 
И как только на тропинке
Встречу я кого-нибудь, 
То тому, кого я встречу, 
Даже зверю-верю-верю
Не забуду-буду-буду
Буду ЗДРАСТЕ говорить! 
А-а, здравствуйте реки вот такой ширины, 
А-а, здравствуйте горы вот такой вышины,
А-а, крокодилы - бегемоты,
А-а, обезьяны - кашалоты,
А-а - и зеленый попугай!
А-а - и зеленый попугай! 
Но, конечно, но, конечно,
Если ты такой ленивый, 
Если ты такой пугливый -
Сиди дома, не гуляй!
Ни к чему тебе дороги,
Косогоры-горы-горы,
Буераки-реки-раки - 
Руки-ноги береги! 
Зачем тебе море вот такой ширины, 
Зачем тебе небо вот такой вышины,
А-а, крокодилы - бегемоты,
А-а, обезьяны - кашалоты,
А-а - и зеленый попугай!
А-а - и зеленый попугай!

----------


## Lampada

Песенка Винни-Пуха  
Если я чешу в затылке - не беда!
В голове моей опилки - да, да, да!
Но хотя там и опилки,
Но кричалки и вопилки -
А также шумелки, сопелки, пыхтелки - 
Сочиняю я неплохо иногда - ДА! 
Хорошо живёт на свете Винни-Пух!
Оттого поёт он эти песни вслух!
И неважно, чем он занят,
Если он худеть не станет,
А ведь он худеть не станет,
Если, конечно, вовремя подкрепиться - ДА! 
Это ж-ж-ж неспроста.

----------


## Lampada

http://bards.pp.ru/Detskie/18_Pesnya_oslika.mp3 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=2414.12 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=673.06   *ПЕСНЯ ОСЛИКА* 
Не секрет, что друзья не растут в огороде,
Не продашь и не купишь друзей!
И поэтому я так бегу по дороге
С патефоном волшебным в тележке своей. 
Припев:
Под грустное мычание, под громкое рычание,
Под дружеское ржание рождается на свет
Большой секрет для маленькой,
Для маленькой такой компании,
Для скромной такой компании
Огромный такой секрет! 
Не секрет, что друзья - это честь и отвага.
Это верность, отвага и честь.
А отвага и честь - это рыцарь и шпага.
Всем глотателям шпаг никогда их не съесть! 
Припев:
Под грустное мычание, под бодрое рычание,
Под дружеское ржание рождается на свет
Большой секрет для маленькой,
Для маленькой такой компании, 
Для скромной такой компании
Огромный такой секрет! 
Не секрет, что друзья в облака обожают
Уноситься на крыльях и без.
Но бросаются к нам если нас обижают,
К нам на помощь бросаются даже с небес. 
Припев.  
Не секрет, что друзья удирают вприпрыжку,
Не хотят на цепочке сидеть.
Их заставить нельзя ни за какую коврижку
От безделья и скуки балдеть! 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

Лошадиная песня   http://bards.pp.ru/Detskie/19_Loshadinaya_pesnya.mp3 
Очень многие думают, что умеют летать,
Очень многие ласточки, лебеди очень многие,
И очень немногие думают,
Что умеют летать лошади очень многие,
Лошади четвероногие. 
Но только лошади летают вдохновенно,
Иначе лошади разбились бы мгновенно,
И разве стаи белокрылых лебедей,
Поют как стаи белокрылых лошадей.
Но только лошади летать умеют чудно,
Очень лошади прожить без неба трудно,
И разве стаи лошадиных лебедей
Грустят, как стаи лебединых лошадей. 
Очень многие думают, 
Что секретов у лошади нет,
Ни для большой, ни для маленькой,
Ни для какой компании,
А лошадь летает и думает,
Что самый большой секрет, это летание лошади,
Нелетных животных летание. 
Но только лошади летают вдохновенно,
Иначе лошади разбились бы мгновенно,
И разве стаи белокрылых лебедей,
Поют как стаи белокрылых лошадей.
Но только лошади летать умеют чудно,
Очень лошади прожить без неба трудно,
И разве стаи лошадиных лебедей
Грустят, как стаи лебединых лошадей.

----------


## Lampada

Колыбельная песенка http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-7BT2CFYNU http://bards.pp.ru/Detskie/24_Spyat_ust ... rushki.mp3 
Спят усталые игрушки,
Книжки спят,
Одеяла и подушки
Ждут ребят,
Даже сказка спать ложится,
Чтобы ночью нам присниться,
Ты ей пожелай -
Баю-бай. 
Обязательно по дому
в этот час
тихо тихо ходит дрёма
возле нас
За окошком всё темнее
Утро ночи мудренее
Глазки закрывай
Баю-бай. 
Баю-бай, должны все люди
Ночью спать.
Баю-баю, завтра будет
День опять.
За день мы устали очень,
Скажем всем "Спокойной ночи".
Глазки закрывай,
Баю-бай.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6urnwInY6c (English subs) http://bards.pp.ru/Detskie/11_Pesenka_mamontenka.mp3   *Песня мамонтёнка* 
По синему морю к зеленой земле
Плыву я на белом своем коробле,
На белом своем коробле.
Меня не пугают ни волны, ни ветер,
Плыву я к единственной маме на свете,
Плыву я сквозь волны и ветер
К единственной маме на свете. 
Скорей до земли я добраться хочу.
"Я здесь! Я приехал!" - я ей закричу,
Я маме своей закричу.
Пусть мама услышит, пусть мама придет,
Пусть мама меня непременно найдет!
Ведь так не должно быть на свете,
Чтоб были потеряны дети!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58s1CSoWYLc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4qJDCUanzk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvk2k1qpjpU   *Резиновый ёжик*  
По роще калиновой,          
По роще осиновой,           
На именины к щенку          
В шляпе малиновой           
Шел ёжик резиновый         
С дырочкой в правом боку.   
Были у ёжика                
Зонтик от дождика,          
Шляпа и пара галош.         
Божьей коровке,             
Цветочной головке           
Ласково кланялся ёж.         
Здравствуйте, ёлки!         
На что вам иголки?          
Разве мы волки вокруг?      
Как вам не стыдно!          
Это обидно,                 
Когда ощетинился друг.      
Небо лучистое,              
Облако чистое.              
На именины к щенку          
Ёжик резиновый              
Шел и насвистывал           
Дырочкой в правом боку.      
Милая птица,                
Извольте спуститься -       
Вы потеряли перо.           
На красной аллее,           
Где клёны алеют,            
Ждет вас находка в бюро.    
Небо лучистое,              
Облако чистое.              
На именины к щенку          
Ёжик резиновый              
Шел и насвистывал           
Дырочкой в правом боку.      
Много дорожек               
Прошел этот ёжик.           
А что подарил он дружку?   
Об этом он Ване             
Насвистывал в ванне         
Дырочкой в правом боку

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Great job Lampada, I was about to translate that song myself, I really liked it! 
A couple of things:    

> И хотя нам прошлого немного жаль, -- We are sorry about the past, yet 
> Лучшее, конечно, впереди! -- The best is probably ahead!

 *and even if we are a little sorry about the past, 
the best is of course ahead!*   

> К новым приключениям спешим, друзья! -- Rush to new adventures, friends!

 *Freinds, we are rushing to new adventures!*   

> Ах, зачем же этот день кончается? -- Alas, the day is coming to the end! 
> Пусть б он тянулся целый год! -- Why not it lasts for the whole year?

 *Ah, why is this day ending?
Let it last for a whole year!*

----------


## Lampada

Я не переводила, так было на каком-то сайте.  Я знала, что там неточности, но подумала, что это не принципиально для прослушивания.
Калинка, твои замечания правильные, спасибо.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Неприятность эту мы переживём 
из м/ф "Лето кота Леопольда" 
  сл. А. Хайта
м. Б. Савельева   
  Я иду и пою
Обо всём хорошем,
И улыбку свою
Я дарю прохожим.
Если в сердце чужом
Не найду ответа,
Неприятность эту мы переживём! (2р.) 
В небесах высоко
Ярко солнце светит,
До чего ж хорошо
Жить на белом свете.
Если вдруг грянет гром
В середине лета
Неприятность эту мы переживём! (2р.) 
Мелкий дождь бьёт в окно,
Хмурится природа,
Но известно давно:
Нет плохой погоды!
Всё желтеет кругом
И уходит лето,
Неприятность эту мы переживём! (2р.)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wdP32cj04c    ОБЛАКА  
Мимо белого яблока луны,
Мимо красного яблока заката,
Облака из неведомой страны
К нам спешат, и опять бегут куда-то! 
Припев:
Облака – белогривые лошадки!
Облака! Что вы мчитесь без оглядки?
Не смотрите, вы, пожалуйста, свысока!
А по небу прокатите нас, облака!
Я на облаке лихо прокачусь,
Не боюсь я ни грома и ни града!
Над землёй удивлённо пронесусь,
Для души в синем небе нет преграды! 
Припев:
Облака – белогривые лошадки!
Облака! Что вы мчитесь без оглядки!
Не смотрите, вы, пожалуйста, свысока!
А по небу прокатите нас, облака!
Мы помчимся в заоблачную даль,
Мимо гаснущих звёзд на небосклоне.
К нам неслышно опустится звезда
И ромашкой останется в ладони! 
Припев:
Облака – белогривые лошадки!
Облака! Что вы мчитесь без оглядки?
Не смотрите, вы, пожалуйста, свысока!
А по небу прокатите нас, облака!
Облака – белогривые лошадки!
Облака! Что вы мчитесь без оглядки?
Не смотрите, вы, пожалуйста, свысока!
А по небу прокатите нас, облака!
Не смотрите, вы, пожалуйста, свысока!
А по небу прокатите нас, облака!

----------


## Lampada

Какое небо голубое 
    Песня-танец великого кота Базилио и прекрасной лисы Алисы
    о жадинах, хвастунах и дураках. 
Лап то бу ди дубудай...
Лай лай лай, лай лай лай, лай лай лай лалалалалала... 
Пока живут на свете хвастуны
Мы прославлять судьбу свою должны.
 Какое небо голубое, мы не сторонники разбоя:
   На хвастуна не нужен нож, ему немного подпоёшь
    И делай с ним, что хошь. 
Покуда живы жадины вокруг,
Удачи мы не выпустим из рук. 
Какое небо голубое,
Мы не сторонники разбоя:
На жадину не нужен нож, -
Ему покажешь медный грош
И делай с ним, что хошь! 
Покуда есть на свете дураки,
Обманом жить нам, стало быть, с руки. 
Какое небо голубое,
Мы не сторонники разбоя:
На дурака не нужен нож, -
Ему с три короба наврёшь
И делай с ним, что хошь!

----------


## Remyisme

Spasibo za pesenku mamontyonka!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAq-MVXBwMs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EgAWzA0Fv0 http://penguin.photon.ru/music/Cartoons/0029.mp3   *В лесу родилась елочка,*
В лесу она росла,
Зимой и летом стройная,
Зеленая была. 
Метель ей пела песенку:
"Спи, елочка, бай-бай!"
Мороз снежком укутывал:
"Смотри, не замерзай!" 
Трусишка зайка серенький
Под елочкой скакал.
Порою волк, сердитый волк
Рысцою пробегал. 
Чу! Снег по лесу частому
Под полозом скрипит;
Лошадка мохноногая
Торопиться, бежит. 
Везет лошадка дровенки,
А в дровнях старичок, [мужичок]
Срубил он нашу елочку
Под самый корешок. 
Теперь она, нарядная,
На праздник к нам пришла
И много, много радости
Детишкам принесла

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTaq3UO8dkw http://penguin.photon.ru/music/Cartoons/0025.mp3  *Песня Белого рыцаря*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=46   *Дуэт Пса и Болонки* 
Слова Либин М.,  Музыка Кельми К.  
Поют Караченцов Н. и  
О, наконец настал тот час
Когда я снова вижу Вас,
Уже надеясь на взаимность.
Я убедилась,
Вы не трус,
Вы так устали -
Это минус,
Но я люблю Вас -
Это плюс! 
Не разлучат нас никогда
Коты, невзгоды и года
Я так ждала вас,
Я столько вынес!
Но тем прочнее наш союз:
Мы так страдали -
Это минус...
Теперь мы вместе -
Это плюс!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm1fYgJBgO8 http://penguin.photon.ru/music/Cartoons/0058.mp3   *Винни-Пух*:  Кто ходит в гости по утрам -
Тот поступает мудро
Известно всем тарам-парам
На то оно и утро *Пятачок*: На то оно и утро  *Винни-Пух*: Скучна вечерняя пора
Хозяева зевают.
Но если гость пришёл с утра,
Такого не бывает *Пятачок*: Такого не бывает.  *Винни-Пух*: Да, если гость пришёл с утра, -
Ему спешить не надо
Кричат хозяева «Ура!»
Они ужасно рады *Пятачок*: Они ужасно рады.  *Винни-Пух*: Недаром солнце в гости к нам
Всегда приходит по утрам
Тарам-парам, тарам-парам
Ходите в гости по утрам. *Вместе*: Тарам-парам, тарам-парам
Ходите в гости по утрам!

----------


## Lampada

Песня кошки   *Песня кошки*
Слова Мориц Ю. Музыка Никитин С. 
Поют Никитин С. Никитина Т. 
Все кошки, все коты и все котята
Когда-то обожали всех собак,
Бежали с ними за компанию когда-то,
Тетрадки покупать в универмаг. 
Все кошки, все коты и все котята
Когда-то обожали всех собак,
И на чердак не загоняли их когда-то,
И натощак из них не делали форшмак. 
Я очень чёрный, чёрный маг,
Глотатель шпаг, лошадок и собак,
Я продаю большой, большой, большой секрет,
Сильнее кошки зверя нет! 
Bсе кошки, все коты и все котята
Когда-то обожали лошадей,
Бежали с ними за компанию когда-то
В киношку на мультфильмы для детей. 
Bсе коты и все котята
Когда-то обожали лошадей,
И за копыта их не цапали когда-то
И не охотились на них, как на мышей. 
Я очень чёрный, чёрный маг,
Глотатель шпаг, лошадок и собак,
Я продаю большой, большой, большой секрет,
Сильнее кошки зверя нет!

----------


## Lampada

Мистер Жук  
Песня Г. Гладкова 
Был когда-то я знаком
C рыжим мистером Жуком
Познакомились мы так,
Мистер Жук - большой чудак,
Прямо честно и открыто
Вечером упал в корыто,
Мистер Жук - большой чудак. 
Я спрoсил его: "Куда вы,
Вот так милые забавы,
Вы, наверное, хотите
Пароходом стать в корыте?"
Жук сказал, идя ко дну,
"Отвяжитесь, я тону!"
"Отвяжитесь, я тону!" 
Тут при помощи сука
Мне пришлось достать Жука,
Выполз он, ворча сердито,
"Кто просил вас лезть в корыто?
Плыл я курсом вест-вест-норд,
Обожаю водный спорт,
Обожаю водный спорт!" 
Я сказал бы вам спасибо,
Но простите, слишком горд,
С детских лет, признаюсь вам,
Всё привык я делать сам,
Ползать сам и сам кусаться,
Сам тонуть и сам спасаться,
Всё привык я делать сам,
Ползать сам и сам кусаться,
Сам тонуть и сам спасаться,
Всё привык я делать сам.

----------


## Lampada

Всё сбывается на свете 
Песня на музыку Евгения Крылатова. 
Ла, ла, ла, ла, ла, ла, ла, ла.
Ла, ла, ла, ла, ла, ла, ла, ла.
Ла, ла, ла, ла, ла, ла, ла, ла.
Ла, ла, ла, ла, ла, ла, ла. 
Тучка хмурая растает,
Солнце выглянет опять.
Кто-то вредный добрым станет,
Если очень пожелать.
Можно песенку о лете
Со Снегурочкой пропеть.
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Если очень захотеть.
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Если очень захотеть. 
Можно пальчиком потрогать
Самый краешек мечты!
К ней найти свою дорогу
Непременно сможешь ты.
К синим звездам любят дети
В разноцветных снах лететь...
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Если очень захотеть.
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Если очень захотеть. 
Как воздушный лёгкий шарик
Грусть умчится в облака.
То, что нам не разрешали,
Разрешат наверняка.
Можешь сто друзей ты встретить,
Сто мультфильмов посмотреть...
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Если очень захотеть.
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Если очень захотеть.
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Если очень захотеть.

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-16.narod.ru/shainski/vm2.mp3     *Весёлый марш* 
Mузыка - Владимир Шаинский, слова - Владимир Харитонов 
Поёт Юрий Гуляев 
Надо! 
Надо! 
Надо нам, ребята, 
Жизнь красивую прожить. 
Надо что-то важное, ребята, 
В нашей жизни совершить!  
Сама собою жизнь ведь не построится, 
Вода под камушек не потечёт. 
Нам на достигнутом не успокоиться 
И не снижать души своей полёт.  
А в небе радуга, как звонкий колокол. 
А небо синее глядит в глаза. 
Мечта нам видится не белым облаком, - 
Зарёй, летящею на парусах.  
А мы работаем, пускай устали мы, 
Но от усталости никто не хмур. 
Под вечер солнышку мы скажем на небе: 
Не уходило б ты на перекур.  
А нашим девушкам мы скажем: милые, 
Вы спойте ласково нам о любви. 
С горами сможем мы тягаться силою, 
Нам вдохновение даёте вы!  
Надо! 
Надо! 
Надо нам, ребята, 
Жизнь...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_miUIBvWl4      *Море, ты слышишь, море*  
Цепи якорей гремят в порту,
Верят корабли в свою мечту,
Всем ветрам назло я спешу на зов
Дальних, неизведанных миров.
 Снятся (снятся) часто (часто)
 Мне по ночам дельфины.
 Снятся (снятся) чайки (чайки)
 И мачты бригантины.
  След мой волною смоет,
  А я на берег с утра прийду опять.
  Море, ты слышишь море
  Твоим матросом хочу я стать. 
Море подари свои шторма,
Пусть до самых звезд летит корма.
Палубу качай, с ног сбивай меня
Брызгами холодными звеня.
 Знаю(знаю), можешь(можешь)
 Ты черным стать и синим.
 Море (море), море(море),
 Стать помоги мне сильным.
  След мой волною смоет,
  А я на берег с утра прийду опять.
  Море, ты слышишь море
  Твоим матросом хочу я стать.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYFQONXzSBE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fftLwMcdKMk http://www.vilner.net/nikitiny/sounds/m ... a_etot.mp3    *Песня о маленьком трубаче*  
               Музыка С. Никитина
                Стихи С. Крылова  
Кругом война, а этот маленький...
Над ним смеялись все врачи -
Куда такой годится маленький?
Ну, разве только в трубачи?
        А что ему? - Все нипочёем:
        Ну, трубачом, так трубачом! 
Как хорошо, не надо кланяться -
Свистят все пули над тобой.
Везде пройдёт, но не расстанется
С своей начищенной трубой.
        А почему? Да потому,
        Что так положено ему. 
Но как-то раз в дожди осенние
В чужой стране, в чужом краю
Полк оказался в окружении,
И командир погиб в бою.
        Ну, как же быть? Ах, как же быть?
        Ну, что, трубач, тебе трубить? 
И встал трубач в дыму и пламени,
К губам трубу свою прижал -
И за трубой весь полк израненный
Запел «Интернационал».
        И полк пошёл за трубачом -
        Обыкновенным трубачом. 
Солдат, солдат, нам не положено,
Но, верно, что там - плачь, не плачь -
В чужой степи, в траве некошеной
Остался маленький трубач.
        А он, ведь он - всё дело в чём! -
        Был настоящим трубачом.

----------


## Lampada

http://nostalgie.504.com1.ru:8058/WWW/d ... olit66.mp3  http://kkre-kf.narod.ru/vob.mp3
(Обе ссылки у меня работают только в Mozilla Firefox)  http://youtube.com/watch?v=00eyHzvOQZM http://youtube.com/watch?v=sprYMnuebnI  *Нормальные герои всегда идут в обход* (Эта строчка из песни стала _крылатым_ выражением). 
Музыка Бориса Чайковского
Слова В. Коростылёва  
Ходы кривые роет
Подземный умный крот...
Нормальные герои
Всегда идут в обход 
В обход идти, понятно,
Не очень-то легко,
Не очень-то приятно
И очень далеко! 
Зато так поступают
Одни лишь мудрецы
Зато так наступают
Одни лишь храбрецы! 
Глупцы, героев строя,
Бросаются вперёд...
Нормальные герои
Всегда наоборот! 
И мы с пути кривого
Ни разу не свернём,
И надо будет снова 
Пойдём кривым путём!

----------


## Lampada

Ворона и лисица 
Басня И. А. Крылова
Читает Анатолий Папанов. 
Уж сколько раз твердили миру, 
Что лесть гнусна, вредна; но только всё не впрок, 
И в сердце льстец всегда отыщет уголок. 
___  
Вороне где-то бог послал кусочек сыру; 
На ель Ворона взгромоздясь, 
Позавтракать было совсем уж собралась, 
Да призадумалась, а сыр во рту держала. 
На ту беду Лиса близёхонько бежала; 
Вдруг сырный дух Лису остановил: 
Лисица видит сыр, Лисицу сыр пленил. 
Плутовка к дереву на цыпочках подходит; 
Вертит хвостом, с Вороны глаз не сводит 
И говорит так сладко, чуть дыша: 
"Голубушка, как хороша! 
Ну что за шейка, что за глазки! 
Рассказывать, так, право, сказки! 
Какие перушки! какой носок! 
И, верно, ангельский быть должен голосок! 
Спой, светик, не стыдись! Что, ежели, сестрица, 
При красоте такой и петь ты мастерица,- 
Ведь ты б у нас была царь-птица!" 
Вещуньина с похвал вскружилась голова, 
От радости в зобу дыханье сперло,- 
И на приветливы Лисицыны слова 
Ворона каркнула во все воронье горло: 
Сыр выпал - с ним была плутовка такова.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08    *Стрекоза и Муравей.* 
Басня И. А. Крылова 
Попрыгунья Стрекоза 
Лето красное пропела; 
Оглянуться не успела, 
Как зима катит в глаза. 
Помертвело чисто поле; 
Нет уж дней тех светлых боле, 
Как под каждым ей листком 
Был готов и стол и дом. 
Всё прошло: с зимой холодной 
Нужда, голод настает; 
Стрекоза уж не поёт: 
И кому же в ум пойдёт 
На желудок петь голодный! 
Злой тоской удручена, 
К Муравью ползёт она: 
"Не оставь меня, кум милый! 
Дай ты мне собраться с силой 
И до вешних только дней 
Прокорми и обогрей!"- 
"Кумушка, мне странно это: 
Да работала ль ты в лето?"- 
Говорит ей Муравей. 
"До того ль, голубчик, было? 
В мягких муравах у нас - 
Песни, резвость всякий час, 
Так что голову вскружило".- 
"А, так ты..." - "Я без души 
Лето целое всё пела".- 
"Ты всё пела? Это дело: 
Так пойди же, попляши!"

----------


## Lampada

Кошкин дом 
Самуил Яковлевич Маршак. 
ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИЕ ЛИЦА: 
Кошка 
Кот Василий 
Козёл 
Коза 
Петух 
Курица 
Петушки 
Свинья 
Два котёнка 
Грачи 
Бобры 
Поросята 
Баран 
Овца 
Рассказчик   *Хор:* 
Бим-бом! Тили-бом! На дворе - высокий дом,  
Ставенки резные,  
Окна расписные. 
А на лестнице ковёр - 
Шитый золотом узор. 
По узорному ковру 
Сходит кошка поутру.  
У неё, у кошки, 
На ногах сапожки, 
 На ногах сапожки, 
А в ушах серёжки. 
На сапожках - 
Лак, лак. 
А серёжки -  
Бряк-бряк. 
Платье новое на ней, 
Стоит тысячу рублей. 
Да полтысячи тесьма, 
Золотая бахрома. 
Выйдет кошка на прогулку 
Да пройдёт по переулку - 
Смотрят люди, не дыша:  
До чего же хороша! 
Да не так она сама,  
Как узорная тесьма, 
Как узорная тесьма, 
Золотая бахрома. 
Да не так её тесьма,  
Как угодья и дома. 
Про богатый кошкин дом 
 Мы и сказку поведём. 
Посиди да погоди - 
Сказка будет впереди!   *Рассказчик:* 
Слушайте, дети: 
Жила-была кошка на свете,  
Заморская, Ангорская. 
Жила она не так, как другие кошки: 
Спала не на рогожке,  
А в уютной спаленке, 
На кроватке маленькой, 
Укрывалась алым 
Тёплым одеялом 
И в подушке пуховой 
Утопала головой. 
Тили-тили-тили-бом! 
Был у кошки новый дом. 
Ставенки резные, 
Окна расписные. 
А кругом - широкий двор. 
С четырёх сторон забор. 
Против дома, у ворот, 
Жил в cторожке старый кот. 
Век он в дворниках служил, 
Дом хозяйский сторожил, 
Подметал дорожки 
Перед домом кошки, 
У ворот стоял с метлой, 
Посторонних гнал долой. 
Вот пришли к богатой тётке 
Два племянника-сиротки. 
Постучались под окном, 
Чтобы их впустили в дом:   *Котята:* 
 Тётя, тётя кошка! 
Выгляни в окошко.
 Есть хотят котята. 
Ты живёшь богато. 
Обогрей нас, кошка, 
Покорми немножко!   *Кот Василий:* 
 Кто там стучится у ворот? 
 Я - кошкин дворник, старый кот!   *Котята:* Мы - кошкины племянники!  *Кот Василий:* Вот я вам дам на пряники!  У нас племянников не счесть, И всем охота пить и есть!  *Котята*: Скажи ты нашей тётке: Мы круглые сиротки, Изба у нас без крыши, А пол прогрызли мыши, А ветер дует в щели, А хлеб давно мы съели... Скажи своей хозяйке!  *Кот Василий*: Пошли вы, попрошайки! Небось, хотите сливок? Вот я вас за загривок!  *Кошка*: С кем говорил ты, старый кот, Привратник мой Василий?  *Кот Василий*: Котята были у ворот - Поесть они просили.  *Кошка*: Какой позор! Была сама Котёнком я когда-то. Тогда в соседние дома Не лазили котята. Чего от нас они хотят, Бездельники и плуты? Для голодающих котят Есть в городе приюты! Нет от племянничков житья, Топить их в речке надо! 
Раздаётся звонок и шум голосов. Это пришли гости. 
Добро пожаловать, друзья, Я вам сердечно рада.  *Рассказчик*: К богатой кошке гость пришёл, Известный в городе козёл С женой, седой и строгой, Козою длиннорогой, Петух явился боевой, За ним пришла наседка, И в мягкой шали пуховой Пришла свинья-соседка.  *Кошка*: Козёл Козлович, как дела? Я вас давно к себе ждала!  *Козел*: М-м-моё почтенье, кошка! Пром-м-мокли м-мы немножко. Застиг нас дождик на пути, Пришлось по лужам нам идти.  *Коза*: Да, м-мы сегодня с м-мужем, Всё время шли по лужам.  *Кошка*: Привет мой Пете-петушку!  *Петух*: Благодарю! Кукареку!  *Кошка*: А вас, кума-наседка, Я вижу очень редко.  *Курица*: Ходить к вам, право, нелегко - Живёте очень далеко. Мы, бедные наседки, Такие домоседки!  *Кошка*: Здорово, тётушка свинья. Как ваша милая семья?  *Свинья*: Спасибо, кошечка, хрю-хрю, От всей души благодарю. Я и семья покуда Живём совсем не худо. Своих малюток-поросят Я посылаю в детский сад, Мой муж следит за домом, А я хожу к знакомым.  *Коза*: Сейчас пришли мы впятером Взглянуть на ваш чудесный дом. О нём весь город говорит.  *Кошка*: Мой дом для вас всегда открыт! Здесь у меня столовая. Вся мебель в ней дубовая. Вот это стул - На нём сидят. Вот это стол - За ним едят.  *Свинья:* Вот это стол - На нём сидят!..  *Коза*: Вот это стул - Его едят!..  *Кошка*: Вы ошибаетесь, друзья, Совсем не то сказала я. Зачем вам стулья наши есть! На них вы можете присесть. Хоть мебель несъедобна, Сидеть на ней удобно.  *Коза*: Сказать по правде, мы с козлом Есть не привыкли за столом. Мы любим на свободе Обедать в огороде.  *Свинья*: А посади свинью за стол - Я ноги положу на стол!  *Петух*: Вот потому о вас идёт Весьма дурная слава! (Кошке) В какую комнату ведёт Вот эта дверь направо?  *Кошка*: Направо - шкаф, мои друзья, Я вешаю в нём платья. Налево - спаленка моя С лежанкой и кроватью.  *Петух*(тихо - курице): Смотри, перина - чистый пух!  *Курица*(тихо): Она цыплят крадёт, петух!  *Козел*: А это что?  *Кошка*: Обновка - Стальная мышеловка. Мышей ловить я не люблю, Я мышеловкой их ловлю. Чуть только хлопнет крышка, В плен попадает мышка!.. Коты на родине моей Не мастера ловить мышей. Я из семьи заморской: Мой прадед - Кот Ангорский! Зажги, Василий, верхний свет И покажи его портрет.  *Курица*: Как он пушист!  *Петух*: Как он хорош!  *Кошка*: Он на меня чуть-чуть похож... А здесь моя гостиная, Ковры и зеркала. Купила пианино я У одного осла. Весною каждый день я Беру уроки пения.  *Козел*(козе): Смотри, какие зеркала! И в каждом вижу я козла...  *Коза*: Протри как следует глаза! Здесь в каждом зеркале коза.  *Свинья*: Вам это кажется, друзья: Здесь в каждом зеркале свинья!  *Курица*: Ах, нет! Какая там свинья! Здесь только мы: петух и я!  *Козел*: Соседи, до каких же пор Вести мы будем этот спор? Почтенная хозяйка, Ты спой нам и сыграй-ка!  *Курица*: Пускай с тобой споёт петух. Хвалиться неудобно, Но у него прекрасный слух, А голос бесподобный.  *Петух*: Пою я чаще по утрам, Проснувшись на насесте. Но если так угодно вам, Спою я с вами вместе.  *Козел*: Я только этого и жду. Ах, спойте песню вроде Старинной песни: "Во саду, В капустном огороде"!  *Кошка*: (садится за пианино, играет и поёт) Мяу-мяу! Ночь спустилась, Блещет первая звезда.  *Петух*: Ах, куда ты удалилась? Кукареку! Куд-куда?..  *Коза* (козлу, тихо): Слушай, дурень, перестань Есть хозяйскую герань!  *Козел* (_тихо_): Ты попробуй. Очень вкусно. Точно лист жуёшь капустный. Вот ещё один горшок. Съешь и ты такой цветок!  *Петух* (_поёт_): Ах, куда ты удалилась? Кукареку! Куд-куда?..  *Козел* (_дожевав цветы_): Бесподобно! Браво, браво! Право, спели вы на славу! Спойте что-нибудь опять.  *Кошка*:  Нет, давайте танцевать... Я сыграть на пианино Котильон для вас могу.  *Козел*:  Нет, сыграй галоп козлиный!  *Коза*: Козью пляску на лугу!  *Петух*: Петушиный танец звонкий Мне, пожалуйста, сыграй!  *Свинья*: Мне, дружок, "Три поросёнка"!  *Курица*: Вальс куриный "Де-воляй"!  *Кошка*: Не могу же я, простите, Угодить вам всем зараз. Вы пляшите что хотите, Лишь бы был весёлый пляс!.. 
Все пляшут. Вдруг музыка резко обрывается и слышатся голоса котят.  *Котята*:  Тётя, тётя кошка, Выгляни в окошко! Ты пусти нас ночевать, Уложи нас на кровать. Если нет кровати, Ляжем на полати, На скамейку или печь, Или на пол можем лечь, А укрой рогожкой! Тётя, тётя кошка!  *Кошка*: Василий-кот, завесь окно! Уже становится темно. Две стеариновых свечи Зажги для нас в столовой Да разведи огонь в печи!  *Кот Василий*: Пожалуйте, готово!  *Кошка*: Спасибо, Васенька, мой друг! А вы, друзья, садитесь в круг. Найдётся перед печкой Для каждого местечко. Пусть дождь и снег стучат в стекло: У нас уютно и тепло. Давайте сказку сочиним. Начнёт козёл, петух - за ним. Потом - коза. За ней - свинья, А после - курица и я!   _(Козлу)_ Ну, начинай!  *Козел*: ...Давным-давно Жил-был козёл...  *Петух*: Клевал пшено...  *Коза*: Капусту ел...  *Свинья*: И рыл навоз...  *Курица*: И как-то раз яичко снёс!  *Кошка*: Вот он мышей ловить пошёл...  *Козел*: Козёл?  *Петух*: Петух, а не козёл!  *Коза*: Нет, нет, коза!  *Свинья*: Свинья, свинья!  *Курица*: Такая ж курица, как я!  *Кошка*: Нет, это кошка, кошка, кошка!.  *Козел*: Друзья, постойте-ка немножко! Уже темно, пора нам в путь, Хозяйке надо отдохнуть.  *Курица*: Какой прекрасный был приём!  *Петух*: Какой чудесный кошкин дом!  *Курица*: Уютней в мире нет гнезда!  *Петух*: О да, курятник хоть куда!  *Козел*: Какая вкусная герань!  *Коза* (_тихо_): Ах, что ты, дурень, перестань!  *Свинья*: Прощай, хозяюшка, хрю-хрю! Я от души благодарю. Прошу вас в воскресенье К себе на день рожденья.  *Курица*: А я прошу вас в среду Пожаловать к обеду. В простом курятнике моём Пшена мы с вами поклюём, А после на насесте Подремлем с вами вместе!  *Коза*: А мы попросим вас прийти Во вторник вечером, к шести, На наш пирог козлиный С капустой и малиной. Так не забудьте же, я жду!  *Кошка*: Я обязательно приду, Хоть я и домоседка И в гости езжу редко... Не забывайте и меня!  *Петух*: Соседка, с нынешнего дня Я ваш слуга до смерти. Пожалуйста, поверьте!  *Свинья*: Ну, кошечка моя, прощай, Меня почаще навещай!  *Кошка*: Прощайте, до свидания, Спасибо за компанию. Я и Василий, старый кот, Гостей проводим до ворот.  *Голоса*: (_с лестницы, а потом со двора)_ - Спускайтесь осторожно: Здесь оступиться можно! - Налево здесь канава - Пожалуйте направо! - Друзья, спасибо, что пришли! Мы чудно вечер провели! - Спасибо за компанию! - Прощайте! До свидания!..  *Рассказчик*: Хозяйка и Василий, Усатый старый кот, Не скоро проводили Соседей до ворот. Словечко за словечком - И снова разговор, А дома перед печкой Огонь прожёг ковёр. 
Ещё одно мгновенье - И лёгкий огонёк Сосновые поленья Окутал, обволок. Взобрался по обоям, Вскарабкался на стол И разлетелся роем Золотокрылых пчёл. Вернулся кот Василий И кошка вслед за ним - И вдруг заголосили: - Пожар! Горим! Горим!  
С треском, щёлканьем и громом Встал огонь над новым домом, Озирается кругом, Машет красным рукавом. Как увидели грачи Это пламя с каланчи, Затрубили, Зазвонили: Тили-тили, Тили-тили, Тили-тили, тили-бом! Загорелся кошкин дом! Загорелся кошкин дом, Бежит курица с ведром, А за нею во весь дух С помелом бежит петух. Поросёнок - с решетом И козёл - с фонарём! Тили-бом! Тили-бом!  *Грачи*: Эй, пожарная бригада, Поторапливаться надо! Запрягайте десять пар. Едем, едем на пожар. Поскорей, без проволочки, Наливайте воду в бочки. Тили-тили-тили-бом! Загорелся кошкин дом! Стой, свинья! Постой, коза! Что таращите глаза? Воду вёдрами носите!  *Свинья*: Я несла вам воду в сите, В новом сите, в решете, - Расплескала в суете!  *Грачи:* Чем пожар тушить мы будем? Где мы воду раздобудем? Ты не знаешь ли, баран, Где тут был пожарный кран? Ты не знаешь ли, овечка, Где была намедни речка?  *Овца*: Я сказать вам не могу, Мы живём на берегу. А была ли там и речка, Не видали мы с крылечка!  *Грачи*: Ну, от этих толку мало - Прибежали с чем попало. Эй, работнички-бобры, Разбирайте топоры, Балки шаткие крушите, Пламя жаркое тушите, Вот уж скоро, как свеча, Загорится каланча!  *Старый бобёр*: Мы, бобры, народ рабочий, Сваи бьём с утра до ночи. Поработать мы не прочь, Если можем вам помочь. Не мешайте, ротозеи, Расходитесь поскорее! Что устроили базар? Тут не ярмарка - пожар!  *Бобры*: Все заборы мы обрушим, На земле огонь потушим. Не позволим мы огню Расползаться по плетню!  *Кошка*: Погоди, старик-бобёр! Для чего ломать забор? Дом от пламени спасите, Наши вещи выносите, Кресла, стулья, зеркала - Всё сгорит у нас дотла... Попроси-ка их, Василий, Чтобы мебель выносили!  *Бобры*: Не спасёте вы добра - Вам себя спасать пора. Вылезайте, кот и кошка, Из чердачного окошка, Становитесь на карниз, А с карниза - прямо вниз!  *Кошка*: Мне ковров персидских жалко!,  *Бобёр*: Торопись! Ударит балка - И ковров ты не найдёшь, И сама ты пропадёшь!  *Старый бобёр*: Берегитесь! Рухнет крыша!  *Свинья*: Что такое? Я не слышу!  *Бобёр*: Разбегайтесь кто куда!  *Курица*:  Куд-куда! Беда, беда!.. Кошкин дом рушится.  *Петух*:  Вот и рухнул кошкин дом!  *Козел*:  Погорел со всем добром!  *Кошка*: Где теперь мы будем жить?  *Кот Василий*:  Что я буду сторожить?..  *Рассказчик*:  Чёрный дым по ветру стелется;  Плачет кошка-погорелица...  Нет ни дома, ни двора,  Ни подушки, ни ковра!  *Кошка*:  Ах, Василий мой, Василий!  Нас в курятник пригласили,  Не пойти ли к петуху?  Там перина на пуху.  Хоть и жёсток пух куриный,  Всё ж перина - как перина!  *Кот Василий*:  Что ж, хозяюшка, пойдём   Ночевать в куриный дом!  *Рассказчик*: Вот шагает по дороге Кот Василий хромоногий. Спотыкаясь, чуть бредёт, Кошку под руку ведёт, На огонь в окошке щурится... "Тут живут петух и курица?" Так и есть, должно быть, тут: Петушки в сенях поют.  *Кошка*: Ах, кума моя наседка,  Сердобольная соседка!.. Нет теперь у нас жилья... Где ютиться буду я И Василий, мой привратник? Ты пусти нас в свой курятник!  *Курица*: Я бы рада и сама Приютить тебя, кума, Но мой муж дрожит от злости, Если к нам приходят гости. Несговорчивый супруг - Кохинхинский мой петух... У него такие шпоры,  Что боюсь вступать с ним в споры!  *Петух:*  Ко-ко-ко! Кукареку! Нет покоя старику! Спать ложусь я вместе с вами, А встаю я с петухами. Не смыкаю ночью глаз: В полночь петь мне в первый раз. Только я глаза закрою, Надо петь перед зарёю. На заре опять встаю, В третий раз для вас пою. На часах стою я сутки, А покоя ни минутки!  *Курица*: Слышишь, злится мой петух. У него отличный слух. Если он бывает дома, Даже с курицей знакомой Не могу я поболтать, Чтобы время скоротать!  *Кошка*: А зачем же в эту среду Ты звала меня к обеду?  *Курица*: Я звала не навсегда, И сегодня не среда. А живём мы тесновато, У меня растут цыплята, Молодые петушки, Драчуны, озорники, Горлодёры, забияки, Целый день проводят в драке, Ночью спать нам не дают, Раньше времени поют. Вот смотри - дерутся снова!  *Петушки:* - Кукареку! Бей рябого! - Темя я ему пробью! - Кукареку! Заклюю!  *Курица*: Ах, разбойники, злодеи! Уходи, кума, скорее! Коль у них начнётся бой, Попадёт и нам с тобой!  *Петушки*: Эй, держи кота и кошку! Дай им проса на дорожку! Рви у кошки и кота Пух и перья из хвоста!  *Кошка*: Что ж, пора нам, милый Вася, Убираться восвояси.  *Курица*: Постучись в соседний дом - Там живут коза с козлом!  *Кот Василий*: Ох, невесело бездомным По дворам скитаться тёмным!  *Рассказчик*: Идёт-бредёт Василий-кот, Хозяйку под руку ведёт. Вот перед ними старый дом На горке у реки. Коза с козлом перед окном Играют в дураки.  *Козел:* Ты с ума сошла, коза, - Бьёшь десяткою туза!  *Коза*: Что ворчишь ты, бестолковый? Бью десяткою бубновой. Бубны - козыри у нас.  *Козел*: Бубны были в прошлый раз, А теперь наш козырь - крести!  *Коза* :: _зевая_) Пропади ты с ними вместе! Надоела мне игра, Да и спать давно пора! Нынче за день я устала!..  *Козел*: Нет, начнём игру сначала! Кто останется из нас В дураках на этот раз?  *Коза*: И без карт я это знаю!  *Козел*: Ты потише!.. Забодаю!  *Коза*: Борода твоя долга, Да не выросли рога. У меня длиннее вдвое - Живо справлюсь я с тобою. Ты уж лучше не шути!  *Кошка*: (_стучится у калитки_) Эй, хозяюшка, впусти! Это я и Вася-дворник... Ты звала к себе во вторник. Долго ждать мы не могли, Раньше времени пришли!  *Коза*: Добрый вечер. Я вам рада! Но чего от нас вам надо?  *Кошка*: На дворе и дождь и снег, Ты пусти нас на ночлег.  *Коза*: Нет кровати в нашем доме.  *Кошка*:  Можем спать и на соломе. Не жалей для нас угла!  *Коза*: Вы спросите у козла. Мой козёл хоть и безрогий, А хозяин очень строгий!  *Кошка*: Что ты скажешь нам, сосед?  *Коза* :: _тихо_) Говори, что места нет!  *Козел*:  Мне коза сейчас сказала, Что у нас тут места мало. Не могу я спорить с ней У неё рога длинней.  *Коза:* Шутит, видно, бородатый!.. Да, у нас здесь тесновато... Постучитесь вы к свинье - Место есть в её жилье. От ворот пойдёте влево, И дойдёте вы до хлева.  *Кошка*: Что же, Васенька, пойдём, Постучимся в третий дом. Ох, как тяжко быть без крова! До свиданья!  *Коза*: Будь здорова!  *Кошка*: Что же делать нам, Василий? На порог нас не пустили Наши прежние друзья... Что-то скажет нам свинья?  *Кот Василий*: Вот забор её и хата. Смотрят в окна поросята. Десять толстых поросят - Все по лавочкам сидят, Все по лавочкам сидят, Из лоханочек едят.  *Поросята*: (размахивают ложками и поют) Я - свинья, и ты - свинья, Все мы, братцы, свиньи. Нынче дали нам, друзья, Целый чан ботвиньи. Мы по лавочкам сидим, Из лоханочек едим. Ай-люли, Ай-люли, Из лоханочек едим. Ешьте, чавкайте дружней, Братцы-поросята! Мы похожи на свиней, Хоть ещё ребята. Наши хвостики крючком, Наши рыльца пятачком. Ай-люли, Ай-люли, Наши рыльца пятачком. Вот несут ведёрко нам, Полное баланды.  *Свинья*: Поросята, по местам! Слушаться команды! В пойло раньше стариков Пятачком не лезьте, Тут десяток пятачков, Сколько это вместе?  *Поросята*: Ай-люли, Ай-люли, Тут полтинник вместе!  *Кот Василий*: Вот как весело поют!  *Кошка*: Мы нашли с тобой приют! Постучимся к ним в окошко.  *Свинья*: Кто стучится?  *Кот Василий*: Кот и кошка!  *Кошка*: Ты впусти меня, свинья, Я осталась без жилья. Буду мыть тебе посуду, Поросят качать я буду!  *Свинья*: Не твоя, кума, печаль Поросят моих качать, А помойное корыто Хорошо, хоть и не мыто. Не могу я вас пустить В нашем доме погостить. Нам самим простора мало - Повернуться негде стало. Велика моя семья: Муж - кабан, да я - свинья, Да ещё у нас десяток Малолетних поросяток. Есть просторнее дома, Постучись туда, кума!  *Кошка*: Ах, Василий, мой Василий, И сюда нас не пустили... Обошли мы целый свет - Нам нигде приюта нет!  *Кот Василий*: Вот напротив чья-то хата, И темна, и тесновата, И убога, и мала, В землю, кажется, вросла. Кто живёт в той хате с краю, Я и сам ещё не знаю. Попытаемся опять Попроситься ночевать!  *Рассказчик*: Вот шагает по дороге Кот Василий хромоногий. Спотыкаясь, чуть бредёт, Кошку под руку ведёт. Вниз спускается дорожка, А потом бежит на скат. И не знает тётя кошка, Что в избушке у окошка - Двое маленьких котят, Двое маленьких котят Под окошечком сидят. Слышат малые, что кто-то Постучался к ним в ворота.  *Голос одного из котят*: Кто там стучится у ворот?  *Кот Василий*: Я - кошкин дворник, старый кот. Прошу у вас ночлега, Укройте нас от снега!  *Котята*: Ах, кот Василий, это ты? С тобою тётя кошка? А мы весь день до темноты Стучались к вам в окошко. Ты не открыл для нас вчера Калитки, старый дворник!  *Кот Василий*: Какой я дворник без двора! Я нынче беспризорник...  *Кошка*: Простите, если я была Пред вами виновата.  *Кот Василий*: Теперь наш дом сгорел дотла, Впустите нас, котята!  *1-й котёнок*: Я навсегда забыть готов Обиды и насмешки, Но для блуждающих котов Есть в городе ночлежки!  *Кошка*: Мне до ночлежки не дойти. Я вся дрожу от ветра!  *Кот Василий*: Туда окольного пути Четыре километра.  *Кошка*: А по короткому пути Туда и вовсе не дойти!  *2-й котёнок:* Ну, что ты скажешь, старший брат, Открыть для них ворота?  *Кот Василий*: Сказать по совести, назад Брести нам неохота...  *1-й котёнок*: Ну, что поделать! В дождь и снег Нельзя же быть без крова. Кто сам просился на ночлег - Скорей поймёт другого. Кто знает, как мокра вода, Как страшен холод лютый, Тот не оставит никогда Прохожих без приюта!  *2-й котёнок*: Да ведь у нас убогий дом, Ни печки нет, ни крыши. Почти под небом мы живём, А пол прогрызли мыши.  *Кот Василий*:  А мы, ребята, вчетвером, Авось починим старый дом. Я и печник, и плотник, И на мышей охотник!  *Кошка*: Я буду вам вторая мать. Умею сливки я снимать. Мышей ловить я буду, Мыть языком посуду... Впустите бедную родню!  *1-й котёнок*: Да я вас, тётя, не гоню! Хоть у нас и тесно, Хоть у нас и скудно, Но найти нам место Для гостей нетрудно.  *2-й котёнок*: Нет у нас подушки, Нет и одеяла. Жмёмся мы друг к дружке, Чтоб теплее стало.  *Кошка*: Жмётесь вы друг к дружке? Бедные котята! Жаль, мы вам подушки Не дали когда-то...  *Кот Василий*: Не дали кровати, Не дали перины... Был бы очень кстати Нынче пух куриный. Зябнет ваша тётя, Да и я простужен... Может быть, найдёте Хлебца нам на ужин?  *1-й котёнок*: Вот сухая корка, Можем поделиться.  *2-й котёнок*: Вот для вас ведёрко, Полное водицы.  *Котята* :: _вместе_) Хоть у нас и тесно, Хоть у нас и скудно, Но найти нам место Для гостей нетрудно!  *Кошка*: Спать мне хочется - нет мочи! Наконец нашла я дом. Ну, друзья, спокойной ночи... Тили-тили... тили... бом!  (Засыпает.)  *Хор*: Бим-бом! Тили-бом! Был на свете кошкин дом. Справа, слева - крыльца, Красные перильца, Ставенки резные, Окна расписные. Тили-тили-тили-бом! Сгорел у кошки дом. Не найти его примет. То ли был он, то ли нет... А идёт у нас молва -  Кошка старая жива.  У племянников живёт!  Домоседкою слывёт.  Уж такая домоседка!  Из ворот выходит редко,  Ловит в погребе мышей,  Дома нянчит малышей. Поумнел и старый кот.  Он совсем уже не тот.  Днём он ходит на работу,  Тёмной ночью - на охоту.  Целый вечер напролёт  Детям песенки поёт...  Скоро  вырастут сиротки,  Станут больше старой тётки.  Тесно жить им вчетвером -  Нужно ставить новый дом.  *Кот Василий:*  Непременно ставить нужно.  Ну-ка, сильно! Ну-ка, дружно! Всей семьёю, вчетвером,  Будем строить новый дом!  *Котята:* Ряд за рядом брёвна Мы положим ровно.  *Кот Василий*:  Ну, готово. А теперь Ставим лесенку и дверь.  *Кошка*: Окна расписные, Ставенки резные.  *1-й котёнок*: Вот и печка И труба.  *2-й котёнок*: Для крылечка Два столба.  *1-й котёнок*: Чердачок построим.  *2-й котёнок*: Тёсом дом покроем.  *Кошка*: Щёлки паклею забьём.  *Все (вместе*):  И готов наш новый дом!  *Кошка*:  Завтра будет новоселье.  *Кот Василий*: На всю улицу веселье.  *Все (вместе*): Тили-тили-тили-бом! Приходите в новый дом!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.download.pizdec.net/money/troechniki_338.mp3  *Ты да я, да мы с тобой…*
Ты да я, да мы с тобой…
Хорошо, когда на свете есть друзья.
Если б жили все в одиночку,
То давным-давно на кусочки
Раскололась бы, наверное, Земля.
Если б жили все в одиночку,
То давным-давно на кусочки
Раскололась бы, наверное, Земля.
Ты да я, да мы с тобой…
Ты да я, да мы с тобой…
Землю обойдём, потом махнём на Марс.
Может у оранжевой речки
Там сидят грустят человечки
Потому, что слишком долго нету нас.
Может у оранжевой речки
Там сидят грустят человечки
Потому, что слишком долго нету нас.
Ты да я, да мы с тобой…
Ты да я, да мы с тобой…
Нас не разлучит никто и никогда.
Даже если мы расстаёмся,
Дружба всё равно остаётся,
Дружба остаётся с нами навсегда.
Даже если мы расстаёмся,
Дружба всё равно остаётся,
Дружба остаётся с нами навсегда.
Ты да я, да мы с тобой…
Ты да я, да мы с тобой…
Ты да я, да мы с тобой…

----------


## Lampada

75 лучших детских песен: http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product ... 3&genreid=   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://statica2.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/ ... vezdah.mp3  *Песня о звёздах* 
Михайлов Юрий  
 Из кинофильма "Про Красную Шапочку" 
Ни дождика, ни снега,
Ни пасмурного ветра -
В полночный безоблачный час
Распахивает небо
Сверкающие недра
Для зорких и радостных глаз. 
Сокровища вселенной
Мерцают, словно дышат,
Звенит потихоньку зенит...
А есть такие люди:
Они прекрасно слышат,
Как звезда с звездою говорит: 
- Здравствуй!
- Здравствуй!
- Сияешь?
- Сияю.
- Который час?
- Двенадцатый, примерно.
- Там, на Земле, в этот час
Лучше всего видно нас!
- А как же дети?
- Дети спят, наверно... 
Как хорошо, от души
Спят по ночам малыши,
Весело спят - кто в люльке, кто в коляске.
Пусть им приснится во сне,
Как на Луне, на Луне
Лунный медведь вслух читает сказки. 
А тем, кому не спится,
Открою по секрету
Один удивительный факт:
Вот я считаю звёзды,
А звёздам счёта нету
И это действительно так!
Смотрите в телескопы
И тоже открывайте
Иные миры и края.
Hо только надо, чтобы
Хорошая погода
Была на планете Земля. 
Там высоко-высоко
Кто-то пролил молоко,
И полyчилась млечная доpога.
А вдоль по ней, вдоль по ней
Между жемчужных полей
Месяц плывет, как белая пиpога. 
Там, на Луне, на Луне
На голубом валуне
Лунные люди смотрят, глаз не сводят,
Как над Луной, над Луной
Шар голубой, шар земной
Очень красиво всходит и заходит!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08   *Отважный охотник*  
(Из к/ф"Про Красную Шапочку")
	Песня Ю. Кима 
Пускай ветра буянят. Шторма пускай штормят.
Меня дороги манят. Пути меня манят.
Не знаю, что я встречу, но я ношу с собой
Один патрон с картечью, другой патрон с мечтой. 
Припев: Па-па-да-па погода злится.
       Па-па-да-па гроза грозится.
        Па-па-да-па гроза грозится.
       Как говорится - быть беде.
       Но смелое сердце врага не боится.
        Но смелое сердце врага не боится.
       Но смелое сердце врага не боится.
        И друга не бросит нигде. 
Не раз мне угрожали в лесу из-за угла.
Бандиты и кинжалы. Копыта и рога.
Но я шагал навстречу, держа перед собой,
Один патрон с картечью, и с мужеством другой. 
Припев. 
Не требую награды, почёта не хочу.
Скажите, если надо - приду и защищу.
Не нужен мне ни порох, ни пули, ни пыжи,
Пока в моих патронах огонь моей души. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://statica2.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/ ... lchici.mp3  *Песня Волчицы   * 
 (Из кинофильма "Про Красную Шапочку") 
 Если ты настоящий, порядочный волк,
Даже если вся шкура в заплатах,
И в глазах не погасла кровавая месть,
И природная злость у тебя еще есть,
То врагов своих заклятых
Ты с честью должен съесть! 
Точи, точи зубища, клычища точи.
Гляди - идёт добыча, хватай и тащи!
Кому кушать сено, травку щипать -
А наше волчье дело - тащить и хватать! 
Посмотри человечка какой постарей,
У которого нет двустволки.
Обмани, обними, подружись на всю жизнь -
И бросайся на него сзади - все на одного.
Мы не ангелы, а волки -
Стесняться нам чего? 
Точи, точи зубища, клычища точи.
Гляди - идёт добыча, хватай и тащи!
Кому кушать сено, травку щипать -
А наше волчье дело - тащить и хватать!

----------


## Lampada

*Песенка о мастерах*   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  
(Из кинофильма "Про Красную Шапочку")  
 Один глупый лесоруб -
Знаете такого? -
Захотел себе тулуп
Сделать без портного.
Положил он свой топор
Далеко на полку
И не может до сих пор
Нитку вдеть в иголку! 
Один глупый капитан
Из морского флота
Взял и сел на барабан
Вместо парохода.
В это время град пошел
Покрупней гороха.
Барабану хорошо -
Капитану плохо. 
Шили плотники штаны -
Вот тебе и брюки!
Пели песенку слоны -
Вот тебе и звуки!
Лили воду в решето-
Вот тебе и здрасьте! 
Лучше всё же делать то,
Что ты делать мастер!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3M8IUEs2nE http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04   *Необитаемый остров   * 
(Из кинофильма "Про Красную Шапочку") 
- А вдруг ты завтра попадёшь на остров в океане?
- На остров, вот здорово!
- А как же ты там проживёшь без повара, без няни?
- А я найду кого-нибудь.
- Да хорошо бы кого-то, но мы-то знаем, что этот остров необитаем.
- Необитаем?
- То есть абсолютно. Подушек нет, матрасов нет, нет ни одной кроватки.
- А я на травке буду спать.
- Простудишься на травке.
- Костёр, костёр, костёр.
- А я могу разжечь костёр...
- Но мы же знаем, что этот остров необитаем!
- Что совсем необитаем, да?
- То есть абсолютно.  Никто на помощь не придёт, ни дров не раздобудет, никто не сварит ничего ни на каком огне
- А я пойду топор найду...
- И что же дальше будет? Ты размахнёшься по сосне, а трахнешь по ноге!
- Грибы, орехи собирать умеешь?
- Нет, не умею
- От крокодила убежать успеешь?
- Нет, не успею.
- Не бойся, мы тебя спасём!!
- Но как же мы его спасём, ведь мы считаем, что этот остров необитаем!!!
- А я, а я, а я...
- А ты сидишь на берегу, тебе тепло и скучно, сидишь себе худеешь не по дням, а по часам.
- Ну почему, почему?
- Да потому что, да потому что, да потому что ты никогда и ничего не делал в жизни сам!!!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=17   *Песня Мальвины* 
Мне скучно жить одной под небом голубым,
В безмолвьи трав, без песен и забав.
Ах, неужели зло сильнее, чем добро?
А где мои друзья и верный мой Пьеро? 
Мне снится дивный сон, что вновь на сцене я,
И миг настал:  мне рукоплещет зал.
Ах, неужели зло сильнее, чем добро?
А где мои друзья, где верный мой Пьеро? 
Я верю день придёт, настанет этот час,
Когда беда исчезнет навсегда.
Не может быть, что зло сильнее, чем добро,
Придут ко мне друзья и верный мой Пьеро!

----------


## Lampada

http://statica2.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/ ... rtilli.mp3 
Приключения Буратино *Песня Тортилы * 
Слова - Окуджава Б.         Музыка -  Рыбников А.  
     Затянулась бурой тиной
     Гладь старинного пруда...
     Ах, была, как Буратино,
     Я когда-то молода. 
   	Был беспечным и наивным
     	Черепахи юной взгляд.
     	Всё вокруг казалось дивным
     	Триста лет тому назад. 
   (Мне казалось - счастье рядом,
     Только лапку протяни,
     Но осенним листопадом
     Зашуршали лета дни. 
     	Старость все-таки не радость,
     	Люди правду говорят:
     	Как мне счастье улыбалось
     	Триста лет тому назад.) 
    Юный друг, всегда будь юным,
     Ты взрослеть не торопись,
     Будь весёлым, дерзким, шумным,
     Драться надо - так дерись! 
    	Никогда не знай покоя,
     	Плачь и смейся невпопад.
     	Я сама была такою
     	Триста лет тому назад.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08   *Последняя песенка *  
Музыка - Рыбников А.  
     Я убедился нынче сам,
     Что надо верить чудесам.
     Понять всё это мне помог
     Один весёлый паренёк.
     Ребята, не сочтя за труд,
     Скажите, как его зовут? 
     Припев:         Бу ! Ра ! Ти ! Но !
     Буратино! 
      Есть у меня теперь сынок.
     Я буду с ним не очень строг. 
     Он из полена вдруг возник -
     Великий юный озорник.
     Таких, как он, повсюду ждут.
     Скажите, как его зовут ? 
     Припев. 
     Свободу куклам он принёс.
     Ему отныне предан пёс.
     Ах, не опишет и перо,
     Какой восторг в груди Пьеро.
     И все же, он - великий плут.
     Скажите, как его зовут ? 
     Припев. 
     И Дуремар, и Карабас
     Мной одурачены не раз.
     Лиса хитра и кот-прохвост,
     Но ведь и я не так-то прост,
     Недаром обо мне поют.
     Все знают, что меня зовут : 
     Припев. 
     Бу ! Ра ! Ти ! Но !
     Бу ! Ра ! Ти ! Но !

----------


## Friendy

Обожаю песни из Красной Шапочки и Буратино  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Обожаю песни из Красной Шапочки и Буратино

   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eeawig2PL2g http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUIpHaCM_T4  http://www.memuarchiki.ru/kids/music/kacheli.mp3  
Приключения Электроника  *Крылатые качели * 
Слова    Энтин Ю.        
 Музыка   Крылатов Е.  
     В юном месяце апреле
         В старом парке тает снег
         И весёлые качели
            Начинают свой разбег
          Позабыто всё на свете!
          Сердце замерло в груди!
               Только небо, только ветер,
                 Только радость впереди.
                 Только небо, только ветер,
          Только радость впереди. 
     Припев: 
              Взмывая выше ели,
             Не ведая преград,
             Крылатые качели
               Летят летят, летят.
             Крылатые качели
                Летят летят, летят. 
     Детство кончится когда-то,
     Ведь оно не навсегда,
     Станут взрослыми ребята,
     Разлетятся кто-куда
     А пока мы только дети,
     Нам расти еще расти
     Только небо, только ветер,
     Только радость впереди. 
     Припев. 
     Шар земной быстрей кружится
     От весенней кутерьмы
     И поют над нами птицы.
     И поём как птицы мы.
     Позабыто всё на свете,
     Сердце замерло в груди
     Только небо, только ветер,
     Только радость впереди. 
     Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://statica2.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/ ... abella.mp3 
Квааааа! 
Да, да, да!
Случилось чудо!
Это было как во сне.
Никогда я не забуду
О прекрасном этом дне.
Ква! 
Мария, Мирабела!  
Мария, Мирабела! 
Как два цветка у ручья. 
И как весне с цветами, 
Нам хорошо с друзьями, 
Мы вместе - ты и я! 
Мария, Мирабела! 
Мария! 
Мирабела!  
И как весне с цветами, 
Нам хорошо с друзьями, 
Мы вместе - ты и я!  
И как весне с цветами, 
Нам хорошо с друзьями! 
Чудесно, чудесно, чудесно, 
Жить друзья!  
Чудесно-расчудесно! 
Чудесно-расчудесно! 
Чудесно-расчудесно! 
Чудесно-расчудесно!  
Мария, Мирабела! 
Живут волшебники для вас! 
И в сказке вы как дома, 
И фея вам знакома, 
Улыбка милых глаз. 
Мария, Мирабела! 
Мария! 
Мирабела!  
Под зонтиком небесным, 
В кругу друзей чудесном - 
Прекрасно жить, друзья!  
Под зонтиком небесным, 
В кругу друзей чудесных - 
Чудесно, чудесно, чудесно 
Жить друзья!  
Мария, Мирабела!

----------


## Lampada

http://statica2.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/ ... _Kvaki.mp3    *Песнь о Чудесах и Красоте Небесной* 
Ква, ква!
Чудесно-расчудесно, что зреет колосок,
Что слон такой огромный, ой,
А зайчик - не высок,
Что петухи клюются
и что краснеет рак,
Что бабочки летают, и летают, и летают,
А я скачу вот так, ква! 
Чудесно, что так плавно вращается земля,
И что не расплескались ни реки, ни моря.
Чудесно то что где-то
Журчит, шумит родник,
Что чистые озера, озера, озера
И звезды блещут в них! 
Чудесно-расчудесно!
Вот чудеса!
Чудесно-расчудесно!
Вот чудеса! 
Чудесно, что летают по воздуху шмели,
А звёзды слышат песню
Кузнечика с земли,
Плетёт весенний дождик
Серебрянную нить,
Чтоб небо голубое, голубое, голубое
С землёй соединить! 
Чудесно, что на свете
у всех свои слова:
«Ку-ку» поет кукушка,
А я пою «ква-ква»
И на воздушном змее хочу лететь к луне.
Чудесно что на свете, на свете, на свете
Есть сказка обо мне! 
Чудесно-расчудесно!
Вот чудеса!
Чудесно расчудесно!
Вот чудеса!
Ква! 
Чудесно, чудесно, чудеса...
Чудесно-расчудесно!
Вот чудеса!
Чудеса!
Чудеса!
Чудеса! 
Квааааа!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTZgwJ7zhQ0 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=18   *Песня цыплёнка* 
Надо в дорогу... 
в дорогу,в дорогу, в дорогу мне торопиться,
Надо узнать, надо узнать мне, что я за птица.
А почему? А потому, плохо на свете, плохо на
свете
Жить одному, жить одному, жить одному! 
Помню, помню,
Помню, помню,
Птицами считают,
Только тех,
Только тех,
Которые летают,
Только тех, которые летают,
Птицами, птицами, птицами считают! 
Надо в дорогу, в дорогу, в дорогу мне торопиться,
Надо узнать, надо узнать мне, что я за птица.
А почему? А потому, плохо на свете, плохо на
свете
Жить одному, жить одному, жить одному! 
Знаю, знаю,
Знаю, знаю,
Птичек узнают,
Потому что,
Потому что,
Птички песенки поют,
Только тех, которые поют,
Птицами, птицами всюду признают! 
Надо в дорогу,в дорогу, в дорогу мне торопиться,
Надо узнать, надо узнать мне, что я за птица.
А почему? А потому, плохо на свете, плохо на
свете
Жить одному, жить одному, жить одному! 
Птички, птички,
Птички, птички,
Песенки поют,
Птички, птички,
Птички, птички,
Даже гнёзда вьют,
Птички, птички песенки поют,
Гнёзда вьют, гнёзда вьют, даже гнезда вьют! 
Надо в дорогу, в дорогу, в дорогу мне торопиться,
Надо узнать, надо узнать мне, что я за птица.
А почему? А потому, плохо на свете, плохо на
свете
Жить одному, жить одному, жить одному! 
Птички, птички,
Птички, птички,
Кто ж такие птички?
Это те, которые несут яички,
Ля-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля.
Ля-ля-ля-, ля-ля-ля, ля-ляч-ля-ля-ля-ля! 
Если ты знаешь, если ты знаешь что ты за птица,
Это тебе, это тебе всегда пригодится,
А почему? А потому, это понятно, это понятно
Тебе самому, тебе самому, тебе самому! 
Знаю, знаю,
Знаю, знаю,
Птицами зовут
Которые летают,
Которые поют,
несут яички,
Гнезда вьют,
Ля-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля,
Вот этих самых которые,
Птицами, птицами, птицами зовут! 
Ха, ха

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWYLRqE8NxE   *Кабы не было зимы...*  
песня из фильма «ЗИМА В ПРОСТОКВАШИНО»  
композитор Евгений Крылатов 
автор текста Юрий Энтин  
Кабы не было зимы
В городах и сёлах,
Никогда б не знали мы
Этих дней весёлых. 
Не кружила б малышня
Возле снежной бабы,
Не петляла бы лыжня,
Кабы, кабы, кабы...
Не петляла бы лыжня,
Кабы, кабы, кабы... 
Кабы не было зимы,
В этом нет секрета -
От жары б увяли мы,
Надоело б лето.
Не пришла бы к нам метель
На денёк хотя бы.
И снегирь не сел на ель,
Кабы, кабы, кабы...
И снегирь не сел на ель,
Кабы, кабы, кабы... 
Кабы не было зимы,
А все время лето,
Мы б не знали кутерьмы
Новогодней этой.
Не спешил бы Дед Мороз
К нам через ухабы,
Лед на речке не замёрз,
Кабы, кабы, кабы...
Лед на речке не замёрз,
Кабы, кабы, кабы...

----------


## Lampada

http://statica2/detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/ ... ii_den.mp3 
Какой чудесный день!
Какой чудесный пень!
Какой чудесный я,
И песенка моя! 
***** 
Не скучно мне ничуть,
Пою когда хочу!
Какой весёлый я,
И песенка моя! 
***** 
Какой чудесный день!
работать мне не лень!
Со мной мои друзья,
И песенка моя!

----------


## Lampada

http://statica2.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/ ... _dvora.mp3  http://www.memuarchiki.ru/kids/music/3porosenka.mp3  
Ни кола и ни двора, ну и что ж такого,
Аб дуб да ба та ба та ба дай.
Раз два три и все дела
Раз два три и все дела,
И жильё готово. 
Всем на свете нужен дом,
Людям и зверятам.
Всем на свете нужен дом,
Даже даже даже,
Даже поросятам.
Всем на свете нужен дом,
Даже даже даже,
Даже поросятам. 
Хорошо прийти домой,
Как приятно это,
Аб дуб да ба та ба та ба дай.
Очень жалко что зимой,
Очень жалко что зимой
Не бывает лета. 
Всем на свете нужен дом,
Людям и зверятам.
Всем на свете нужен дом,
Даже даже даже,
Даже поросятам.
Всем на свете нужен дом,
Даже даже даже,
Даже поросятам.
Всем на свете нужен дом,
Людям и зверятам.
Всем на свете нужен дом,
Даже даже даже,
Даже поросятам.
Всем на свете нужен дом,
Даже даже даже,
Даже поросятам.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsZJ016HkRg http://statica2.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/ ... a_voda.mp3   *Синяя вода*  
    Синяя вода,
Море без следа без конца и края
Синяя вода, ты спешишь куда?
Ты спешишь куда? 
К морю синему, там где волны сильные,
Там где волны сильные прячутся всегда 
К морю синему поскорей неси меня, 
Поскорей неси меня, синяя вода. 
Синяя вода,
Облаков стада проплывают мимо
Синяя вода, ты спешишь куда?
Ты спешишь куда?
Ивы клонятся, клонятся до пояса,
И звучит вполголоса песня ветерка
К морю синему поскорей неси меня
Поскорей неси меня, синяя вода.

----------


## Lampada

http://statica2.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/ ... Mechta.mp3   *Песня о мечте*  
песня из фильма «ЛЕТУЧИЙ КОРАБЛЬ»  
композитор Максим Дунаевский 
автор текста Юрий Энтин  
Забава: 
Маленький домик
Русская печка
Пол деревянный
Лавка и свечка
Котик-мурлыка,
Муж работящий
Вот оно-счастье!
Нет его слаще... 
Припев: 
Ох, если бы сбылась моя мечта!
Какая жизнь настала бы тогда!
Ох , если бы мечта сбылась
Какая жизнь тогда бы началась! 
Царь: 
Я без поддержки
Как нибудь сам уж
Лишь бы Забаву
Выгодно замуж!
Дом её, чтобы
Полная чаша
Вот оно счастье-
Зять мой - Полкаша! 
Припев. 
Полкан: 
Я коронован
Рядом Забава
Новые земли
Новая слава
Новые деньги
Новые связи
Вот оно - счастье!
В князи из грязи!! 
Припев. 
Иван: 
Маленький домик
Русская печка
Пол деревянный
Лавка и свечка
И ребятишек
В доме орава
Вот оно - счастье!
Правда, Забава! 
Все: 
Ах если бы
Ах если бы
Не жизнь была -
А песня бы!!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lq1TquFhBQo http://www.tonnel.ru/music/pesni/297487544_tonnel.mp3 http://statica2.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/ ... ahodok.mp3   *Не волнуйтесь понапрасну...* 
сл. М. Пляцковского
муз. Е. Крылатова  
Не волнуйтесь понапрасну 
Ни за что и никогда 
Если что-то потеряли 
Ну, подумаешь беда-  
Вам вернут в бюро находок 
Ваш учебник и тетрадь 
Но, пожалуйста, не надо 
Чувство юмора терять! 
Но пожалуйста не надо 
Чувство юмора терять! 
Даже, если вдруг забыли 
Вы в автобусе котят 
Вам котят в бюро находок 
Непременно возвратят! 
Потеряться может кепка 
Или маленький  птенец 
Только просьба: не теряйте 
Доброту своих сердец
Только просьба: не теряйте 
Доброту своих сердец 
Если все-таки случится
Потерять вам что нибудь, 
Вы тогда в бюро находок 
Не забудьте заглянуть!  
Краски здесь найдёт художник 
Музыкант семь звонких нот... 
Но друзей терять не надо, 
Их никто вам не вернёт 
Но друзей терять не надо 
Их никто вам не вернёт! 
Но друзей терять не надо- 
Их никто вам не вернёт!

----------


## Lampada

http://statica2.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/ ... oskina.mp3  
«Зима в Простоквашино - Песенка Матроскина» 
муз. Е.Крылатова
сл. Э.Успенского 
А я всё чаще замечаю,
Что меня как будто кто-то подменил.
О морях и не мечтаю,
Телевиз*и*р мне природу заменил. 
Что было вчера, позабыть мне пора.
С завтрашнего дня, 
с завтрашнего дня!
Ни соседям, ни друзьям. 
Никому!
Не узнать меня!
Не узнать меня!!!

----------


## Lampada

http://statica2.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/ ... shkole.mp3  
ЧЕМУ УЧАТ В ШКОЛЕ 
Слова М. Пляцковского        
Музыка В. Шаинского 
Буквы разные писать тонким пёрышком в тетрадь,
Учат в школе, учат в школе, учат в школе.
Вычитать и умножать, малышей не обижать
Учат в школе, учат в школе, учат в школе. 
К четырём прибавить два, по слогам читать слова
Учат в школе, учат в школе, учат в школе.
Книжки добрые любить и воспитанными быть
Учат в школе, учат в школе, учат в школе. 
Находить Восток и Юг, рисовать квадрат и круг 
Учат в школе, учат в школе, учат в школе. 
И не путать никогда острова и города 
Учат в школе, учат в школе, учат в школе.  
Про глагол, и про тире, и про дождик во дворе
Учат в школе, учат в школе, учат в школе.
Крепко-накрепко дружить, с детства дружбой дорожить
Учат в школе, учат в школе, учат в школе.

----------


## Lampada

http://statica2.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/ ... inikov.mp3  *Романтики с большой дороги*
сл. Ю. Энтина, муз. Ген. Гладкова 
Пусть нету ни кола и не двора.
Зато не платят королю налоги
Работники ножа и топора -
Романтики с большой дороги. 
Не желаем жить по-другому,
Не желаем жить, эх, по-другому.
Ходим мы по краю, ходим мы по краю,
Ходим мы по краю родному. 
Мы бродим от утра и до утра.
Чужие сапоги натерли ноги.
Работникам ножа и топора -
Романтикам с большой дороги. 
Прохожих ищем с ночи до утра.
Ну от чего не любят недотроги
Работников ножа и топора -
Романтиков с большой дороги.

----------


## Lampada

http://statica2.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/ ... lotogo.mp3  
сл. Ю. Энтина    муз. Ген. Гладкова 
Поёт Муслим Магамаев  *Луч солнца золотого* туч скрыла пелена.
И между нами снова вдруг выросла стена. 
Ла-ла-ла, ла-ла-ла-ла.
Ночь пройдёт, настанет утро ясное,
Верю, счастье нас с тобой ждет.
Ночь пройдёт, пройдет пора ненастная,
Солнце взойдёт...
 Солнце взойдёт. 
Петь птицы перестали. 
Свет звезд коснулся крыш.
Сквозь вьюги и печали 
Ты голос мой услышь.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vNioJXQcK8 http://statica2.detstvo.ru/radio/pesni/ ... toshka.mp3    *Антошка, Антошка*,
Пойдем копать картошку,
Антошка, Антошка,
Пойдем копать картошку! 
Тили-тили,
Трали-вали,
Это мы не проходили,
Это нам не задавали,
Тарам-пам-пам!
Тарам-пам-пам! 
Антошка, Антошка,
Сыграй нам на гармошке,
Антошка, Антошка,
Сыграй нам на гармошке! 
Тили-тили,
Трали-вали,
Это мы не проходили,
Это нам не задавали,
Тарам-пам-пам!
Тарам-пам-пам! 
Антошка, Антошка,
Готовь к обеду ложку,
Антошка, Антошка,
Готовь к обеду ложку! 
Тили-тили,
Трали-вали,
Это, братцы, мне по силе,
Откажусь теперь едва ли,
Тарам-пам-пам!
Тарам-пам-пам!

----------


## mishau_

Трям!  ::   
Вот нарыл этот сайт. Посетите его и узнаете как переводится слово "трям"  ::   http://hedgehoginmist.narod.ru/

----------


## Lampada

http://penguin.photon.ru/music/Fairy_ta ... arevne.mp3 
Алиса Фрейдлих - Сказка о мёртвой царевне  
Царь с царицею простился, 
В путь-дорогу снарядился, 
И царица у окна 
Села ждать его одна. 
Ждет-пождет с утра до ночи, 
Смотрит в поле, инда очи 
Разболелись глядючи 
С белой зори до ночи; 
Не видать милого друга!  
Только видит: вьется вьюга, 
Снег валится на поля, 
Вся белешенька земля. 
Девять месяцев проходит, 
С поля глаз она не сводит. 
Вот в сочельник в самый, в ночь 
Бог дает царице дочь. 
Рано утром гость желанный, 
День и ночь так долго жданный, 
Издалеча наконец  
Воротился царь-отец. 
На него она взглянула, 
Тяжелешенько вздохнула, 
Восхищенья не снесла, 
И к обедне умерла. 
Долго царь был неутешен, 
Но как быть? и он был грешен; 
Год прошел как сон пустой, 
Царь женился на другой. 
Правду молвить, молодица  
Уж и впрямь была царица: 
Высока, стройна, бела, 
И умом и всем взяла; 
Но зато горда, ломлива, 
Своенравна и ревнива. 
Ей в приданое дано 
Было зеркальце одно; 
Свойство зеркальце имело: 
Говорить оно умело. 
С ним одним она была  
Добродушна, весела, 
С ним приветливо шутила 
И красуясь говорила: 
„Свет мой, зеркальце! скажи, 
Да всю правду доложи: 
Я ль на свете всех милее, 
Всех румяней и белее?“ 
И ей зеркальце в ответ: 
„Ты, конечно, спору нет; 
Ты, царица, всех милее,  
Всех румяней и белее“. 
И царица хохотать, 
И плечами пожимать, 
И подмигивать глазами, 
И прищелкивать перстами, 
И вертеться подбочась, 
Гордо в зеркальце глядясь. 
Но царевна молодая, 
Тихомолком расцветая, 
Между тем росла, росла,  
Поднялась — и расцвела, 
Белолица, черноброва, 
Нраву кроткого такого. 
И жених сыскался ей, 
Королевич Елисей. 
Сват приехал, царь дал слово, 
А приданое готово: 
Семь торговых городов, 
Да сто сорок теремов. 
На девичник собираясь,  
Вот царица наряжаясь 
Перед зеркальцем своим, 
Перемолвилася с ним: 
„Я ль, скажи мне, всех милее, 
Всех румяней и белее?“ 
Что же зеркальце в ответ? 
„Ты прекрасна, спору нет; 
Но царевна всех милее, 
Всех румяней и белее“. 
Как царица отпрыгнет,  
Да как ручку замахнет, 
Да по зеркальцу как хлопнет, 
Каблучком-то как притопнет!... 
„Ax ты, мерзкое стекло! 
Это врешь ты мне на зло. 
Как тягаться ей со мною? 
Я в ней дурь-то успокою. 
Вишь какая подросла! 
И не диво, что бела: — 
Мать брюхатая сидела,  
Да на снег лишь и глядела! 
Но скажи: как можно ей 
Быть во всем меня милей? 
Признавайся: всех я краше. 
Обойди всё царство наше, 
Хоть весь мир; мне ровной нет. 
Так ли?“ Зеркальце в ответ: 
„А царевна всё ж милее, 
Всё ж румяней и белее“. 
Делать нечего. Она,  
Чёрной зависти полна, 
Бросив зеркальце под лавку, 
Позвала к себе Чернавку, 
И наказывает ей, 
Сенной девушке своей, 
Весть царевну в глушь лесную 
И, связав ее, живую 
Под сосной оставить там 
На съедение волкам. 
Чорт ли сладит с бабой гневной?  
Спорить нечего. С царевной 
Вот Чернавка в лес пошла 
И в такую даль свела, 
Что царевна догадалась, 
И до смерти испугалась, 
И взмолилась: „Жизнь моя! 
В чем, скажи, виновна я? 
Не губи меня, девица! 
А как буду я царица, 
Я пожалую тебя“.  
Та, в душе ее любя, 
Не убила, не связала, 
Отпустила и сказала: 
„Не кручинься, бог с тобой“. 
А сама пришла домой. 
„Что? — сказала ей царица, — 
Где красавица-девица?“ 
— „Там, в лесу, стоит одна, — 
Отвечает ей она. — 
Крепко связаны ей локти;  
опадется зверю в когти, 
Меньше будет ей терпеть, 
Легче будет умереть“. 
И молва трезвонить стала: 
Дочка царская пропала! 
Тужит бедный царь по ней, 
Королевич Елисей, 
Помолясь усердно богу, 
Отправляется в дорогу 
За красавицей-душой,  
За невестой молодой. 
Но невеста молодая, 
До зари в лесу блуждая, 
Между тем всё шла да шла 
И на терем набрела. 
Ей на встречу пес, залая, 
Прибежал и смолк, играя. 
В ворота вошла она — 
На подворье тишина. 
Пес бежит за ней, ласкаясь,  
А царевна, подбираясь, 
Поднялася на крыльцо 
И взялася за кольцо; 
Дверь тихонько отворилась, 
И царевна очутилась 
В светлой горнице; кругом 
Лавки, крытые ковром, 
Под святыми стол дубовый, 
Печь с лежанкой изразцовой. 
Видит девица, что тут  
Люди добрые живут; 
Знать, не будет ей обидно! — 
Никого меж тем не видно. 
Дом царевна обошла, 
Всё порядком убрала, 
Засветила богу свечку, 
Затопила жарко печку, 
На полати взобралась 
И тихонько улеглась. 
Час обеда приближался,  
Топот по двору раздался: 
Входят семь богатырей, 
Семь румяных усачей. 
Старший молвил: „Что за диво! 
Всё так чисто и красиво. 
Кто-то терем прибирал, 
Да хозяев поджидал. 
Кто же? Выдь и покажися, 
С нами честно подружися. 
Коль ты старый человек,  
Дядей будешь нам навек. 
Коли парень ты румяный, 
Братец будешь нам названый. 
Коль старушка, будь нам мать, 
Так и станем величать. 
Коли красная девица, 
Будь нам милая сестрица“. 
И царевна к ним сошла, 
Честь хозяям отдала, 
В пояс низко поклонилась;  
Закрасневшись, извинилась, 
Что-де в гости к ним зашла, 
Хоть звана и не была. 
Вмиг по речи те спознали, 
Что царевну принимали; 
Усадили в уголок, 
Подносили пирожок; 
Рюмку полну наливали, 
На подносе подавали. 
От зеленого вина  
Отрекалася она; 
Пирожок лишь разломила, 
Да кусочек прикусила, 
И с дороги отдыхать 
Отпросилась на кровать. 
Отвели они девицу 
Вверх во светлую светлицу, 
И оставили одну 
Отходящую ко сну. 
День за днем идет, мелькая,  
А царевна молодая 
Всё в лесу; не скучно ей 
У семи богатырей. 
Перед утренней зарею 
Братья дружною толпою 
Выезжают погулять, 
Серых уток пострелять, 
Руку правую потешить, 
Сорочина в поле спешить, 
Иль башку с широких плеч  
У татарина отсечь, 
Или вытравить из леса 
Пятигорского черкеса. 
А хозяюшкой она 
В терему меж тем одна 
Приберет и приготовит. 
Им она не прекословит, 
Не перечут ей они. 
Так идут за днями дни. 
Братья милую девицу  
Полюбили. К ней в светлицу 
Раз, лишь только рассвело, 
Всех их семеро вошло. 
Старший молвил ей: „Девица, 
Знаешь: всем ты нам сестрица, 
Всех нас семеро, тебя 
Все мы любим, за себя 
Взять тебя мы все бы ради, 
Да нельзя, так бога ради, 
Помири нас как нибудь:  
Одному женою будь, 
Прочим ласковой сестрою. 
Что ж качаешь головою? 
Аль отказываешь нам? 
Аль товар не по купцам?“ 
„Ой вы, молодцы честные, 
Братцы вы мои родные, — 
Им царевна говорит: — 
Коли лгу, пусть бог велит 
Не сойти живой мне с места.  
Как мне быть? ведь я невеста. 
Для меня вы все равны, 
Все удалы, все умны, 
Всех я вас люблю сердечно; 
Но другому я навечно 
Отдана. Мне всех милей 
Королевич Елисей“. 
Братья молча постояли, 
Да в затылке почесали. 
„Спрос не грех. Прости ты нас,  
Старший молвил поклонясь: — 
Коли так, не заикнуся 
Уж о том“. — „Я не сержуся, — 
Тихо молвила она: — 
И отказ мой не вина“. 
Женихи ей поклонились, 
Потихоньку удалились, 
И согласно все опять 
Стали жить да поживать. 
Между тем царица злая,  
Про царевну вспоминая, 
Не могла простить ее, 
А на зеркальце свое 
Долго дулась и сердилась; 
Наконец об нем хватилась 
И пошла за ним, и сев 
Перед ним, забыла гнев, 
Красоваться снова стала 
И с улыбкою сказала: 
„Здравствуй, зеркальце! скажи,  
Да всю правду доложи: 
Я ль на свете всех милее, 
Всех румяней и белее?“ 
И ей зеркальце в ответ: 
„Ты прекрасна, спору нет; 
Но живет без всякой славы, 
Средь зеленыя дубравы, 
У семи богатырей 
Та, что всё ж тебя милей“. 
И царица налетела  
На Чернавку: „Как ты смела 
Обмануть меня? и в чем!...“ 
Та призналася во всем: 
Так и так. Царица злая, 
Ей рогаткой угрожая, 
Положила иль не жить, 
Иль царевну погубить. 
Раз царевна молодая, 
Милых братьев поджидая, 
Пряла, сидя под окном.  
Вдруг сердито под крыльцом 
Пес залаял, и девица 
Видит: нищая черница 
Ходит по двору, клюкой 
Отгоняя пса. „Постой, 
Бабушка, постой немножко, — 
Ей кричит она в окошко: — 
Пригрожу сама я псу 
И кой-что тебе снесу“. 
Отвечает ей черница:  
„Ох ты, дитятко девица! 
Пес проклятый одолел, 
Чуть до смерти не заел. 
Посмотри, как он хлопочет! 
Выдь ко мне“. — Царевна хочет 
Выдти к ней и хлеб взяла, 
Но с крылечка лишь сошла, 
Пес ей под ноги — и лает, 
И к старухе не пускает; 
Лишь пойдет старуха к ней,  
Он, лесного зверя злей, 
На старуху. „Что за чудо? 
Видно, выспался он худо, — 
Ей царевна говорит: — 
На ж, лови!“ — и хлеб летит. 
Старушонка хлеб поймала; 
„Благодарствую, — сказала, — 
Бог тебя благослови; 
Вот за то тебе, лови!“ 
И к царевне наливное,  
Молодое, золотое, 
Прямо яблочко летит.... 
Пес как прыгнет, завизжит..... 
Но царевна в обе руки 
Хвать — поймала. „Ради скуки 
Кушай яблочко, мой свет — 
Благодарствуй за обед....“ — 
Старушоночка сказала, 
Поклонилась и пропала... 
И с царевной на крыльцо  
Пес бежит и ей в лицо 
Жалко смотрит, грозно воет, 
Словно сердце песье ноет, 
Словно хочет ей сказать: 
Брось! — Она его ласкать, 
Треплет нежною рукою; 
„Что, Соколко, что с тобою? 
Ляг!“ — и в комнату вошла, 
Дверь тихонько заперла, 
Под окно за пряжу села  
Ждать хозяев, а глядела 
Всё на яблоко. Оно 
Соку спелого полно, 
Так свежо и так душисто, 
Так румяно-золотисто, 
Будто медом налилось! 
Видны семечки на сквозь... 
Подождать она хотела 
До обеда; не стерпела, 
В руки яблочко взяла,  
К алым губкам поднесла, 
Потихоньку прокусила, 
И кусочек проглотила.... 
Вдруг она, моя душа, 
Пошатнулась не дыша, 
Белы руки опустила, 
Плод румяный уронила, 
Закатилися глаза, 
И она под образа 
Головой на лавку пала  
И тиха, недвижна стала... 
Братья в ту пору домой 
Возвращалися толпой 
С молодецкого разбоя, 
Им на встречу, грозно воя, 
Пес бежит и ко двору 
Путь им кажет. „Не к добру! — 
Братья молвили: — печали 
Не минуем“. Прискакали, 
Входят — ахнули. Вбежав,  
Пес на яблоко стремглав 
С лаем кинулся, озлился, 
Проглотил его, свалился 
И издох. Напоено 
Было ядом знать оно. 
Перед мертвою царевной 
Братья в горести душевной 
Все поникли головой, 
И с молитвою святой 
С лавки подняли, одели,  
Хоронить ее хотели 
И раздумали. Она, 
Как под крылышком у сна, 
Так тиха, свежа лежала, 
Что лишь только не дышала. 
Ждали три дня, но она 
Не восстала ото сна. 
Сотворив обряд печальный, 
Вот они во гроб хрустальный 
Труп царевны молодой  
Положили — и толпой 
Понесли в пустую гору, 
И в полуночную пору 
Гроб ее к шести столбам 
На цепях чугунных там 
Осторожно привинтили 
И решеткой оградили — 
И, пред мертвою сестрой 
Сотворив поклон земной, 
Старший молвил: „Спи во гробе;  
Вдруг погасла, жертвой злобе, 
На земле твоя краса; 
Дух твой примут небеса. 
Нами ты была любима 
И для милого хранима — 
Не досталась никому, 
Только гробу одному“. 
В тот же день царица злая, 
Доброй вести ожидая, 
Втайне зеркальце взяла  
И вопрос свой задала: 
„Я ль, скажи мне, всех милее, 
Всех румяней и белее?“ 
И услышала в ответ: 
„Ты, царица, спору нет, 
Ты на свете всех милее 
Всех румяней и белее“. 
За невестою своей 
Королевич Елисей 
Между тем по свету скачет.  
Нет как нет! Он горько плачет, 
И кого ни спросит он, 
Всем вопрос его мудрен; 
Кто в глаза ему смеется, 
Кто скорее отвернется; 
К красну солнцу наконец 
Обратился молодец. 
„Свет наш солнышко! Ты ходишь 
Круглый год по небу, сводишь 
Зиму с теплою весной,  
Всех нас видишь под собой. 
Аль откажешь мне в ответе? 
Не видало ль где на свете 
Ты царевны молодой? 
Я жених ей“. — „Свет ты мой, — 
Красно солнце отвечало: — 
Я царевны не видало. 
Знать ее в живых уж нет. 
Разве месяц, мой сосед, 
Где-нибудь ее да встретил  
Или след ее заметил“. 
Темной ночки Елисей 
Дождался в тоске своей. 
Только месяц показался, 
Он за ним с мольбой погнался. 
„Месяц, месяц, мой дружок, 
Позолоченый рожок! 
Ты встаешь во тьме глубокой, 
Круглолицый, светлоокой, 
И, обычай твой любя,  
Звезды смотрят на тебя. 
Аль откажешь мне в ответе? 
Не видал ли где на свете 
Ты царевны молодой? 
Я жених ей“. — „Братец мой, 
Отвечает месяц ясный: — 
Не видал я девы красной. 
На стороже я стою 
Только в очередь мою. 
Без меня царевна видно  
Пробежала“. — „Как обидно!“ — 
Королевич отвечал. 
Ясный месяц продолжал: 
„Погоди; об ней быть может 
Ветер знает. Он поможет. 
Ты к нему теперь ступай, 
Не печалься же, прощай“. 
Елисей, не унывая, 
К ветру кинулся, взывая: 
„Ветер, ветер! Ты могуч,  
Ты гоняешь стаи туч, 
Ты волнуешь сине море, 
Всюду веешь на просторе, 
Не боишься никого, 
Кроме бога одного. 
Аль откажешь мне в ответе? 
Не видал ли где на свете 
Ты царевны молодой? 
Я жених ее“. — „Постой, — 
Отвечает ветер буйный: —  
Там за речкой тихоструйной 
Есть высокая гора, 
В ней глубокая нора; 
В той норе, во тьме печальной, 
Гроб качается хрустальный 
На цепях между столбов. 
Не видать ничьих следов 
Вкруг того пустого места; 
В том гробу твоя невеста“. 
Ветер дале побежал.  
Королевич зарыдал, 
И пошел к пустому месту, 
На прекрасную невесту 
Посмотреть еще хоть раз. 
Вот идет; и поднялась 
Перед ним гора крутая; 
Вкруг нее страна пустая; 
Под горою темный вход. 
Он туда скорей идет. 
Перед ним, во мгле печальной,  
Гроб качается хрустальный, 
И в хрустальном гробе том 
Спит царевна вечным сном. 
И о гроб невесты милой 
Он ударился всей силой. 
Гроб разбился. Дева вдруг 
Ожила. Глядит вокруг 
Изумленными глазами, 
И, качаясь над цепями, 
Привздохнув, произнесла:  
„Как же долго я спала!“ 
И встает она из гроба... 
Ах!... и зарыдали оба. 
В руки он ее берет 
И на свет из тьмы несет, 
И, беседуя приятно, 
В путь пускаются обратно, 
И трубит уже молва: 
Дочка царская жива! 
Дома в ту пору без дела  
Злая мачеха сидела 
Перед зеркальцем своим 
И беседовала с ним, 
Говоря: „Я ль всех милее, 
Всех румяней и белее?“ 
И услышала в ответ: 
„Ты прекрасна, слова нет, 
Но царевна всё ж милее, 
Всё румяней и белее“. 
Злая мачеха, вскочив,  
Об пол зеркальце разбив, 
В двери прямо побежала 
И царевну повстречала. 
Тут ее тоска взяла, 
И царица умерла. 
Лишь ее похоронили, 
Свадьбу тотчас учинили, 
И с невестою своей 
Обвенчался Елисей; 
И никто с начала мира  
Не видал такого пира; 
Я там был, мед, пиво пил, 
Да усы лишь обмочил.

----------


## Lampada

Приключения Незнайки и его друзей  track 1 -  Главы 1 и 4   http://www.lib.ru/NOSOW/nezn1/

----------


## Lampada

В траве сидел кузнечик  http://www.tonnel.ru/music/pesni/613296212_tonnel.mp3 
Слова: Н. Носов
Музыка: В. Шаинский 
(Приключения Незнайки) 
В траве сидел кузнечик,
Совсем как огуречик,
Совсем как огуречик - 
Зелёненький он был. 
Представьте себе,
Представьте себе,
Совсем как огуречик.
Представьте себе,
Представьте себе,
Зелёненький он был. 
Он ел одну лишь травку,
Не трогал и козявку,
Не трогал и козявку,
И с мухами дружил. 
Представьте себе,
Представьте себе,
Не трогал и козявку. 
Представьте себе,
Представьте себе,
И с мухами дружил. 
Но вот пришла лягушка -
Прожорливое брюшко,
Прожорливое брюшко,
И съела кузнеца. 
Представьте себе,
Представьте себе,
Прожорливое брюшко.
Представьте себе,
Представьте себе
И съела кузнеца. 
Не думал, ни гадал он,
Никак не ожидал он,
Никак не ожидал он
Такого вот конца. 
Представьте себе,
Представьте себе,
Никак не ожидал он.
Представьте себе,
Представьте себе,
Такого вот конца.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLucjIOwUEQ      https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh44mFJo5jI   *Колыбельная медведицы*Ю. Яковлев - Е. Крылатов  
Ложкой снег мешая,
Ночь идёт большая,
Что же ты, глупышка, не спишь?
Спят твои соседи -
Белые медведи,
Спи скорей и ты, малыш. 
Мы плывём на льдине,
Как на бригантине,
По седым, суровым морям.
И всю ночь соседи -
Звёздные медведи
Светят дальним кораблям. 
Большая Медведица и Умка

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlLd3Yf0eio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeZMPoZrMss  Песня Чебурашки    
Я был когда-то странной игрушкой безымянной,
К которой в магазине никто не подойдёт.
Теперь я - Чебурашка, мне каждая дворняжка
При встрече сразу лапу подаёт. 
Теперь я - Чебурашка, мне каждая дворняжка
При встрече сразу лапу подаёт. 
Мне не везло сначала, и даже так бывало:
Ко мне на день рожденья никто не приходил.
Теперь я вместе с Геной, он необыкновенный,
Он самый лучший в мире крокодил. 
Теперь я вместе с Геной, он необыкновенный,
Он самый лучший в мире крокодил. 
Я был когда-то странной игрушкой безымянной,
К которой в магазине никто не подойдёт.
Теперь я - Чебурашка, мне каждая дворняжка
При встрече сразу лапу подаёт. 
Теперь я - Чебурашка, мне каждая дворняжка
При встрече сразу лапу подает.

----------


## Lampada

Пушкин Сказка о рыбаке и рыбке   
Сказка о рыбаке и рыбке.   
Жил старик со своею старухой
У самого синего моря;
Они жили в ветхой землянке
Ровно тридцать лет и три года.
Старик ловил неводом рыбу,
Старуха пряла свою пряжу.
Раз он в море закинул невод, -
Пришел невод с одною тиной.
Он в другой раз закинул невод, -
Пришел невод с травою морскою.
В третий раз закинул он невод, -
Пришел невод с одною рыбкой,
С непростою рыбкой, - золотою.
Как взмолится золотая рыбка!
Голосом молвит человечьим:
"Отпусти ты, старче меня в море!
Дорогой за себя дам откуп:
Откуплюсь чем только пожелаешь".
Удивился старик, испугался:
Он рыбачил тридцать лет и три года
И не слыхивал, чтоб рыба говорила.
Отпустил он рыбку золотую
И сказал ей ласковое слово:
"Бог с тобою, золотая рыбка!
Твоего мне откупа не надо;
Ступай себе в синее море,
Гуляй там себе на просторе".
Воротился старик ко старухе,
Рассказал ей великое чудо:
"Я сегодня поймал было рыбку,
Золотую рыбку, не простую;
По-нашему говорила рыбка,
Домой в море синее просилась,
Дорогою ценой откупалась:
Откупалась чем только пожелаю.
Не посмел я взять с нее выкуп;
Так пустил ее в синее море".
Старика старуха забранила:
"Дурачина ты, простофиля!
Не умел ты взять выкупа с рыбки!
Хоть бы взял ты с нее корыто,
Наше-то совсем раскололось".
Вот пошел он к синему морю;
Видит, - море слегка разыгралось.
Стал он кликать золотую рыбку,
Приплыла к нему рыбка, спросила:
"Чего тебе надобно, старче?"
Ей с поклоном старик отвечает:
"Смилуйся, государыня рыбка,
Разбранила меня моя старуха,
Не дает старику мне покою:
Надобно ей новое корыто;
Наше-то совсем раскололось".
Отвечает золотая рыбка:
"Не печалься, ступай себе с богом,
Будет вам новое корыто".
Воротился старик ко старухе:
У старухе новое корыто.
Еще пуще старуха бранится:
"Дурачина ты, простофиля!
Выпросил, дурачина, корыто!
В корыте много ль корысти?
Воротись, дурачина, ты к рыбке;
Поклонись ей, выпроси уж избу".
Вот пришел он к синему морю,
(Помутилося синее море.)
Стал он кликать золотую рыбку,
Приплыла к нему рыбка, спросила:
"Чего тебе надобно, старче?"
Ей с поклоном старик отвечает:
"Смилуйся, государыня рыбка!
Еще пуще старуха бранится,
Не дает старику мне покою:
Избу просит сварливая баба".
Отвечает золотая рыбка:
"Не печалься, ступай себе с богом,
Так и быть: изба вам уж будет".
Пошел он ко своей землянке,
А землянки нет уж и следа;
Перед ним изба со светелкой,
С кирпичною, беленою трубою.
С дубовыми, тесовыми вороты.
Старуха сидит под окошком,
На чем свет стоит мужа ругает:
"Дурачина ты, прямой простофиля!
Выпросил, простофиля, избу!
Воротись, поклонися рыбке:
Не хочу быть черной крестьянкой,
Хочу быть столбовою дворянкой".
Пошел старик к синему морю;
(Не спокойно синее море.)
Стал он кликать золотую рыбку.
Приплыла к нему рыбка, спросила:
"Чего тебе надобно, старче?"
Ей с поклоном старик отвечает:
"Смилуйся, государыня рыбка!
Пуще прежнего старуха вздурилась,
Не дает старику мне покою:
Уж не хочет быть он крестьянкой,
Хочет быть столбовою дворянкой".
Отвечает золотая рыбка:
"Не печалься, ступай себе с богом".
Воротился старик ко старухе.
Что ж он видит? Высокий терем.
На крыльце стоит его старуха
В дорогой собольей душегрейке,
Парчевая на маковке кичка,
Жемчуги огрузили шею,
На руках золотые перстни,
На ногах красные сапожки.
Перед нею усердные слуги;
Она бьет их, за чупрун таскает.
Говорит старик своей старухе:
"Здравствуй, барыня сударыня дворянка!
Чай, теперь твоя душенька довольна".
На него прикрикнула старуха,
На конюшню служить послала.
Вот неделя, другая проходит,
Еще пуще старуха вздурилась;
Опять к рыбке старика посылает.
"Воротись, поклонися рыбке:
Не хочу быть столбовою дворянкой,
А хочу быть вольною царицей".
Испугался старик, взмолился:
"Что ты, баба, белены объелась?
Ни ступить, ни молвить не умеешь!
Насмешишь ты целое царство".
Осердилася пуще старуха,
По щеке ударила мужа.
"Как ты смеешь, мужик, спорить со мною,
Со мною, дворянкой столбовою? - 
Ступай к морю, говорят тебе честью,
Не пойдешь. Поведут поневоле".
Старичок отправился к морю,
(Почернело синее море.)
Стал он кликать золотую рыбку.
Подплыла к нему рыбка, спросила:
"Чего тебе надобно, старче?"
Ей с поклоном старик отвечает:
"Смилуйся, государыня рыбка"
Опять моя старуха бунтует:
Уж не хочет быть она дворянкой,
Хочет быть вольною царицей".
Отвечает золотая рыбка:
"Не печалься, ступай себе с богом!
Добро! Будет старуха царицей!"
Старичок к старухе воротился.
Что ж? Пред ним царские палаты.
В палатах видит свою старуху,
за столом сидит она царицей,
Служат ей бояре да дворяне,
Наливают ей заморские вины;
Заедает он пряником печатным;
Вкруг ее стоит грозная стража,
На плечах топорики держат.
Как увидел старик, - испугался!
В ноги он старухе поклонился,
Молвил: "Здравствуй, грозная царица!
Ну теперь твоя душенька довольна".
На него старуха не взглянула,
Подбежали бояре и дворяне,
Старика взашеи затолкали.
А в дверях-то стража подбежала,
Топорами чуть не изрубила.
А народ-то над ним насмеялся:
"Поделом тебе, старый невежа!
Впредь тебе, невежа, наука:
Не садися не в свои сани!"
Вот неделя, другая проходит,
Еще пуще старуха вздурилась.
Царедворцев за мужем посылает,
Отыскали старика, привели к ней.
Говорит старику старуха:
"Воротись, поклонися рыбке.
Не хочу быть вольною царицей,
Хочу быть владычицей морскою,
Чтобы жить мне в Окияне-море,
Чтобы служила мне рыбка золотая
И была б у меня на посылках".
Старик не осмелился перечить,
Не дерзнул поперек слова молвить.
Вот идет он к синему морю,
Видит, на море черная буря:
Так и вздулись сердитые волны,
Так и ходят, так воем и воют.
Стал он кликать золотую рыбку,
Приплыла к нему рыбка, спросила:
"Чего тебе надобно, старче?"
Ей старик с поклоном отвечает:
"Смилуйся, государыня рыбка!
Что мне делать с проклятою бабой?
Уж не хочет быть она царицей,
Хочет быть владычицей морскою;
Чтобы жить ей в Окияне-море,
Чтобы ты сама ей служила
И была бы у ней на посылках".
Ничего не сказала рыбка,
Лишь хвостом по воде плеснула
И ушла в глубокое море.
Долго у моря ждал он ответа,
Не дождался, к старухе воротился -
Глядь: опять перед ним землянка;
На пороге сидит его старуха,
А перед нею разбитое корыто.

----------


## Lampada

Винни-Пух

----------


## Lampada

Винни-Пух идёт в гости

----------


## Lampada

Винни-Пух и День Забот

----------


## Lampada

http://winnie-the-pooh.ru/ 
Винни-Пух (Alan Milne с русским переводом Б. Заходера)

----------


## Lampada

Ключ от королевства
Перевод с английского - C. Маршак
Читает Сергей Юрский  
                       Вот вам ключ от королевства.
                       В королевстве - город,
                       А в городе - улица,
                       А на улице есть двор,
                       На дворе - высокий дом,
                       В этом доме - спаленка,
                       В спальне - колыбелька,
                       В колыбельке - ландышей
                       Полная корзина,
                            Ландышей,
                            Ландышей -
                       Полная корзина. 
                       Ландыши - в корзине,
                       Корзина - в колыбельке,
                       Колыбелька - в спаленке,
                       А спаленка - в доме,
                       Дом стоит среди двора,
                       Двор глядит на улицу,
                       А улица - в городе,
                       Город - в королевстве. 
                       Вот от королевства ключ,
                       Ключ от королевства!

----------


## Lampada

Радионяня поёт на стихи Даниила Хармся  Врун 
        -- Вы знаете?
        Вы знаете?
        Вы знаете?
        Вы знаете?
     Ну, конечно, знаете!
     Ясно, что вы знаете!
        Несомненно,
        Несомненно,
     Несомненно знаете! 
     -- Нет! Нет! Нет! Нет!
     Мы не знаем ничего,
     Не слыхали ничего,
     Не слыхали, не видали
     И не знаем
     Ничего! 
     -- А вы знаете, что У?
     А вы знаете, что ПА?
     А вы знаете, что ПЫ?
     Что у папы моего
     Было сорок сыновей?
     Было сорок здоровенных --
     И не двадцать,
     И не тридцать,--
     Ровно сорок сыновей! 
     -- Ну! Ну! Ну! Ну!
     Врёшь! Врёшь! Врёшь! Врёшь!
     Еще двадцать,
     Еще тридцать,
     Ну ещё туда-сюда,
     А уж сорок,
     Ровно сорок,--
     Это просто ерунда! 
     -- А вы знаете, что СО?
     А вы знаете, что БА?
     А вы знаете, что КИ?
     Что собаки-пустолайки
     Научилися летать?
     Научились точно птицы,--
     Не как звери,
     Не как рыбы,--
     Точно ястребы летать! 
     -- Ну! Ну! Ну! Ну!
     Врёшь! Врёшь! Врёшь! Врёшь!
     Ну, как звери,
     Ну, как рыбы,
     Ну ещё туда-сюда,
     А как ястребы,
     Как птицы,--
     Это просто ерунда! 
     -- А вы знаете, что НА?
     А вы знаете, что НЕ?
     А вы знаете, что БЕ?
     Что на небе
     Вместо солнца
     Скоро будет колесо?
     Скоро будет золотое --
     Не тарелка,
     Не лепешка,--
     А большое колесо! 
     -- Ну! Ну! Ну! Ну!
     Врёшь! Врёшь! Врёшь! Врёшь!
     Ну, тарелка,
     Ну, лепешка,
     Ну ещё туда-сюда,
     А уж если колесо --
     Это просто ерунда! 
     -- А вы знаете, что ПОД?
     А вы знаете, что МО?
     А вы знаете, что РЕМ?
     Что под морем-океаном
     Часовой стоит с ружьем? 
     -- Ну! Ну! Ну! Ну!
     Врёшь! Врёшь! Врёшь! Врёшь!
     Ну, с дубинкой,
     Ну, с метелкой,
     Ну ещё туда-сюда,
     А с заряженным ружьем --
     Это просто ерунда! 
     -- А вы знаете, что ДО?
     А вы знаете, что НО?
     А вы знаете, что СА?
     Что до носа
     Ни руками,
     Ни ногами
     Не достать,
     Что до носа
     Ни руками,
     Ни ногами
     Не доехать,
     Не допрыгать,
     Что до носа
     Не достать! 
     -- Ну! Ну! Ну! Ну!
     Врёшь! Врёшь! Врёшь! Врёшь!
     Ну, доехать,
     Ну, допрыгать,
     Ну ещё туда-сюда,
     А достать его руками --
     Это
     Просто
     Ерунда!

----------


## Lampada

Игра 
     Бегал Петька по дороге,
        по дороге,
        по панели,
        бегал Петька
        по панели
        и кричал он:
        "Га-ра-рар!
     Я теперь уже не Петька,
        разойдитесь!
        разойдитесь!
     Я теперь уже не Петька,
     я теперь автомобиль". 
     А за Петькой бегал Васька
        по дороге,
        по панели,
        бегал Васька
        по панели
        и кричал он:
        "Ду-ду-ду!
     Я теперь уже не Васька,
        сторонитесь!
        сторонитесь!
     Я теперь уже не Васька,
     я почтовый пароход". 
     А за Васькой бегал Мишка
        по дороге,
        по панели,
        бегал Мишка
        по панели
        и кричал он:
        "Жу-жу-жу!
     Я теперь уже не Мишка,
        берегитесь!
        берегитесь!
     Я теперь уже не Мишка,
     я советский самолет". 
     Шла корова по дороге,
        по дороге,
        по панели,
        шла корова
        по панели
        и мычала:
        "Му-му-му!"
     Настоящая корова
     с настоящими
     рогами
     шла навстречу по дороге,
     всю дорогу заняла. 
        "Эй, корова,
        ты, корова,
        не ходи сюда, корова,
        не ходи ты по дороге,
        не ходи ты по пути".
        "Берегитесь!" -- крикнул Мишка.
        "Сторонитесь!" -- крикнул Васька.
        "Разойдитесь!" -- крикнул Петька --
        и корова отошла. 
     Добежали,
     добежали
     до скамейки
     у ворот
     пароход
     с автомобилем
     и советский самолет,
     самолет
     с автомобилем
     И почтовый пароход. 
     Петька прыгнул на скамейку,
     Васька прыгнул на скамейку,
     Мишка прыгнул на скамейку,
        на скамейку у ворот.
        "Я приехал!" -- крикнул Петька.
        "Стал на якорь!" -- крикнул Васька.
        "Сел на землю" -- крикнул Мишка,--
        и уселись отдохнуть. 
     Посидели,
     посидели
     на скамейке
     у ворот
     самолет
     с автомобилем
     и почтовый пароход,
     пароход
     с автомобилем
     и советский
     самолет.
        "Кроем дальше!" -- крикнул Петька.
        "Поплывем!" -- ответил Васька.
        "Полетим!" -- воскликнул Мишка,--
        и поехали опять. 
     И поехали, помчались
        по дороге,
        по панели,
     только прыгали, скакали
        и кричали:
        "Жу-жу-жу!"
     Только прыгали, скакали
        по дороге,
        по панели,
     только пятками сверкали
        и кричали:
        "Ду-ду-ду!"
     Только пятками сверкали
        по дороге,
        по панели,
     только шапками кидали
        и кричали:
        "Га-ра-рар!"

----------


## Leof

http://lib.ru/TALES/stishki.txt 
Детские стишки, считалки, кричалки, песенки и другое.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=21  
Бармалей
муз. А. Зацепина  слова  Ю. Энтина  
Люди по земле
Гуляют без опаски.
Что им Бармалей? -
Лишь выдумки да сказки.
Только малыши
Чуть-чуть меня боятся.
Вот я и решил 
Вам показаться. 
Припев : 
Бармалей! Эй! Эй!
Бармалей!
Это всё - Бармалей!
Бармалей! 
Говорите, нет меня на свете белом?
Чей же это след?
Кто занят чёрным делом?
Кто хитрит и врёт?
Кто враг сердец горячих?
Кто всегда несёт вам неудачи? 
Припев. 
То, что я - злодей,
Об этом не жалею.
Не люблю людей.
Да ну их, к Бармалею!
Если вам сорвать
С меня удастся маску, -
Вынужден бежать
Обратно в сказку! 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

www.russiandvd.com  Голубой Щенок  - Audio 
  Ю. Энтин     Сказка с песнями
 __________________
«ТрЕнти-брЕнти-трЕнти-тА!
Это кто ж такой
Весь от носа до хвоста
Очень голубой?!
Голубое ухо!
Голубое брюхо!
Голубой чубчик!
Как дела… «голубчик»?! 
Не бывало до сих пор
Голубых собак.
Ты позоришь целый двор
Ты – бесспорный брак! 
Голубой! Голубой!
Не хотим играть с тобой!
____________________________-  
Неужели из-за масти
Мне не будет в жизни счастья?!
Я обижен злой судьбой…
Ах, зачем я голубой? 
Отыскать хочу я друга,
Но пока одну лишь ругань
Всюду слышу за собой…
Ах, зачем я голубой?
 _________________________
==Мне нигде приюта нету.
==Я один бреду по свету,
==А мечтал гулять гурьбой…
==Ах, зачем я голубой? 
==Где же ты, надежный друг?
==Пройден путь немалый…
==Море показалось вдруг.
==Чайки… Волны… Скалы… 
 ==Мчится по морю фрегат.
==Ветер завывает…
==На фрегате Злой Пират
==Громко распевает: 
Ненавижу добрые дела,
А навижу черные делишки.
Если налечу из-за угла,
Вам не запереться на задвижки! 
Что бы такого
Сделать плохого?
Ах, как я зол!
Ух, как я зол! 
Слабых обожаю обижать!
Доброта у сильных не в почете!
Можете полмира оббежать,
Но таких злодеев не найдете! 
Что бы такого
Сделать плохого?
Ох, как я зол!
Ух, как я зол! 
==Тут по Острову Пират
==Стал палить из пушки.
==Ядра в воздухе свистят –
==Это не игрушки. 
==Кто поможет? Кто спасет?
==Где найти подмогу?
==В это время Черный Кот
==Шел через дорогу. 
==И неслышно, про себя
==Пел он песню про себя: 
Я не знаю неудач,
Потому что я ловкач!
Коль дорогу перейду,
Попадёте вы в беду! 
Я глупышек-простаков
Обманул – и был таков!
Ни печали, ни забот,
Знать не знает чёрный Кот! 
Надо жить умеючи!
Надо жить играючи!
В общем, надо, братцы, жить
При-пе-ва-ю-чи!
... 
==До чего же мир жесток!
==Жить на свете трудно!
==Но, ребята, не всегда
==Будет жизнь тяжелой.
==Кто на шхуне мчит сюда
==С песенкой веселой? 
Я – Моряк, Моряк бывалый.
Знают все: я добрый малый.
Но тверда моя рука -
В этом сила моряка! 
Ну, что же, 
ну, что же
Мне сделать хорошего? 
Плыть по морю голубому,
Помогать в беде любому,
Видеть солнце, облака –
В этом счастье Моряка! 
Ну, что же, 
ну, что же
Мне сделать хорошего? 
=Помогла судьба-фортуна:
=Сблизились фрегат и шхуна.
==И вскричал Моряк врагам:
== -   Я пощады вам не дам! 
==Хохот был ему ответом.
==Ведь не знал Моряк при этом:
==Враг владел рабыней злой –
==Страшной Рыбою-Пилой. 
==С этим «псом-сторожевым»
==Никому не быть живым: 
Я Рыба по прозванию Пила.
Пилю, что в океане попадётся.
И скоро ваша шхуна пополам
Под острою Пилою распадётся.
Это дело я люблю!
Все на свете я пилю! 
Я с детства все пилила, что могла.
Призванье, видно, у меня такое.
Пилою моя мамочка была.
И бабушка моя была Пилою.
Это дело я люблю!
Всё на свете я пилю!  
Я и ты - такие разные,
Ты и я - такие разные,
Но горячей дружбой связаны
Мы с тобою! 
Слово пиратское свято -
Будем дружить навсегда!
 -                   Я уважаю Пирата!
 -                   Я уважаю Кота! 
 Я и ты – одна компания,
Ты и я – одна компания,
В каждом море обаяния!
У нас с тобой! 
 -                   Честно признай, усатый,
 Хочешь лишиться хвоста?
 -                   Я уважаю Пирата!
 -                   Я уважаю Кота!
 -                   Я уважаю пиратов.
 -                   Я уважаю котов.
 -                   Я у-важжжжаю пиррратов.
 -                   Я у-важжжаю … готов!
 _______________________  
Что ещё для счастья надо?
Если друг надежный рядом.
Если всеми ты любим,
Быть неплохо голубым! 
Плыть по морю голубому,
Помогать в беде любому,
Видеть солнце, облака –
В этом счастье Моряка!  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- www.entin.ru

----------


## mishau_

Вот, нашел. 
Порадовали строки, _
Он только улыбался
Под дулом пистолета,
Он запросто выдерживал
Два действия балета._  
и вот такие _
И сестру взял старшую – Самую страшную._  
Вот полный материал.  http://ironic.poetry.com.ua/autors/19-u ... vanov.html 
Всем известный математик
Академик Иванов
Ничего так не боялся,
Как больниц и докторов. 
Он мог погладить тигра
По шкуре полосатой.
Он не боялся встретиться
На озере с пиратами.
Он только улыбался
Под дулом пистолета,
Он запросто выдерживал
Два действия балета. 
Он не боялся темноты,
Он в воду прыгал с высоты
Два метра с половиной...
Но вот однажды вечером
Он заболел ангиной. 
И надо вызывать скорей
Врача из «неотложки»,
А он боится всех врачей,
Как мышь боится кошки. 
Но соседский мальчик Вова
Хочет выручить больного.
Поднимает трубку он,
Трубку телефонную,
И звонит по телефону
В клинику районную: 
– Пришлите нам, пожалуйста,
Доктора с машиной –
Академик Иванов
Заболел ангиной. 
Самый страшный
Врач больницы
Взял свой самый
Страшный шприц, и
Самый страшный
Свой халат, и
Самый страшный бинт,
И вату,
И сестру взял старшую –
Самую страшную. 
И из ворот больницы
Уже машина мчится.
Один звонок,
Другой звонок.
И доктор входит на порог. 
Вот подходит он к кровати,
Где известный математик
Пять минут назад лежал,
А больного нет – сбежал!!! 
Может, он залез в буфет?
Спрятался под ванной?
Даже в печке его нет.
Как это ни странно. 
Перерыли все вокруг,
А он спрятался в сундук
И глядит на врача
Через дырку для ключа. 
Доктор смотрит на жильцов:
– Где больной, в конце концов?
Я приехал для лечения,
А не для развлечения;
Если не найду сейчас
Вашего больного,
Должен буду вылечить
Кого-нибудь другого. 
Выходи на середину
Тот, кто вызывал машину! 
И он выложил на стол
Шприц, касторку, валидол.
Пять стеклянных ампул
И кварцевую лампу! 
У жильцов при виде шприца
Сразу вытянулись лица: 
– Не шутили мы с врачом.
Мы, ей-богу, ни при чем. 
Доктор хмурится сурово,
Но вперед выходит Вова: 
– Лечите, – говорит, – меня.
Вызывал машину я. – 
И врачу он в тот же миг
Смело показал язык. 
Доктор зеркальце надел,
Доктор Вову оглядел.
Молоточком постучал,
Головою покачал. 
– У тебя, – сказал он Вове, –
Превосходное здоровье.
Все же я перед дорогой
Полечу тебя немного:
Дам тебе малины,
Меда, апельсинов,
А еще печенье –
Вот и все леченье! 
Соседи с восхищением
Глядят на смельчака,
Но тут открылась с грохотом
Крышка сундука.
И на удивление
Доктора с сестрой,
Выбрался оттуда
Истинный больной: 
– Не привык я прятаться
За чужие спины,
Если рядом выдают
Людям апельсины.
И я вижу, что леченье –
Не такое уж мученье. 
Слава добрым врачам!
Слава мальчугану!
Больше я в сундуке
Прятаться не стану! 
– Это все пустяки! –
Отвечает Вова. –
Не бояться врачей –
Что же тут такого!
Если людям сказать,
Могут засмеяться.
ПАРИКМАХЕРЫ –
Вот кого надо бояться!

----------


## Lampada

Лесной олень  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_asx.asp?sku=28324&track%5Fnumber=14  
   Осенью, в дождливый серый день 
   Проскакал по городу олень 
   Он летел над гулкой мостовой 
   Рыжим лесом, пущенной стрелой  
   Вернись, лесной олень, 
   По моему хотенью! 
   Умчи меня, олень, 
   В свою страну оленью, 
   Где сосны рвутся в небо, 
   Где быль живёт и небыль, 
   Умчи меня туда, лесной олень.  
   Он бежал, и сильные рога 
   Задевали тучи, облака. 
   И, казалось, будто бы над ним 
   Становилось небо голубым.  
   Вернись, лесной олень, 
   По моему хотенью! 
   Умчи меня, олень, 
   В свою страну оленью, 
   Где сосны рвутся в небо, 
   Где быль живёт и небыль, 
   Умчи меня туда, лесной олень.  
   Говорят чудес на свете нет, 
   И дождями смыт оленя след. 
   Только знаю он ко мне придет! 
   Если веришь - сказка оживет!  
   Вернись, лесной олень, 
   По моему хотенью! 
   Умчи меня, олень, 
   В свою страну оленью, 
   Где сосны рвутся в небо, 
   Где быль живёт и небыль, 
   Умчи меня туда, лесной олень.  
   Со мной лесной олень, 
   По моему хотенью! 
   И мчит меня, олень, 
   В свою страну оленью, 
   Где сосны рвутся в небо, 
   Где быль живёт и небыль, 
   Умчит меня туда лесной олень. 
   Умчит меня туда лесной олень. 
   Умчит меня туда лесной олень.

----------


## mishau_

Кто это поёт? Интересно, что когда я был маленький и несмышленый я воспринимал это у строку так:  
Умчи меня, олень,
В свою страну - Олению. 
И все думал что ж это за страна такая.

----------


## Lampada

> Кто это поёт? ...

 Елена Камбурова  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/product ... 4&genreid=

----------


## Lampada

Песня Водяного  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08 
Я - Водяной, я - Водяной!
Поговорил бы кто со мной,
А то мои подружки -
Пиявки да лягушки, - фу, какая гадость! 
Эх, жизнь моя - жестянка!!!
А ну её в болото!
Живу я как поганка,
А мне летать,
А мне летать,
А мне летать охота! 
Я - Водяной, я - Водяной,
Никто не водится со мной,
Внутри меня - водица,
Ну что со мной водиться?
Противно! 
Эх, жизнь моя - жестянка!!!
А ну её в болото!
Живу я как поганка,
А мне летать,
А мне летать,
А мне летать охота!

----------


## Lampada

*"Это даже хорошо, что пока нам плохо..."*  
Песенка из кинофильма "Айболит-66"  http://nostalgie.504.com1.ru:8058/WWW/d ... orosho.mp3
(Грузится очень долго, они настоятельно рекомендуют пользоваться менеджерами докачки.) 
музыка Б. Чайковского
слова В. Коростылева 
Если б в Африку спешить
Не было б причины,
Мы не знали бы, что мы
Справимся с пучиной. 
Что не страшен будет нам
Шторма сиплый грохот..
Это даже хорошо, 
Что пока нам плохо 
Это даже хорошо,
Это даже хорошо, 
Что пока нам плохо  
Если б дети Лимпопо
Жили не болея,
Мы не знали бы, что есть,
В мире Бармалеи 
Что повсюду нам от них
Надо ждать подвоха
Это даже хорошо, 
Что пока нам плохо 
Это даже хорошо,
Это даже хорошо, 
Что пока нам плохо! 
А когда бы Бармалей
Козни нам не строил
Мы не знали бы, что мы
Видимо герои! 
Что не станем мы в беде
Ахать или охать...
Это очень хорошо
Что пока нам плохо
Это очень хорошо,
Это очень хорошо,
Что нам очень плохо!

----------


## Lampada

Винни-Пух  
Часть 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY4A-RuuXlE 
Часть 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyNaIFkucBc

----------


## Lampada

Винни-Пух идёт в гости 
Часть 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8riO-p17SY8 
Часть 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hw6Tmwd2kE

----------


## Lampada

Винни-Пух и день забот 
Часть 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoG3KsjO55k 
Часть 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wfPICiIHW4

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjxSiiKdph8  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8EDLNAUpEk  *Пропала собака*
Автор слов - Ламм А., композитор - Шаинский В.  
Висит на заборе, колышется ветром,
Колышется ветром бумажный листок.
Пропала собака, пропала собака,
Пропала собака по кличке Дружок.
Пропала собака, пропала собака,
Пропала собака по кличке Дружок
Щенок белоснежный, лишь рыжие пятна,
Лишь рыжие пятна и кисточкой хвост.
Он очень занятный, он очень занятный
Совсем еще глупый доверчивый пёс.
Он очень занятный, он очень занятный,
Совсем еще глупый доверчивый пёс
А дождь-забияка листочек закапал,
И буквы и строчки заплакали вдруг:
Найдите собаку, найдите собаку!
Вернись поскорее, мой маленький друг!
Найдите собаку, найдите собаку!
Вернись поскорее, мой маленький друг!
Найдите собаку, найдите собаку!
Вернись поскорее, мой маленький друг!

----------


## BappaBa

Недавно услышал "Крейсер "Аврора", и чуть не прослезился =)
А где бы найти "Орленка" из Пионерской зорьки?
"Не хочется думать о смерти, поверь мне, в 16 мальчишеских лет"
Спасибо!

----------


## Lampada

Кит и Кот 
Борис Заходер  
В этой сказке нет порядка:
Что ни слово - то загадка!
Вот что сказка говорит:
Жили-были КОТ и КИТ.
КОТ - огромный, просто страшный!
КИТ был маленький, домашний.
КИТ мяукал.
КОТ пыхтел.
КИТ купаться не хотел,
Как огня воды боялся.
КОТ всегда над ним смеялся!
Время так проводит КИТ:
Ночью бродит, днём храпит.
КОТ плывёт по океану.
КИТ из блюдца есть сметану.
Ловит КИТ мышей на суше.
КОТ на море бьёт баклуши!
КИТ царапался, кусался,
Если ж был неравен спор -
От врагов своих спасался,
Залезая на забор.
Добрый КОТ ни с кем не дрался,
От врагов уплыть старался:
Плавниками бьёт волну
И уходит в глубину...
КИТ любил залезть повыше.
Ночью песни пел на крыше.
Позовешь его:
- Кис, кис! -
Он охотно спрыгнет вниз.
Так бы всё и продолжалось
Без конца, само собой,
Но развязка приближалась:
В море вышел китобой.
Зорко смотрит капитан.
Видит - в море бьёт фонтан.
Он команду подает:
- КИТ по курсу! Полный ход!
Китобой подходит к пушке...
Пушки - это не игрушки!
Я скажу начистоту:
Не завидую Киту!
- Мама! -
Крикнул китобой,
Отскочив от пушки, -
Что же это?..
Хвост трубой...
Ушки на макушке...
Стоп, машина!
Брысь, урод!
Эй, полундра:
В море - КОТ!
- Успокойся!
Что с тобой?
- Я, - кричит, - не котобой!
Доложите капитану  -
Я стрелять в кота не стану!
Наказать я сам готов
Тех, кто мучает котов!
"Всем-всем-всем! -
Дрожа, как лист,
Телеграмму шлёт радист. -
Всем-всем-всем!
На нас идёт
Чудо-Юдо Рыба-КОТ!
Тут какая-то загадка!
В этой сказке нет порядка!
КОТ обязан жить на суше!
SOS! (Спасите наши души!)"
И в ответ на китобазу
Вертолёт садится сразу.
В нём ответственные лица
Прилетели из столицы:
Доктора, профессора,
Медицинская сестра,
Академик по китам,
Академик по котам,
С ними семьдесят студентов,
Тридцать пять корреспондентов,
Два редактора с корректором,
Кинохроника с прожектором,
Юные натуралисты
И другие специалисты.
Все на палубу спустились,
Еле-еле разместились.
Разбирались целый год -
Кто тут КИТ, и где тут КОТ.
Обсуждали, не спешили.
И в конце концов решили:
"В этой сказке нет порядка.
В ней ошибка, опечатка:
Кто-то, против всяких правил,
В сказке буквы переставил,
Переправил "КИТ" на "КОТ",
"КОТ" на "КИТ", наоборот!"
Ну, и навели порядок:
В сказке больше нет загадок.
В океан уходит КИТ.
КОТ на кухне мирно спит...
Всё как надо, всё прилично.
Сказка стала - на "отлично"!
Всем понятна и ясна.
Жаль, что кончилась она!..

----------


## Lampada

> _Недавно услышал "Крейсер "Аврора", и чуть не прослезился =)
> А где бы найти "Орленка" из Пионерской зорьки?
> "Не хочется думать о смерти, поверь мне, в 16 мальчишеских лет"
> Спасибо_!

 Извини, ВарраВа, не видела твоего поста.  Орлёнок 
слова Я. Шведова, музыка В. Белого  
Орлёнок, Орлёнок, взлети выше солнца 
И степи с высот огляди! 
Навеки умолкли весёлые хлопцы, 
В живых я остался один.  
Орлёнок, Орлёнок, блесни опереньем, 
Собою затми белый свет. 
Не хочется думать о смерти, поверь мне, 
В шестнадцать мальчишеских лет.  
Орлёнок, Орлёнок, гремучей гранатой 
От сопки врага отмело. 
Меня называли орлёнком в отряде, 
Враги называли орлом.  
Орлёнок, Орлёнок, мой верный товарищ, 
Ты видишь, что я уцелел. 
Лети на станицу, родимой расскажешь, 
Как сына вели на расстрел.  
Орлёнок, Орлёнок, товарищ крылатый, 
Ковыльные степи в огне. 
На помощь спешат комсомольцы – орлята, 
И жизнь возвратится ко мне.  
Орлёнок, Орлёнок, идут эшелоны, 
Победа борьбой решена, 
У власти орлиной орлят миллионы, 
И нами гордится страна.

----------


## Lampada

Там, вдали за рекой 
Там, вдали за рекой,
Засверкали огни,
В небе ясном заря догорала;
Сотня юных бойцов
Из будёновских войск
На разведку в поля поскакала. 
Они ехали долго
В ночной тишине
По широкой украинской степи.
Вдруг вдали у реки
Засверкали штыки:
Это белогвардейские цепи. 
И без страха отряд
Поскакал на врага,
Завязалась кровавая битва.
И боец молодой
Вдруг поник головой -
Комсомольское сердце пробито. 
Он упал возле ног
Вороного коня
И закрыл свои карие очи.
- Ты, конёк вороной,
Передай, дорогой,
Что я честно погиб за рабочих... 
Там, вдали за рекой,
Уж погасли огни,
В небе ясном заря разгоралась.
Сотня юных бойцов
В стан будёновских войск
Из разведки назад возвращалась.

----------


## BappaBa

Спасибо, Lampada!!!
Обожаю казачьи песни, что царского, что советского времени )))

----------


## Lampada

Кошка, гулявшая сама по себе  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Джозеф Редьярд Киплинг 
Кошка, гулявшая сама по себе 
Слушай, мой милый мальчик, слушай, внимай, разумей, потому что это случилось, потому что это произошло, потому что это было еще в ту далекую пору, когда Ручные Животные были Животными Дикими. 
Собака была дикая, и Лошадь была дикая, и Корова была дикая, и Овца была дикая, и Свинья была дикая - и все они были дикие-предикие и дико блуждали по Мокрым и Диким Лесам. 
Но самая дикая была Дикая Кошка - она бродила, где вздумается, и гуляла сама по себе. 
Человек, конечно, был тоже дикий, страшно дикий, ужасно дикий. И никогда бы ему не сделаться ручным, если бы не Женщина. Это она объявила ему при первой же встрече, что ей не нравится его дикая жизнь. Она живо сыскала ему для жилья уютную, сухую Пещеру, потому что спать в Пещере было куда лучше, чем валяться под открытым небом, на куче сырой листвы. Она посыпала пол чистым песочком и развела в глубине Пещеры отличный костер. 
Потом она повесила у входа в Пещеру шкуру Дикой Лошади хвостом вниз и сказала Мужчине: 
- Вытирай, милый, ноги, перед тем как войти: ведь теперь у нас хозяйство. 
В этот вечер, мой милый мальчик, они ужинали дикой овцой, зажаренной на раскаленных каменьях, приправленной диким чесноком и диким перцем. Потом они съели дикую утку, начиненную диким рисом, дикими яблоками и дикой гвоздикой;  потом хрящики диких быков; потом дикие вишни и дикие гранаты. Потом Мужчина, очень счастливый, пошел и заснул у огня, а Женщина села колдовать: она распустила волосы, взяла плечевую баранью кость, очень плоскую и очень гладкую, и стала пристально всматриваться в проходящие по кости разводы. Потом она подбросила поленьев в огонь и затянула песню. Это было Первое в мире Колдовство, Первая Волшебная Песня.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 
(Продолжение) 
И собрались в Мокром и Диком Лесу все Дикие Звери; сбились в одно стадо и, глядя на свет огня, не знали, что это такое.
Но вот топнул дикой ногой Дикий Конь и дико сказал:
- О Друзья мои! О мои Недруги! Чует сердце мое: не к добру засветили
Мужчина и Женщина в большой Пещере большой огонь. Нет, это не к добру!
Дикий Пес задрал дикий нос, понюхал, как пахнет баранье жаркое, и дико сказал:
- Пойду погляжу, а потом расскажу. Мне кажется, что там не так уж плохо.  Кошка, пойдем со мною!
- Ну нет, - отвечала Кошка. - Я, Кошка, хожу, где вздумается, и гуляю сама по себе.
- Ну, тогда я тебе не товарищ, - сказал Дикий Пес и побежал к Пещере во весь дух. Но не пробежал он и десяти шагов, а Кошка уже подумала: "Я, Кошка, хожу, где вздумается, и гуляю сама по себе. Почему бы мне не пойти туда и не посмотреть, как и что? Ведь я пойду по собственной воле". И она тихохонько побежала за Псом, ступая мягко-премягко, и забралась в такое местечко, откуда
ей было слышно решительно все.
Когда Дикий Пес подошел к Пещере, он диким носом приподнял лошадиную шкуру и стал упиваться прекрасным запахом бараньего жаркого, а Женщина, колдовавшая костью, услышала шорох и сказала, смеясь:
- Вот, уже пришел первый.  Ты, из Дикого Леса Дикая Тварь, чего тебе
надобно здесь?
И отвечал Дикий Пес:
- Скажи мне, о Враг мой, Жена Врага моего, что это пахнет так нежно среди этих Диких Лесов?
И нагнулась Женщина, и подняла с пола кость, и бросила Дикому Псу, и сказала:
- Ты, из Дикого Леса Дикая Тварь, отведай, погрызи эту кость.
Взял Дикий Пес эту кость в свои дикие зубы, и она оказалась вкуснее всего, что он грыз до той поры, и он обратился к Женщине с такими словами:
- Послушай, о Враг мой, Жена моего Врага, брось мне скорее другую такую же кость. И отвечала ему Женщина:
- Ты, из Дикого Леса Дикая Тварь, пойди помоги моему Мужчине ходить за добычей, стеречь эту Пещеру по ночам, и я дам тебе столько костей, сколько тебе будет нужно.
- Ах, - сказала Кошка, слушая их разговор, - это очень умная Женщина, хотя, конечно, не умнее меня.
Дикий Пес забрался в Пещеру, положил голову Женщине на колени и сказал:
- О, мой Друг, Жена моего Друга, хорошо. Я готов помогать твоему Мужчине охотиться, я буду стеречь по ночам вашу Пещеру.
- Ах, - сказала Кошка, слушая их разговор, - что за глупец этот Пес!
И она пошла прочь, пробираясь по Дикому Лесу и дико помахивая своим диким хвостом. Но обо всем, что видела, никому не сказала ни слова.
Проснувшись, Мужчина спросил:
- Что здесь делает Дикий Пес?
И ответила Женщина:
- Его имя уже не Дикий Пес, а Первый Друг, и он будет нам другом во веки веков. Как пойдешь на охоту, возьми и его с собой.
На следующий вечер Женщина нарезала на заливных лугах большую охапку травы и разложила ее сушиться у огня, и когда пошел от травы такой запах, как от свежескошенного сена, она села у входа в Пещеру, сделала из лошадиной кожи уздечку и, уставившись на плечевую баранью кость - на широкую, большую
лопатку, - снова принялась колдовать и запела волшебную песню.
То было Второе Колдовство и Вторая Волшебная Песня.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 
(Продолжение)

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSPtJ5us9is  *Танго* (признание Васечкина #2) 
муз. Т. Островской
 сл. В. Аленикова  *Васечкин:*
 Пойми меня, пойми,
                Ведь я не хулиган.
                Я понял в эти дни:
                Мучителен обман. * Анка:*  
  Я что-то не пойму,
                О чём ты говоришь.
Слова здесь ни к чему,
                Слова здесь ни к чему,
                 Меня не убедишь. *Васечкин:* 
Поверь, я запутался жутко,
                Как дальше теперь мне жить?
                Ведь это была только шутка.
                Ведь это была только шутка. *Анка:* 
   Не смей с коллективом шутить! *Васечкин:*
 Поверь, я сердцем чист.
                Враньем по горло сыт.
                В душе я активист
                И даже следопыт. *Анка:* 
   Не верю ничему,
                Меня не проведёшь.
                В отряд тебя приму,
                В отряд тебя приму,
                Но ты - *Даша:* 
 сплошная ложь. *Васечкин:*
 Поверьте, запутался жутко,
                Как дальше теперь мне жить?
                Ведь это была только шутка.
                Ведь это была только шутка. *Анка:* 
 Не смей с коллективом шутить! *Васечкин:* 
Я в жизни не разбил
                Ни одного стекла. *Анка:* 
   Вот это сочинил - *Даша:* 
 Я так бы не смогла. *Васечкин:* 
Родителей люблю,
                И всех учителей. *Анка:* 
  Я лжи не потерплю,
                Я лжи не потерплю. *Даша:* 
 Такого пожалей! *Васечкин:*
 Поверьте, запутался жутко,
                Как дальше теперь мне жить?
                Ведь это была только шутка. *Даша:* 
 Ах, это была только шутка? * Анка:* 
Не смей с коллективом шутить!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VlqxMM-weg  *Надо дедушке помочь   *  
муз. Т. Островской
сл. В. Аленикова  *Васечкин:* 
Если хочешь, чтобы слава
                О тебе жила в веках,
                Значит, не имеешь права
                Застревать на пустяках. 
                Поспешим отсюда прочь!
                Поспешим отсюда прочь! *Петров:* 
   Надо дедушке помочь.  *Васечкин:*
 Где тут подвиг? Тут работа!
                Этим глыбам нет числа.
                Может, там, за поворотом,
                Ждут великие дела! 
                Вдруг не будет больше шансов
                В деле проявить талант.
                Так за мной, мой Санчо Панса,
                Так вперед мой Россинант! 
                Поспешим отсюда прочь!
                Поспешим отсюда прочь! *Петров:* 
 Надо дедушке помочь.  *Васечкин:* 
Где тут подвиг? Тут работа!
                Этим глыбам нет числа.
                Может, там, за поворотом,
                Ждут великие дела!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBLtVhKzzA0  *О рыцарях*   
муз. Т. Островской
сл. В. Аленикова 
 Говоpят, что нам не повезло
  В том, что вpемя pыцаpей пpошло,
   Что исчезли смелость и отвага.
Безнаказано вокpуг гуляет зло,
Застоялись кони под седлом,
Ржавчиной покpылись меч и шпага. 
Пpипев: 
 Hесите мне доспехи-и, седлайте мне коня
   И даже не желайте мне удачи
   Все это ни к чему, поскольку у меня
   Hе мо/жет пpосто, пpосто, пpосто в жизни быть ина/че. 
Пусть пpоходит вpемя - не беда
Остаются pыцаpи всегда
И всегда готовы ногу в стpемя.
Их не замечают иногда,
Но хотя пpоносятся года,
Рыцаpи нужны в любое вpемя. 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwpCvc-LjKo  *Что случилось?  *   
муз. Т. Островской
сл. В. Аленикова  *Маша:* 
Что же делать, скажите на милость?
                Это я во всём виновата. *Антон:*  
Объясни наконец, что случилось? *Бобкина:* 
Просто ужас,  *Добкина:*  
  Сбежали ребята! *Маша:*  
 Это всё из-за меня,
               Я над ними издевалась,
               Что ещё им оставалось -
               Убежать, как от огня,
               Не дождавшись света дня. *Даша:* 
Боже мой, какая жалость! *Маша:* 
Это всё из-за меня! *Инна Андреевна:*
 Удалось им загадочно скрыться.
               Это я во всём виновата!
               Он и вправду решил, что он рыцарь! *Персонал лагеря:* 
Что случилось? *Инна Андреевна:* 
Сбежали ребята!
               Это всё из-за меня,
               Это я не доглядела,
               Не сумела, не успела,
               Не смогла средь бела дня
               Разглядеть серьезность дела!
               Это всё из-за меня! *Инна Андреевна:* 
Я должна вернуть их обратно *Маша:*  
Это я во всём виновата! *Инна Андреевна:* 
Это просто невероятно! *Гусь:* 
Далеко не ушли вероятно! *Маша:* 
Это всё из-за меня! *Гусь:* 
Я побег проспал к несчастью,
                В поисках приму участье,
                Это всё из-за меня *Инна Андреевна:* 
Это всё из-за меня *Инна Андреевна, Маша и Гусь:* 
Это всё-ё из-за меня! *Все:* 
 Поскорее возвращайтесь! *Гусь:* 
 Эх, пол-царства за коня!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07  http://www.web-lib.info/andru/detstvo/d ... 01au11.mp3 
Группа *Последний Шанс*   *Пони* 
М. Яснов 
Много, много, много
Кошек - 
Кошки, кошки, кошки.  
Много, много, много мошек - 
Мошки, мошки, мошки.  
Бык улёгся у реки. 
Два быка - уже быки.  
Но неясно мне про пони - 
Ту, в упряжке и в попоне.  
Вот шагает недотрога, 
В свой возок запряжена...  
Пони - это значит много. 
А она - совсем одна!  
Может, скажет пони-мать, 
Как всё это понимать?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 
Группа Последний Шанс  *История с сундуком* 
Идёт  по дорожке
 серьёзный  Индюк, 
везёт  на тележке
 железный  сундук. 
Навстречу Корова бежит
 налегке: 
- Скажите, - кричит,
- Что лежит в сундуке? 
- Простите, я с вами почти не знаком.
 Пустите,  не то зацеплю сундуком. 
Но грозно Корова идёт к сундуку
 и очень сурово ревёт Индюку: 
- Ну, нет!
Не уйду я отсюда, пока
 не скажете, что там,
 внутри сундука... 
* 
Стоит  до сих пор
 на дорожке  Индюк. 
Лежит  до сих пор
 на тележке  сундук. 
И эта Корова  не сдвинулась с места. 
И что в сундуке, 
 до сих пор неизвестно.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03 
Группа Последний Шанс 
Про бычка
				Стихи В. Левина 
Когда я на речку мальчишкой ходил, неся котелок и сачок,
Мне часто встречался у чистой воды весёлый и глупый бычёк.
"Здорово, бычёк", - говорил я ему.
И он отвечал мне: "Му-у-у-у-у..." 
Теперь я с портфелем хожу и в очках, и в городе жить мне пришлось,
Но всё вспоминаю бычка-дурочка и мокрый приветливый нос.
Всё думаю: "Как там ему одному?
Кому говорит он "Му-у-у"? 
Послушайте, если пройдёте к реке, и встретитесь с глупым бычком,
Он мордой потянется к вашей руке и станет махать вам хвостом.
Привет от меня передайте ему
И он вам ответит: "Му-у-у-у-у-у-у-у!"

----------


## Lampada

http://www.web-lib.info/andru/detstvo/d ... 03cd15.mp3

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/ftp-mp3.cgi?id=46.21 
Овсей Дриз - Деловая 
Я переделал много дел, едва с кровати встать успел.
Надел я тапочки сначала, затем заправил одеяло. 
Потом зарядку сделал четко,  потом почистил зубы щеткой
Потом я поиграл с котом, с сестрой поссорился потом. 
Потом решили мы подраться, и вот устал, но говорят:
Что надо сбыстро одеваться и отправляться в детский сад. 
Я переделал много дел, едва с кровати встать успел.

----------


## Leof

*Сайт про слонов*, страничка, где много стихов про слонов. 
Замечательная песенка из мультфильма "Алиса в стране чудес". 
Возможно, уже напостена раньше. А МР3 у меня нету. 
Вадим Левин   *ГРУСТНАЯ ПЕСЕНКА О ВЕСЕЛОМ СЛОНЕНКЕ*  
Кого только нет у меня в лесу:
И заяц, и лось, и барсук!
И старый глухарь, услыхавши лису,
Взлетает на толстый сук. 
И ёж по дорожке бежит, семеня,
К хорошим друзьям на обед.
Но нету слоненка в лесу у меня.
Слоненка веселого нет. 
Мне ёж вышивает рубашку крестом
И песни мурлычет баском.
Лисица мой дом подметает хвостом.
Пчела угощает медком. 
Синица летит надо мною, звеня,
И суслик, мой друг и сосед.
Но нету слонёнка в лесу у меня.
Слонёнка весёлого нет.

----------


## Lampada

> Вадим Левин   *ГРУСТНАЯ ПЕСЕНКА О ВЕСЕЛОМ СЛОНЕНКЕ*

 http://youtube.com/watch?v=CyUkoboYX9A

----------


## Leof

Да!  ::   
Исполняет Николай Караченцев.

----------


## Zaya

> Замечательная песенка из мультфильма "Алиса в стране чудес".

 И разговор, ей предшествующий, по-моему, тоже замечательный.) 
У меня есть такой вариант:  Слонёнок
(Песня из мультфильма "Алиса в зазеркалье") 
Кого только нет у меня лесу
И заяц, и лось, и барсук
И старый глухарь, увидавший лису
Взлетает на толстый сук
И ёж по тропинке бежит семеня
К хорошим друзьям на обед
Но нету слонёнка в лесу у меня
Слонёнка весёлого нет
        ВЕСЁЛОГО НЕТ! 
Мне ёж вышивает рубаху крестом
И песни мурлычет барсук
Лисица мой двор посыпает песком
А в доме метёт хвостом
Синица летит надо мною звеня
И суслик мой друг и сосед
Но нету слонёнка в лесу у меня
Слонёнка весёлого нет
        ВЕСЁЛОГО НЕТ! 
Мне выдолбит дятел дупло и кабан
Мне жёлудь огромный несёт
Мне рыбку поймает в пруду пеликан
И выроет норку крот
Спрошу у зверей я: "Кого мне ещё?"
Лишь филин угукнет в ответ
Ведь нету слонёнка в лесу у меня
Слонёнка весёлого нет
        ВЕСЁЛОГО НЕТ! 
        3-й куплет придуман в ноябре 2000  
Странно, что такой разнобой. Впрочем, *Leof* написал почти то же самое, что поёт Каранченцев. 
Я только в одном из исправлений не уверена, "услыхавши" там или "услыхавший". 
Итак, *вариант номер три*. Чтоб вы не мучились, ища отличия, я их всё-таки выделю.   ::   
Кого только нет у меня в лесу: 
И заяц, и лось, и барсук! 
И старый глухарь, услыхавший лису, 
Взлетает на толстый сук.  
И ёж по дорожке спешит, семеня,
К хорошим друзьям на обед. 
Но нету слонёнка в лесу у меня, 
Слонёнка веселого нет. 
Весёлого нет... 
Мне ёж вышивает рубаху крестом 
И песни мурлычет баском.  Лисица мой двор посыпает песком,
А в доме метёт хвостом. 
Синица летит надо мною, звеня, 
И суслик – мой друг и сосед. 
Но нету слонёнка в лесу у меня, 
Слонёнка весёлого нет.
Весёлого нет...

----------


## Leof

Ой, правда, наверное, это правда.
Спасибо за исправленную версию.

----------


## Leof

"Принцесса и Людоед" 
из цикла "Весёлая карусель" 
Музыку сочинил и песню спел композитор Александр Градский.

----------


## Lampada

Генрих Сапгир 
ЛЮДОЕД И ПРИНЦЕССА,
ИЛИ ВСЁ НАОБОРОТ 
Вот как это было: 
Принцесса была
Прекрасная,
Погода была
Ужасная.
Днём
Во втором часу
Заблудилась принцесса
В лесу.
Смотрит: полянка
Прекрасная,
На полянке землянка
Ужасная.
А в землянке — людоед:
— Заходика
На обед! —
Он хватает нож,
Дело ясное.
Вдруг увидел, какая…
Прекрасная!
Людоеду сразу стало
Худо.
— Уходи, — говорит, —
Отсюда.
3
Аппетит, — говорит, —
Ужасный.
Слишком вид, — говорит, —
Прекрасный.
И пошла потихоньку
Принцесса,
Прямо к замку вышла
Из леса.
Вот какая легенда
Ужасная!
Вот какая принцесса
Прекрасная!
А может быть,
было всё наоборот
Погода была
Прекрасная,
Принцесса была
Ужасная.
Днём
Во втором часу
Заблудилась принцесса
В лесу.
Смотрит: полянка
Ужасная,
На полянке землянка
Прекрасная.
А в землянке — людоед:
— Заходика
На обед! —
Он хватает нож,
Дело ясное.
Вдруг увидел, какая…
Ужасная!
Людоеду сразу стало
4
Худо.
— Уходи, — говорит, —
Отсюда.
Аппетит, — говорит, —
Прекрасный.
Слишком вид, — говорит, —
Ужасный.
И пошла потихоньку
Принцесса,
Прямо к замку
Вышла из леса.
Вот какая легенда
Прекрасная!
Вот какая принцесса
Ужасная!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05 
Умка и Броневичок    *Стеклянная рыбка*  
Я иду расслабленной походкой,
Чувствую себя ужасно кроткой,
Чувствую себя ужасно хрупкой,
Чувствую себя стеклянной трубкой. 
Я иду качаюся от ветра,
Все меня обходят за три метра - 
Бедные усталые уродцы,
Видимо, боятся уколоться. 
М-м, расслабленной походкой,
М-м, качаюся от ветра. 
Я иду по тоненькой дорожке, 
У меня еcть маленькие рожки,
У меня в ботиночках копытца,
Пусть меня милиция боится. 
Я иду с блуждающей улыбкой, 
Чувствую себя стеклянной рыбкой,
Чувствую себя стеклянной птичкой,
Чувствую себя зажжённой спичкой. 
М-м, по тоненькой дорожке,
М-м, качаюся от ветра.

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-kf.narod.ru/pda.mp3 
Песенка доктора Айболита *Это даже хорошо*  
муз. Б.Чайковского
сл. В.Коростылева
Из к/ф "Айболит 66 
Поёт Олег Ефремов 
Если б в Африку спешить
Не было б причины,
Мы не знали бы, что мы
Справимся с пучиной. 
Что не страшен будет нам
Шторма свист и грохот..
Это даже хорошо, 
Что пока нам плохо 
Это даже хорошо,
Это даже хорошо, 
Что пока нам плохо  
Если б дети Лимпопо
Жили не болея,
Мы не знали бы, что есть,
В мире Бармалеи 
Что повсюду нам от них
Надо ждать подвоха
Это даже хорошо, 
Что пока нам плохо 
Это даже хорошо,
Это даже хорошо, 
Что пока нам плохо! 
А когда бы Бармалей
Козни нам не строил
Мы не знали бы, что мы
Видимо герои! 
Что не станем мы в беде
Ахать или охать...
Это очень хорошо
Что пока нам плохо
Это очень хорошо,
Это очень хорошо,
Что нам очень плохо!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10   *Всё сбывается на свете, если очень захотеть* 
Всё сбывается на свете
Ля, ля, ля, ля, ля, ля, ля, ля.
Ля, ля, ля, ля, ля, ля, ля, ля.
Ля, ля, ля, ля, ля, ля, ля, ля.
Ля, ля, ля, ля, ля, ля, ля.
Туча хмурая растает,
Солнце выглянет опять.
Кто-то вредный добрым станет,
Если очень пожелать.
Можно песенку о лете
Со Снегурочкой пропеть.
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Если очень захотеть.
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Если очень захотеть.
Хоть разочек бы увидеть
Самый краешек мечты!
К ней найти мвою дорогу
Непременно сможешь ты.
К синим звездам любят дети
В разноцветных снах лететь...
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Если очень захотеть.
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Если очень захотеть.
Как воздушный легкий шарик
Грусть умчится в облака.
То, что нам не разрешают,
Разрешат наверняка.
Можешь сто друзей ты встретить,
Сто мультфильмов посмотреть...
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Если очень захотеть.
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Если очень захотеть.
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Всё сбывается на свете,
Если очень захотеть.
Всё!

----------


## Leof

Дразнилки!
The teases! 
Т*и*ли-т*и*ли-т*е*сто
Жен*и*х и нев*е*ста!
About a boy and a girl who are suspected to be in love (even if they are not) Something like_ tili-tili-tide-here go a husband and bride!_ 
У Ив*а*на [or any name in genetive case] на нос*у* *Е*ли ч*е*рти колбас*у*! 
Just a tease. Like _On the Mr. Jones' nose the devil ate the sausage!_ 
A more rude one:
Иван Иваныч [the name and surname] - дурал*е*й
ск*у*шал б*а*ночку сопл*е*й! _Silly John Pott ate a jar of snot!_  
About red-haired person:
Р*ы*жий-р*ы*жий, коноп*а*тый, *У*бил д*е*душку лоп*а*той!
The first letter of the second line must be stressed only for rythm, otherwise it is wrong stressed.
Somewhere must be a cartoon about this red-red-haired:
Red-red, freckled - killed his grandpa by the spade! 
Кт*о* так обзыв*а*ется, 
Тот с*а*м так назыв*а*ется!
When someone is offending you you say:
Who said this are the same they said! 
П*е*рвое сл*о*во съ*е*ла кор*о*ва!
Втор*о*е слов*е*чко съ*е*ла ов*е*чка!
First is when you need to say that the words which were just said do not count at all. But your friend can answer by the second phrase, which means the same about your words.
The cow has eaten the first word!
The sheep ate the last one! 
Пл*а*кса-в*а*кса-гутал*и*н
На нос*у* гор*я*чий бл*и*н!
Something like that, though I surelly fantasized a little bit:
Sissy-peessy lose
with the pancake on his nose 
Ж*а*дина-гов*я*дина тур*е*цкий бараб*а*н
Кт*о* на нём игр*а*ет - В*а*нька тарак*а*н!
About a greedy person - 
Greedy-beef and Turkish drum
Who plays on it& - It's John-the-cockroach! 
Кто ск*а*жет сл*о*во - тот д*о*хлая кор*о*ва!
A nice one: Who will say a word is a dead cow! 
A little of childish fantazy and we have that one:
Ш*ё*л по кр*ы*ше вороб*е*й
Н*ё*с он б*а*ночку сопл*е*й
Кто хоть сл*о*во п*и*кнет
Т*о*т её и в*ы*пьет! 
The sparrow went along the roof
carrying  a jar of snot!
If anyone will make a sound
he will drink it! 
Чик-тр*а*к я в д*о*мике!
I love it, seems to be international:
Lock-lock, I'm in the house! 
Something I remember from my childhood, the things you just screamed without a reason, which makes everyone laughing aloud. Don't repeat if you are not four-five years old: 
Обезьяна Чичичи продавала кирпичи
За верёвку дёрнула и случайно пёрнула!
The Chi-chi-chi monkey sold the bricks
Then it has pulled a rope and suddenly farted!

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=kF_QLrgwTVk   *Я леплю из пластилина...*
муз. С.Никитин 
Я леплю из пластилина -
Пластилин нежней, чем глина -
Я леплю из пластилина
Кукол, клоунов, собак.
Если кукла выйдет плохо,
Назову её Дурёха,
Если клоун выйдет плохо,
Назову его Дурак. 
Подошли ко мне два брата,
Подошли и говорят:
Разве кукла виновата,
Разве клоун виноват?
Ты их лепишь грубовато,
Ты их любишь маловато,
Ты сама и виновата,
А никто не виноват,
А никто не виноват. 
Я леплю из пластилина,
А сама вздыхаю тяжко.
Я леплю из пластилина,
Приговариваю так:
Если кукла выйдет плохо,
Назову её Бедняжка,
Если клоун выйдет плохо,
Назову его Бедняк.
Если клоун выйдет плохо,
Назову его Бедняк.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-j1LVRN7M8I   *Сундук* 
Слова - *Юрий Коваль*.  
Висел замок, 
Никто не мог 
Открыть замок ключом. 
На сундуке 
Висел замок 
Железным калачом. 
А в сундуке 
С ключом в руке 
Иван Петров сидел, 
И много лет 
На белый свет 
Он в дыкочку глядел.  
То в щелочку, 
То в дырочку 
На белый свет глядел.  
Но вот подходит 
К сундуку 
Огромнейший медведь. 
Иван кричит ему: 
«Ку-ку! 
Попробуй отпереть!» 
Сопел медведь, 
Пыхтел медведь, 
Медведь от пота взмок, 
Но отпереть не смог 
Медведь, 
Не смог медведь 
Замок.  
Медведь сопел, 
Медведь пыхтел 
И в щелочку глядел.  
То в щелочку, 
То в дырочку, 
То в странное отверстьице 
для маленьких жучков.  
Изящным клювом 
Журавель нащупывал секрет. 
Тянулась эта канитель 
Довольно много лет. 
Устал и сдался журавель, 
И, поднимаясь ввысь, 
Услышал голос через щель: 
«Не можешь – не берись!  
Не суйся в нашу дырочку, 
Не суйся в нашу щелочку 
И в странное отверстьице 
для маленьких жучков!»  
Тогда подходит к сундуку 
Сам автор этих строк, 
И, вынув правую руку, 
Он щупает замок. 
И строго в дырку говорит: 
«Скажи, любезный друг, 
Каким путем, 
Причем с ключом, 
Забрался ты в сундук?  
Неужто через дырочку? 
Неужто через щелочку? 
Иль в странное отверстьице 
Ты с ключиком пролез?»  
И тут ужасно в сундуке 
Иван захохотал, 
И приподнялся тут сундук, 
И сам на ноги встал.  
«Друзья, – сказал Иван, - 
Друзья, задача не трудна. 
У сундука есть только верх, 
А вовсе нету дна.  
А дырочка и щелочка 
И странное отверстьице 
Здесь просто ни при чем!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWSxev7eJvs  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hOSG4l79sc  viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5402&p=59027&hilit=%D0%BC%D0%B  0%D0%BD%D1%8F%D1%89%D0%B0%D1%8F#p59027   *Прекрасное далёко* 
Слова Ю. Энтина. 
Музыка Е. Крылатова.  
Слышу голос из прекрасного далека,
  Голос утренний в серебряной росе.
 Слышу голос, и манящая дорога
  Кружит голову, как в детстве карусель. 
   Припев:
                  Прекрасное далеко
                  Не будь ко мне жестоко,
                 Не будь ко мне жестоко,
               Жестоко не будь.
                От чистого истока,
                      В прекрасное далеко,
                  В прекрасное далеко,
                 Я начинаю путь. 
Слышу голос из прекрасного далека,
Он зовет меня в чудесные края.
Слышу голос, голос спрашивает строго:
А сегодня, что для завтра сделал я? 
    Припев. 
Я клянусь, что стану чище и добрее,
И в беде не брошу друга никогда.
Слышу голос, и спешу на зов скорее,
По дороге, на которой нет следа. 
    Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://kkre-47.narod.ru/shmelev/chi.mp3   Поёт Иван Шмелёв  http://www.sovmusic.ru/sam_download.php?fname=s9774    *Песенка про чибиса* 
(М. Иорданский - А. Пришелец)  
У дороги чибис,
У дороги чибис,
Он кричит, волнуется, чудак:
А скажите, чьи вы?
А скажите, чьи вы?
И зачем, зачем
Идёте вы сюда.
А скажите, чьи вы?
А скажите, чьи вы?
И зачем, зачем
Идёте вы сюда. 
Не кричи, крылатый,
Не тревожься зря ты,
Не войдём мы
В твой зелёный сад.
Видишь - мы ребята,
Мы друзья пернатых,
Мы твоих, твоих
Не тронем чибисят.
Видишь - мы ребята,
Мы друзья пернатых,
Мы твоих, твоих
Не тронем чибисят. 
Небо голубое,
Луг шумит травою,
Тут тропу любую выбирай!
Это нам с тобою
Всем нам дорогое,
Это наш родной,
Родной любимый край.
Это нам с тобою
Всем нам дорогое,
Это наш родной,
Родной любимый край. 
И когда цветёт он,
И когда зовёт он,
Мы уходим в дальние пути.
По степным широтам,
Через речки бродом,
Всю страну, страну
Нам хочется пройти.
По степным широтам,
Через речки бродом,
Всю страну, страну
Нам хочется пройти.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1129.03   *Автопортрет*  
Стихи - О. Молотков
Музыка - Г. Гладков 
Мама, сказка, каша, кошка,
Книжка, яркая обложка,
Буратино, Карабас,
 Ранец, школа, первый класс.
 Грязь в тетради, тройка, двойка,
 Папа, крик, головомойка.
Лето, труд, река, солома,
Осень, сбор металлолома.
Пушкин, Дарвин, Кромвель, Ом,
 Гоголь и Наполеон.
Менделеев, Герострат,
Бал прощальный, аттестат. 
Институт, экзамен, нервы,
Конкурс, лекция, курс первый.
Тренировки, семинары,
Песни, танцы, тары-бары.
Прочность знаний, чет-нечет,
Радость, сессия, зачет.
Стройотряд, жара, работа,
Культпоход, газета, фото.
Общежитье, взятка-мизер,
Кинотятр, телевизер.
Карандаш, лопата, лом,
Пятый курс, проект, диплом. 
Лето, море, пароход,
По Кавказу турпоход.
Кульман, шеф, конец квартала,
Цех, участок, план по валу.
ЖСК, гараж, квартира,
Теща, юмор и сатира.
Детский сад, велосипед,
Карты, шахматы, сосед.
Сердце, печень, лишний вес,
Возраст, пенсия, собес.
Юбилей, часы, награда,
Речи, памятник, ограда.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=256.17   *  - Пой, Вася!* 
- Не шумите! - А разве мы шумели?
Ну, Андрюша стучал еле-еле
Молотком по железной трубе
Я тихонько играл на губе 
Восемь пятых размер соблюдая,
Таня хлопала дверью сарая,
Костя камнем водил по стеклу,
Вася бил по кастрюле в углу. 
Кирпичем! Но негромко и редко
"Не шумите!" - сказала соседка
А никто и не думал шуметь
Вася пел, ведь нельзя же не петь!
Пой, Вася!!!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=787.18 http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=256.02   *Птичий рынок* 
Птичий рынок, птичий рынок. Выходным чудесным днём
 Между клеток и корзинок ходим с папою вдвоём
 Видим рыбки продаются - плавники горят огнём
 Мы на рыбок  посмотрели, и решили, что берём. 
Раздавал котят бесплатно симпатичный продавец.
На котят мы посмотрели, и забрали наконец...
И почти перед уходом мы увидели коня.
На него мы посмотрели, и забрали для меня... 
А потом пошли домой, всех зверей забрав с собой.
Вот подходим к нашей двери, вот решили постучать.
Мама в щёлку посмотрела, посмотрела, посмотрела.
Мама в щёлку посмотрела, и решила не пускать.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3h_6ap_z_U   *Песенка друзей*  
Слова: Сергей Михалков  
Мы едем, едем, едем 
В далёкие края, 
Хорошие соседи, 
Счастливые друзья.  
Нам весело живётся, 
Мы песенку поём, 
И в песенке поётся 
О том, как мы живём.  
Красота! Красота! 
Мы везём с собой кота, 
Чижика, собаку, 
Петьку-забияку, 
Обезьяну, попугая — 
Вот компания какая!  
Когда живётся дружно, 
Что может лучше быть! 
И ссориться не нужно, 
И можно всех любить.  
Ты в дальнюю дорогу 
Бери с собой друзей: 
Они тебе помогут, 
И с ними веселей.  
Красота! Красота! 
Мы везём с собой кота, 
Чижика, собаку, 
Петьку-забияку, 
Обезьяну, попугая — 
Вот компания какая!  
Мы ехали, мы пели 
И с песенкой смешной 
Все вместе, как сумели, 
Приехали домой.  
Нам солнышко светило, 
Нас ветер обвевал, 
В пути не скучно было, 
И каждый напевал:  
Красота! Красота! 
Мы везём с собой кота, 
Чижика, собаку, 
Петьку-забияку, 
Обезьяну, попугая — 
Вот компания какая!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y8iHqKkXR4  -  Из телефильма «Тихие троечники».  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0miNIu4vXGk   *Ты, да я, да мы с тобой*  
Музыка В. Иванова
Слова В. Потоцкого 
Ты, да я, да мы с тобой,
Ты, да я, да мы с тобой…
Здорово, когда на свете есть друзья!
Если б жили все в одиночку,
То уже давно на кусочки
Развалилась бы, наверное, Земля. 
Ты, да я, да мы с тобой,
Ты, да я, да мы с тобой…
Землю обойдем, потом махнем на Марс.
Может, у оранжевой речки –
Там уже грустят человечки
Оттого, что слишком долго нету нас. 
Ты, да я, да мы с тобой,
Ты, да я, да мы с тобой…
Нас не разлучит ничто и никогда.
Даже если мы расстаемся,
Дружба все равно остается,
Дружба остается с нами навсегда.  
Из телефильма «Тихие троечники».

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMKQg7OeLdM&NR=1   
Спроси у жизни строгой 
Какой идти дорогой, 
Куда по свету белому 
Отправиться с утра.  
Иди за солнцем следом, 
Хоть этот путь неведом, 
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди 
Дорогою добра. 
Иди за солнцем следом, 
Хоть этот путь неведом, 
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди 
Дорогою добра.  
Забудь свои заботы, 
Падения и взлёты, 
Не хнычь, когда судьба себя 
Ведёт не как сестра.  
Но если с другом худо, 
Не уповай на чудо, 
Спеши к нему, всегда веди 
Дорогою добра.  
Но если с другом худо, 
Не уповай на чудо, 
Спеши к нему, всегда веди 
Дорогою добра.  
Ах, сколько будет разных 
Сомнений и соблазнов, 
Не забывай, что это жизнь, 
Не детская игра.  
Ты прочь гони соблазны, 
Усвой закон негласный, 
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди 
Дорогою добра.  
Ты прочь гони соблазны, 
Усвой закон негласный, 
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди 
Дорогою добра.  
Спроси у жизни строгой 
Какой идти дорогой, 
Куда по свету белому 
Отправиться с утра.  
Ты прочь гони соблазны, 
Усвой закон негласный, 
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди 
Дорогою добра.  
Ты прочь гони соблазны, 
Усвой закон негласный, 
Иди, мой друг, всегда иди 
Дорогою добра.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12   
Из мультфильма "В синем море, в белой пене.."
режиссер А.Саакянц  *В море ветер* 
Ла-ла-ла ла-ла-ла ла-ла-ла-лэ-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-лэ-ла ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-лэй
Ла-ла-ла ла-ла-ла ла-ла-ла-лэ-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-лэ-ла ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-лэй 
В море ветер, в море буря 
В море воют ураганы
В синем море тонут лодки 
И большие корабли, ха-ха-ха
Корабли на дно уходят 
С якорями, с парусами
На морской песок роняя 
Золотые сундуки,
Золотые сундуки 
Корабли лежат разбиты, 
Сундуки стоят раскрыты
Изумруды и рубины осыпаются на дно
Если хочешь быть богатым, 
Если хочешь быть счастливым
Оставайся мальчик с нами - 
Будешь нашим королём,
Будешь нашим королём 
Ла-ла-ла ла-ла-ла ла-ла-ла-лэ-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-лэ-ла ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-лэй
Ла-ла-ла ла-ла-ла ла-ла-ла-лэ-ла-ла-ла
Ла-ла-лэ-ла ла-ла-ла-ла-ла-лэй 
Будешь сеять ветер в море, 
В синем море, в белой пене, 
Пусть, захлебываясь в пене, 
В море тонут корабли 
Пусть на дно они ложатся
С якорями, с парусами
И тогда твоими станут золотые сундуки
Золотые сундуки... 
Корабли лежат разбиты, 
Сундуки стоят раскрыты
Изумруды и рубины осыпаются на дно
Соглашайся быть богатым, 
Соглашайся быть счастливым
Оставайся мальчик с нами - 
Будешь нашим королём,
Будешь нашим королём

----------


## Lampada

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1226032.html http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01   *Скорости не сбрасывай на виражах* 
Музыка Алексея Рыбникова
Слова Игоря Кохановского 
Наши лица ветром
Скорость обжигает
Мчится нам навстречу
Трека полотно
Тот, кто не рискует
Тот не побеждает
Жизнь,или на гонках- 
Это всё равно 
Пр.
Скорости не сбрасывай на виражах
Только так научишься побеждать
Побеждать! 
Трек не любит слабых
Трек не любит робких
Каждый поворот здесь
Драмой может стать
В жизни тоже будет
Много поворотов
Надо их учиться
Преодолевать 
Пр.
Скорости не сбрасывай на виражах
Только так научишься побеждать
Побеждать! 
Очень интересно
Жить на этом свете
Добрыми делами
Радовать людей
Только бы успеть бы
Только бы успеть бы
Только не отстать бы
От бегущих дней 
Пр
Скорости не сбрасывай на виражах
Только так научишься побеждать
Побеждать!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12   *Млечный путь* 
муз. А. Рыбников
сл.  И. Кохановский  
Как будто по ступенькам всё выше и вперёд
Из детства постепенно нас юность уведёт.
 И, стоя на пороге, решать куда шагнуть.
А нас позвал в дорогу далекий Млечный путь. 
  Нас ночь тревожит с нами, 
Волшебными почти
Мы катимся на санках 
По Млечному пути
И боязно, немного, 
И ветер хлещет в грудь
Зовёт, зовёт в дорогу 
Далекий Млечный путь 
Как будто по ступенькам 
Все выше и вперёд
Из детства постепенно 
Нас юность уведёт
....нас юность уведёт...
нас юность уведёт

----------


## LuxDefensor

> Нас ночь тревожит снами, 
> Волшебными почти

 Песня из замечательного фильма "Большое космическое путешествие" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0321492/

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgzaF7JZ9sU   *О молодой лошадке* 
  Пойте вместе с нами,
  Хлопайте в ладоши
  На конюшне старой
  Горевала лошадь.
  У её конюшни
  Маловата площадь,
  Не попрыгаешь и ног
  Не разомнёшь. 
Припев:  Далеко,  далеко
        Ускакала в поле молодая лошадь,
       Так легко, так легко
       Не догонешь, не поймаешь, не вернёшь. 
Не жалейте уши,
  Хлопайте в ладоши
  На свою конюшню
  Не вернулась лошадь.
  Ни седла, ни сбруи
  И не надо больше
  В четырёх стенах томиться
  День и ночь. 
Припев: Далеко, далеко 
        Ускакала в поле молодая лошадь,
       Так легко, так легко
       Не догонешь, не поймаешь, не вернёшь. 
Ничего, что жарко,
  Хлопайте в ладоши,
  Ничего не жалко 
  Для людей хороших.
  Потанцуем вместе
  И тогда, быть может,
  Я тебя пойму
  И ты меня поймёшь. 
Припев: Далеко, далеко 
        Ускакала в поле молодая лошадь,
       Так легко, так легко
       Не догонешь, не поймаешь, не вернёшь.

----------


## Lampada

*Русские народные сказки для самых маленьких*   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_asx.asp?sku=50684  
1. *Курочка ряба*
2. *Теремок*
3. *Колобок*
4. *Репка*
5. *Лисичка-сестричка и волк*
6. *Лиса и собаки*
7. *Зимовье зверей*
8. *Петушок и бобовое зернышко*

----------


## Lampada

*9.  Кот, козел да баран*
10. *Гуси-лебеди*
11. *Сивка-бурка*
12. *Лиса и журавль*
13. *Мужик и медведь*   
14. *Царевна-лягушка*

----------


## Lampada

*YouTube - Поучайте лучше ваших паучат Приключения Буратино Buratino  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot7ao7BEyKk *    *Песня пауков*
(к/ф "Приключения Буратино")   
Детям глупым, непослушным -
Место лишь в чулане душном.
По заслугам получают
Те, кто сорятся, кричат.  Надоело! Поучают, поучают!
Надоело! Поучают, поучают!
Поучаем, поучаем ...
Поучайте лучше ваших паучат! 
Ай, глупы, как пробки, дети,
Их затягивают в сети.
Там и жизнь они кончают -
Им не вырваться назад. 
Надоело! Поучают, поучают!
Надоело! Поучают, поучают!
Поучаем, поучаем ...
Поучайте лучше ваших паучат!

----------


## Lampada

RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -  
Знал одного ребенка я.
                           Гулял он с важной нянею.
                           Она давала тонкое
                           Ребенку
                           Воспитание. 
                           Был вежлив
                           Этот мальчик
                           И, право, очень мил:
                           Отняв у младших
                           Мячик,
                           Он их благодарил,
                           "Спасибо!" - говорил. 
                           Нет, ежели вы
                           Вежливы,
                           То вы благодарите,
                           Но мячика
                           У мальчика
                           Без спросу
                           Не берите!
____________________________   *ЕЖЕЛИ ВЫ ВЕЖЛИВЫ* 
                           Ежели вы
                           Вежливы
                           И к совести
                           Не глухи,
                           Вы место
                           Без протеста
                           Уступите
                           Старухе. 
                           Ежели вы
                           Вежливы
                           В душе, а не для виду,
                           В троллейбус
                           Вы поможете
                           Взобраться
                           Инвалиду. 
                           И ежели вы
                           Вежливы,
                           То, сидя на уроке,
                           Не будете
                           С товарищем
                           Трещать, как две сороки. 
                           И ежели вы
                           Вежливы,
                           Поможете
                           Вы маме
                           И помощь ей предложите
                           Без просьбы -
                           То есть сами. 
                           И ежели вы
                           Вежливы,
                           То в разговоре с тетей,
                           И с дедушкой,
                           И с бабушкой
                           Вы их не перебьете. 
                           И ежели вы
                           Вежливы,
                           То вам, товарищ, надо
                           Всегда без опоздания
                           Ходить на сбор отряда, 
                           Не тратить же
                           Товарищам,
                           Явившимся заранее,
                           Минуты на собрание,
                           Часы на ожидание! 
                           И ежели вы вежливы,
                           То вы в библиотеке
                           Некрасова и Гоголя
                           Возьмете не навеки. 
                           И ежели вы
                           Вежливы,
                           Вы книжечку вернете
                           В опрятном, не измазанном
                           И целом переплете. 
                           И ежели вы
                           Вежливы, -
                           Тому, кто послабее,
                           Вы будете защитником,
                           Пред сильным не робея. 
_________________________________________ RussianDVD.com - Audio Stream -   *УРОК ВЕЖЛИВОСТИ* 
                           Медведя лет пяти-шести
                           Учили, как себя вести: 
                            - В гостях, медведь,
                           Нельзя реветь,
                           Нельзя грубить и чваниться.
                           Знакомым надо кланяться,
                           Снимать пред ними шляпу,
                           Не наступать на лапу,
                           И не ловить зубами блох,
                           И не ходить на четырех. 
                           Не надо чавкать и зевать,
                           А кто зевает всласть,
                           Тот должен лапой прикрывать
                           Разинутую пасть. 
                           Послушен будь, и вежлив будь,
                           И уступай прохожим путь,
                           А старых уважай 
                           И бабушку-медведицу
                           В туман и гололедицу
                           До дома провожай! 
                           Так Мишку лет пяти-шести
                           Учили, как себя вести...
                           Хоть с виду стал он вежливым,
                           Остался он _медвежливым_. 
                           Он кланялся соседям -
                           Лисицам и медведям,
                           Знакомым место уступал,
                           Снимал пред ними шляпу,
                           А незнакомым наступал
                           Всей пяткою на лапу. 
                           Совал куда не надо нос,
                           Топтал траву и мял овес. 
                           Наваливался брюхом
                           На публику в метро
                           И старикам, старухам
                           Грозил сломать ребро. 
                           Медведя лет пяти-шести
                           Учили, как себя вести. 
                           Но, видно, воспитатели
                           Напрасно время тратили! 
________________________________________________

----------


## Lampada

*Песня о звёздах*   Когда вам одиноко и грустно отчего-то, 
Иль что-то охота понять, 
Пойдите и найдите седого звездочета, 
Он рядом рукою подать. 
На все вопросы в мире есть у него ответы - 
Прочёл он три тысячи книг 
И выучил всё небо, измерил все планеты 
И позволит вам взглянуть на них.  
Там на большой высоте, 
Даже сказать страшно где, 
Звёзды висят, как-будто апельсины, 
Но между звёзд, между звёзд, 
Задравши хвост, пышный хвост, 
Ходят кометы, важно как павлины. 
А на луне, на луне, 
Едет медведь на слоне, 
Лунный медведь - голубенькие глазки. 
Не замечая того, 
Что мы глядим на него 
Он сам себе вслух читает сказки, 
Он сам себе вслух читает сказки.  
И вся печаль проходит, когда глядишь на небо - 
В трубу или просто в окно. 
Но, правда, в это время ни дождика, ни снега 
На улице быть не должно. 
Тогда среди несметных сокровищ небосвода 
Найдётся звезда и для тебя, 
Но только надо, чтобы хорошая погода 
Была на планете Земля. 
Там высоко, высоко кто-то пролил молоко,
И получилась млечная дорога, 
А вдоль по ней, вдоль по ней, 
Между жемчужных полей, 
Месяц плывёт, как белая пирога. 
А на луне, на луне, на голубом валуне, 
Лунные люди смотрят, глаз не сводят, 
Как над луной, над луной, 
Каждую ночьшар земной, 
Очень красиво всходит и заходит,
Очень красиво всходит и заходит.  
Ни дождика, ни снега, ни пасмурного ветра 
В полночный безоблачный час. 
Распахивает небо сверкающие недра 
Для зорких и радостных глаз. 
Сокровища Вселенной мерцают, словно дышат, 
Звенит потихоньку зенит, 
А есть такие люди, они прекрасно слышат, 
Как звезда с звёздою говорит: 
- Здравствуй! - Здравствуй! - Сияешь? - Сияю... 
- Который час? - Двенадцатый примерно... 
Там на земле в этот час лучше всего видно нас 
- А как же дети?.. - Дети? Спят наверное....  
Как хорошо, от души, спят по ночам малыши, 
Весело спят - кто в люльке, кто в коляске. 
Пусть им приснится во сне, как на луне, на луне, 
Лунный медвель вслух читает сказки, 
Лунный медвель вслух читает сказки.  
А тем, кому не спится, открою по секрету 
Один удивительный факт: 
Вот я считаю звёзды, а звёздам счёта нету 
И это действительно так!
Смотрите в телескопы и тоже открывайте 
Иные миры и края, 
Но только надо, чтобы хорошая погода 
Была на планете Земля.  
Там высоко, высоко кто-то пролил молоко, 
И получилась млечная дорога, 
А вдоль по ней, вдоль по ней, 
Между жемчужных полей, 
Месяц плывёт, как белая пирога. 
А на луне, на луне, на голубом валуне, 
Лунные люди смотрят, глаз не сводят, 
Как над луной, над луной, 
Шар голубой, шар земной, 
Очень красиво всходит и заходит,
Очень красиво всходит и заходит.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0Lx3NHAs9o    
Джанни Родари
Чем пахнут ремёсла? 
У каждого дела
Запах особый:
В булочной пахнет
Тестом и сдобой. 
Мимо столярной 
Идёшь мастерской, -
Стружкою пахнет
И свежей доской. 
Пахнет маляр
Скипидаром и краской.
Пахнет стекольщик
Оконной замазкой. 
Куртка шофёра
Пахнет бензином.
Блуза рабочего -
Маслом машинным. 
Пахнет кондитер
Орехом мускатным.
Доктор в халате -
Лекарством приятным. 
Рыхлой землёю,
Полем и лугом
Пахнет крестьянин,
Идущий за плугом. 
Рыбой и морем
Пахнет рыбак.
Только безделье
Не пахнет никак. 
Сколько ни душится
Лодырь богатый,
Очень неважно
Он пахнет, ребята!
__________________________ 
Чем пахнут ремесла 
У каждого дела запах особый.
В булочной пахнет сгоревшею сдобой. 
Мясом протухшим пахнет мясник.
Газом угарным пахнет печник. 
Пахнет молочник прокисшей сметаной.
Пахнут шахтеры горелым метаном. 
Пахнет газетчик как дохлая утка,
Как парфюмерный отдел - проститутка. 
Пахнет хирург неудачным наркозом.
Пахнет доярка вечерним навозом. 
Содранной шкурой пахнет скорняк.
Ассенизатор... Знаете как. 
Пахнет кухарка капустою кислой.
Пахнет сестра медицинская клизмой. 
Тещи, как правило, пахнут блинами,
Все на таможне - большими деньгами. 
Пахнет партиец как красные флаги.
Нянечка пахнет подгузником "Хагги". 
Пахнет сапожник густым гуталином,
А от портного несет нафталином. 
Столяр слегка отдает скипидаром,
А постовой на углу - перегаром. 
Пахнет аптечный киоск аспирином,
А популярный певец - кокаином. 
Консул английский пахнет овсянкой,
Школьный учитель разит валерьянкой. 
Пахнет несвежим солдат сапогом.
Пахнет горячим браток утюгом. 
Пахнет ревматик озокеритом.
Пахнет любитель-рыбак динамитом. 
Килькой в томате пахнет турист,
Йодом с зеленкой - спортсмен-альпинист. 
Пахнет священник святою водою.
Пахнут раввины кошерной едою. 
Азбукой Морзе пахнет радист.
А героином - контрабандист. 
Нефтью разлитой пахнет моряк.
Лишь депутаты не пахнут никак.

----------


## Lampada

*У матросов нет вопросов* 
Бескозырка белая,
В полоску воротник...
Пионеры смелые
Спросили напрямик:
С какого, парень, года,
С какого парохода
И на каких морях
Ты побывал, моряк?
С какого, парень, года,
С какого парохода
И на каких морях
Ты побывал, моряк? 
Ленты за плечами
Как флаги за кормой...
Смело отвечает
Парень молодой:
Эх, мы, друзья, со флота,
Недавно из похода,
Одиннадцать недель
Гостили на воде.
Эх, мы, друзья, со флота,
Недавно из похода,
Одиннадцать недель
Гостили на воде. 
У матросов нет вопросов,
У матросов нет проблем,
Никогда матрос не бросит
Бескозырку насовсем.
У матросов нет вопросов,
У матросов нет проблем,
Никогда матрос не бросит
Бескозырку насовсем. 
С водопада падали,
Сидели на мели,
А сколько мы товарищей
Хороших завели!
А сколько песен спели,
А сколько рыбы съели, -
Одних пятнистых щук
Поймали сорок штук.
А сколько песен спели,
А сколько рыбы съели, -
Одних пятнистых щук
Поймали сорок штук. 
Бескозырки белые,
Как чайки за кормой.
Парни загорелые,
Каюта - дом родной.
Нам завтра снова в море,
Качаться на просторе,
Увидим много стран
И синий океан.
Нам завтра снова в море,
Качаться на просторе,
Увидим много стран
И синий океан. 
У матросов нет вопросов,
У матросов нет проблем,
Никогда матрос не бросит
Бескозырку насовсем.
У матросов нет вопросов,
У матросов нет проблем,
Никогда матрос не бросит
Бескозырку насовсем.

----------


## Lampada

Про львов. Текст песни, mp3 (прослушать и скачать), минусовка :: Сборник песен "  *ПРО ЛЬВОВ*  _Слова: Э. Мошковская 
Музыка: И. Егиков
Исполняет Мария Лукач_   
Вчера я в цирке видел львов.
Там было много номеров,
Но я не видел номеров,
Я видел только львов.
Гляжу: вбегают целых два льва,
Два льва!
И третий бежит!
И клетка дрожит
Железная, длинная, львиная. 
И я кричу: "Смотрите!"
И входит укротитель.
И под ужасным взглядом
Все львы садятся рядом.
На тумбочки влезают,
И с тумбочек слезают,
Влезают и слезают,
Слезают и влезают,
Молчат, не возражают! 
Потом гоняют их кнутом,
И львы потом бегут гуськом,
Потом ложатся, а потом
Зевают страшным ртом.
А самый главный лев зевнул,
И он, по-моему, заснул.
И я поспорил, что потом
Он зарычит, забьет хвостом,
Он зарычит, забьет хвостом. 
А львы - они молчали,
Ни разу не рычали.
И я тогда подумал,
И я тогда подумал:
"Львы, ну неужели, это вы?"

----------


## Lampada

*Не дразните собак (Е. Птичкин - М. Пляцковский). Текст песни, mp3 (прослушать и скачать), минусовка :: Сборник песен "  
НЕ ДРАЗНИТЕ СОБАК*  Музыка Е. Птичкина
Слова М. Пляцковского 
Не дразните собак, не гоняйте кошек, 
Не жалейте для птиц ни зерна, ни крошек. 
И тогда воробьи песенкой разбудят, 
А царапать и кусать вас никто не будет.   
Если очень шуметь около берлоги, 
То придется потом уносить вам ноги. 
И пчела просто так тоже не пристанет. 
Ведь и жалить, и рычать зря никто не станет.   
Ни к чему обижать бабочку на ветке, 
Веселее в лесу от ее расцветки. 
Не пугайте жуков с длинными усами, 
И поверьте, что жуки вас не тронут сами.   
Если вам по душе красота земная, 
Берегите ее, устали не зная. 
Непременно тогда станем мы друзьями, 
А про кошек и собак пойте вместе с нами!

----------


## Lampada

*Аудиокниги - сказки и рассказы для детей. Сказки со старых грампластинок :: Детские сказки     Алеша ПоповичБаба-Яга и ягодыВолк и семеро козлятДва МорозаДве сказки про хитрую лисичкуЖуравль и цапляЗайка и ЛискаКак лиса и овца волка наказалиКак мужик гусей делилКаша из топораКолобокКурочка РябаЛиса и дроздЛиса и козелЛисичка со скалочкойМаша и медведьНаходчивый солдатПетушок и бобовое зернышкоПетушок и меленкаПузырь, соломинка и лапотьПойди туда не знаю кудаСемилеткаСивка-буркаТерешечкаУмная внучкаЦаревна-лягушка Сказки народов мира   Златовласка Сказки Г. Х. Андерсена   Гадкий утенокДюймовочка Сказки Ш. Перро   Красная Шапочка Сказки русских писателей   Аленький цветочек. Сказка С. АксаковаСказка о попе и о работнике его Балде. Сказка А. ПушкинаСказка о рыбаке и рыбке. Сказка А. Пушкина Сказки и рассказы советских писателей   Голубая чашка (Рассказ А. Гайдара)Приключения Незнайки (Сказка Н. Носова)Незнайка-путешественник (Сказка Н. Носова)Три толстяка (Сказка Ю. Олеши)Песочные часы (Сказка В. Каверина) [IMG]file:///C:/Users/Philip/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]Серебряное копытце (Сказ П. Бажова) [IMG]file:///C:/Users/Philip/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]Н. Сладков. Сказки Сказки Владимира Сутеева:Мышонок и КарандашПетух и КраскиРазные колёсаПод грибомПалочка-выручалочкаЯблокоКто сказал "Мяу"?Кот-рыболовКорабликСказка весёлого карандаша Стихи Сергея Михалкова:Дядя СтёпаДядя Стёпа - милиционерДядя Стёпа и ЕгорДядя Стёпа - ветеран Сказки Александра Волкова:Волшебник Изумрудного города Сказки зарубежных писателей   Звездный мальчик. Сказка О. УайльдаЗнаменитый утенок Тим. Сказка Энид Блайтон [IMG]file:///C:/Users/Philip/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]Малыш и Карлсон, который живет на крыше. Сказка Астрид ЛиндгренМузыкальный магазинчик. Сказка Л. ЛягутаМэри Поппинс. Сказка Памелы ТрэверсМы на острове Сальткрока. Сказка Астрид ЛиндгренРасмус-бродяга. Сказка Астрид ЛиндгренЩелкунчик. Сказка Э. Т. А. Гофмана*

----------


## Lampada

Алеша Попович.   
АЛЕША ПОПОВИЧ И ТУГАРИН ЗМЕЕВИЧ   В славном городе Ростове у ростовского попа соборного был один-единственный сын. Звали его Алёша, прозывали по отцу Поповичем. 
Алёша Попович грамоте не учился, за книги не садился, а учился с малых лет копьём владеть, из лука стрелять, богатырских коней укрощать. Силон Алёша не большой богатырь, зато дерзостью да хитростью взял. Вот подрос Алёша Попович до шестнадцати лет, и скучно ему стало в отцовском доме. 
Стал он просить отца отпустить его в чистое поле, в широкое раздолье, по Руси привольной поездить, до синего моря добраться, в лесах поохотиться. Отпустил его отец, дал ему коня богатырского, саблю, копьё острое да лук со стрелами. Стал Алёша коня седлать, стал приговаривать: 
— Служи мне верно, богатырский конь. Не оставь меня ни мёртвым, ни раненым серым волкам на растерзание, чёрным воронам на расклевание, врагам на поругание! Где б мы ни были, домой привези! 
Обрядил он своего коня по-княжески. Седло черкасское, подпруга шелковая, узда золочёная. 
Позвал Алёша с собой любимого друга Екима Ивановича и поутру в субботу из дому выехал искать себе богатырской славы. 
Вот едут верные друзья плечо в плечо, стремя в стремя, по сторонам поглядывают. Никого в степи не видно-ни богатыря, с кем бы силой помериться, ни зверя, чтоб поохотиться. Раскинулась под солнцем русская степь без конца, без края, и шороха в ней не слыхать, в небе птицы не видать. Вдруг видит Алёша — лежит на кургане камень, а на камне что-то написано. Говорит Алёша Екиму Ивановичу; 
— Ну-ка, Екимушка, прочитай, что на камне написано. Ты хорошо грамотный, а я грамоте не обучен и читать не могу. 
Соскочил Еким с коня, стал на камне надпись разбирать 
— Вот, Алёшенька, что на камне написано: правая дорога ведёт к Чернигову, левая дорога в Киев, к князю Владимиру, а прямо дорога — к синему морю, к тихим заводям. 
— Куда же нам, Еким, путь держать? 
— К синему морю ехать далеко, к Чернигову ехать незачем: там калачницы хорошие. Съешь один калач — другой захочется, съешь другой — на перину завалишься, не сыскать нам там богатырской славы. А поедем мы к князю Владимиру, может, он нас в свою дружину возьмёт. 
— Ну, так завернём, Еким, на левый путь. 
Завернули молодцы коней и поехали по дороге к Киеву. 
Доехали они до берега Сафат-реки, поставили белый шатёр. Алёша с коня соскочил, в шатёр вошёл, лёг на зелёную траву и заснул крепким сном. А Еким коней расседлал, напоил, прогулял, стреножил и в луга пустил, только тогда отдыхать пошёл. 
Утром-светом проснулся Алёша, росой умылся, белым полотенцем вытерся, стал кудри расчёсывать. 
А Еким вскочил, за конями сходил, попоил их, овсом покормил заседлал и своего и Алёшиного. 
Снова молодцы в путь пустились. 
Едут-едут, вдруг видят — среди степи идёт старичок. Нищий странник — калика перехожая. На нём лапти из семи шелков сплетённые, на нём шуба соболиная, шапка греческая, а в руках дубинка дорожная. 
Увидал он молодцов, загородил им путь: 
— Ой вы, молодцы удалые, вы не ездите за Сафат-реку. Стал там станам злой враг Тугарин, Змея сы.н. Вышиной он как высокий дуб, меж плечами косая сажень, между глаз можно стрелу положить. У него крылатый конь — как лютый зверь: из ноздрей пламя пышет, из ушей дым валит. Не езжайте туда, молодцы! 
Екимушка на Алёшу поглядывает, а Алёша распалился, разгневался: 
— Чтобы я да всякой нечисти дорогу уступил! Не могу я его взять силой, возьму хитростью. Братец мой, дорожный странничек, дай ты мне на время твоё платье, возьми мои богатырские доспехи, помоги мне с Тугарином справиться. 
— Ладно, бери, да смотри, чтобы беды не было: он тебя в один глоток проглотить может. 
— Ничего, как-нибудь справимся! 
Надел Алёша цветное платье и пошёл пешком к Сафат-реке. Идёт на дубинку опирается, прихрамывает... 
Увидел его Тугарин Змеевич, закричал так, что дрогнула земля, согнулись высокие дубы, воды из реки выплеснулись, Алёша еле жив стоит, ноги у него подкашиваются. 
— Гей, — кричит Тугарин, — гей, странничек, не видал ли ты Алёшу Поповича? Мне бы хотелось его найти, да копьём поколоть, да огнём пожечь. 
А Алёша шляпу греческую на лицо натянул, закряхтел, застонал и отвечает стариковским голосом: 
— Ох-ох-ох, не гневись на меня, Тугарин Змеевич! Я от старости оглох, ничего не слышу, что ты мне приказываешь. Подъезжай ко мне поближе, к убогому.   Подъехал Тугарин к Алёше, наклонился с седла, хотел ему в ухо гаркнуть, а Алеша ловок, увёртлив был, — как хватит его дубинкой между глаз, — так Тугарин без памяти на землю пал. 
Снял с него Алёша дорогое платье, самоцветами расшитое, не дешевое платье, ценой в сто тысяч, на себя надел. Самого Тугарина к седлу приторочил и поехал обратно к своим друзьям. 
А так Еким Иванович сам не свой, рвётся Алёше помочь, да нельзя в богатырское дело вмешиваться, Алёшиной славе мешать. 
Вдруг видит Еким — скачет конь что лютый зверь, на нём в дорогом платье Тугарин сидит. 
Разгневался Еким, бросил наотмашь свою палицу в тридцать пудов прямо в грудь Алёше Поповичу. Свалился Алёша замертво. 
А Еким кинжал вытащил, бросился к упавшему, хочет добить Тугарина... И вдруг видит — перед ним Алёша лежит... 
Грянулся наземь Еким Иванович, горько расплакался: 
— Убил я, убил своего брата названого, дорогого Алёшу Поповича! 
Стали они с каликой Алёшу трясти, качать, влили ему в рот питья заморского, растирали травами лечебными. Открыл глаза Алёша, встал на ноги, на ногах стоит-шатается. 
Еким Иванович от радости сам не свой; 
Снял он с Алёши платье Тугарина, одел его в богатырские доспехи, отдал калике его добро. Посадил Алёшу на коня, сам рядом пошёл: Алёшу поддерживает. 
Только у самого Киева Алёша в силу вошёл. 
Подъехали они к Киеву в воскресенье, к обеденной поре. Заехали на княжеский двор, соскочили с коней, привязали их к дубовым столбам и вошли в горницу. 
Князь Владимир их ласково встречает. 
— Здравствуйте, гости милые, вы откуда ко мне приехали? Как зовут вас по имени, величают по отчеству? 
— Я из города Ростова, сын соборного попа Леонтия. А зовут меня Алёшей Поповичем. Ехали мы чистой степью, повстречали Тугарина Змеевича, он теперь у меня в тороках висит. 
Обрадовался Владимир-князь: 
— Ну и богатырь ты, Алёшенька! Куда хочешь за стол садись: хочешь-рядом со мной, хочешь-против меня, хочешь-рядом с княгинею. 
Алёша Попович не раздумывал, сел он рядом с княгинею. А Еким Иванович у печки стал. 
Крикнул князь Владимир прислужников: 
— Развяжите Тугарина Змеевича, принесите сюда в горницу! Только Алёша взялся за хлеб, за соль — растворились двери гостиницы, внесли двенадцать конюхов на золотой доске Тугарина, посадили рядом с князем Владимиром. 
Прибежали стольники, принесли жареных гусей, лебедей, принесли ковши мёду сладкого. 
А Тугарин неучтиво себя ведёт, невежливо. Ухватил лебёдушку и с костями съел, по ковриге целой за щеку запихивает. Сгрёб пироги сдобные да в рот побросал, за один дух десять ковшей мёду в глотку льет. 
Не успели гости кусочка взять, а уже на столе только косточки. 
Нахмурился Алёша Попович и говорит: 
— У моего батюшки попа Леонтия была собака старая и жадная. Ухватила она большую кость да и подавилась. Я её за хвост схватил, под гору метнул — то же будет от меня Тугарину. 
Потемнел Тугарин, как осенняя ночь, выхватил острый кинжал и метнул его в Алёшу Поповича. 
Тут бы Алёше и конец пришёл, да вскочил Еким Иванович, на лету кинжал перехватил. 
— Братец мой, Алёша Попович, сам изволишь в него нож бросать или мне позволишь? 
— И сам не брошу, и тебе не позволю: неучтиво у князя в горнице ссору вести. А переведаюсь я с ним завтра в чистом поле, и не быть Тугарину живому завтра к вечеру. 
Зашумели гости, заспорили, стали заклад держать, всё за Тугарина ставят - и корабли, и товары, и деньги. 
За Алёшу ставят только княгиня Апраксия да Еким Иванович. 
Встал Алёша из-за стола, поехал с Екимом в свой шатёр на Сафат-реке. Всю ночь Алёша не спит, на небо смотрит, подзывает тучу грозовую, чтоб смочила дождём Тугариновы крылья. Утром-светом прилетел Тугарин, над шатром вьётся, хочет сверху ударить. Да не зря Алёша не спал: налетела туча громовая, грозовая, пролилась дождём, смочила Тугаринову коню могучие крылья. Грянулся конь наземь, по земле поскакал. 
Алёша крепко в седле сидит, острой сабелькой помахивает. 
Заревел Тугарин так, что лист с деревьев посыпался: 
— Тут тебе, Алёшка, конец: захочу — огнём спалю, захочу — конём потопчу, захочу — копьём заколю! 
Подъехал к нему Алёша поближе и говорит: 
— Что же ты, Тугарин, обманываешь?! Бились мы с тобой об заклад, что один на один силой померяемся, а теперь за тобой стоит сила несметная! 
Оглянулся Тугарин назад, хотел посмотреть, какая сила за ним стоит, а Алёше только того и надобно. Взмахнул острой саблей и отсек ему голову! 
Покатилась голова на землю, как пивной котёл, загудела земля-матушка! Соскочил Алёша, хотел взять голову, да не мог от земли на вершок поднять. Крикнул Алёша Попович зычным голосом: 
— Эй вы, верные товарищи, помогите голову Тугарина с земли поднять! 
Подъехал Еким Иванович с товарищами, помог Алёше Поповичу голову Тугарина на богатырского коня взвалить. 
Как приехали они к Киеву, заехали на княжеский двор, бросили среди двора чудище. 
Вышел князь Владимир с княгинею, приглашал Алешу за княжеский стол, говорил Алеше ласковые слова: 
— Живи ты, Алёша, в Киеве, послужи мне, князю Владимиру. Я тебя, Алёша, пожалую. 
Остался Алёша в Киеве дружинником; 
Так про молодого Алёшу старину поют, чтобы добрые люди слушали: Наш Алёша роду поповского, 
Он и храбр и умен, да нравом сварлив. 
Он не так силён, как напуском смел.И.В. Карнаухова "Русские Богатыри (былины)"     http://www.rusizn.ru/leg17_4.html

----------


## Lampada

*Ирма Сохадзе  
Зачем?*   Музыка - В. Шаинский, слова - О. Гаджикасимов.  Зачем, зачем, я не знаю,  Зачем кричат попугаи,  Зачем, зачем, я не знаю, зачем.  Зачем арбуз полосатый,  Зачем медведь косолапый,  Зачем, я не знаю, зачем.  
Зачем, зачем, я не знаю,  нужны так рельсы трамваю,  Зачем, зачем, я не знаю, зачем.  Зачем реке нужен берег,  Зачем замок нужен двери ,  Зачем, я не знаю, зачем.  
Зачем, зачем, я не знаю,  Зачем, зачем повторяю  Сто раз короткое слово "зачем",  Зачем мне все интересно,  Зачем так названа песня,  Зачем, я не знаю, зачем...

----------


## Lampada

*Оля РОЖДЕСТВЕНСКАЯ*Песня первоклассника (То ли ещё будет) 
Нагружать всё больше нас 
Стали почему-то, 
Нынче в школе первый класс 
Вроде института. 
Нам учитель задаёт 
С иксами задачи, 
Кандидат наук и тот 
Над задачей плачет.  
То ли ещё будет, то ли ещё будет, 
То ли ещё будет, ой-ёй-ёй 
То ли ещё будет, то ли ещё будет, 
То ли ещё будет, ой-ёй-ёй  
А у нас стряслась беда - 
Сочиненье снова, 
Лев Толстой в мои года 
Не писал такого. 
Не бываю я нигде, 
Не дышу озоном, 
Занимаюсь на труде 
Синхрофазотроном.  
То ли ещё будет, то ли ещё будет, 
То ли ещё будет, ой-ёй-ёй 
То ли ещё будет, то ли ещё будет,
То ли ещё будет, ой-ёй-ёй  
Нагружать всё больше нас 
Стали почему-то, 
Нынче в школе первый класс 
Вроде института. 
Я ложусь в двенадцать спать, 
Силы нет раздеться, 
Вот бы сразу взрослым стать, 
Отдохнуть от детства.  
То ли ещё будет, то ли ещё будет, 
То ли ещё будет, ой-ёй-ёй 
То ли ещё будет, то ли ещё будет, 
То ли ещё будет, ой-ёй-ёй

----------


## Lampada

Поёт Оля Рождественская

----------


## Lampada

Поёт *Оля Рождественская*    *"Приходите в гости к нам"*1
Если вы не так уж боитесь Кощея
Или Бармалея и Бабу Ягу,
Приходите в гости к нам поскорее,
Там, где зеленый дуб на берегу.
Там гуляет черный котище ученый,
Пьет он молоко и не ловит мышей,
Это настоящий кот говорящий,
А на цепи сидит Горыныч-змей. _Припев:_
Приходите в гости к нам,
Поскорей приходите в гости к нам!
Кот про все расскажет вам,
Потому что он видел все сам.
Ах, как тихо и темно!
Ах, как чУдно и чуднО!
Ах, как страшно и смешно,
Зато в конце все будет хорошо!
2
Ты узнаешь много волшебных историй:
Тут тебе и "Репка", и ключ золотой.
Тут и Черномор, тот самый, который
Зря всех пугал своею бородой.
А в конце концов, всему свету на диво,
После приключений, сражений и драк,
Станешь ты веселым, как Буратино,
И очень умным, как Иван-дурак! _Припев._

----------


## Lampada

*Ольга Рождественская  
 Девочка на шаре*Когда она жила под куполом цирка, Ее как спичку об асфальт кто-то чиркал. Еще ей вешал кто-то с ценником бирку, Когда она жила под куполом цирка.  Она не знала, что такое "заплакать", Когда ее толкали в мерзлую слякоть. Когда в душе готов был дождик закапать, Она не знала, что такое "плакать". <a href="http://muzoton.ru">Тексты песен</a> Девочка на шаре, великой руки творенье, И меня сжимают в пружину твои движения. Хочешь, этой ночью кто-то с тобой останется рядом, Девочка, не падай, не надо.  Ей часто снилось, что она станет птицей, Взлетит и будет в синем небе кружиться. И все, что было, больше не повторится, Ей часто снилось, что она станет птицей.  Девочка на шаре, великой руки творенье, И меня сжимают в пружину твои движения. Хочешь, этой ночью кто-то с тобой останется рядом, Девочка, не падай, не надо.  Хочешь, этой ночью кто-то с тобой останется рядом...  Хочешь, этой ночью кто-то с тобой останется рядом, Девочка, не падай, не надо.  Девочка на шаре, великой руки творенье, И меня сжимают в пружину твои движения. Хочешь, этой ночью кто-то с тобой останется рядом, Девочка, не падай, не надо.

----------


## Lampada

*Ольга Рождественская  
 Грустная песенка Пети*Прощай навек, мой самолет! Они хотят, чтоб я поверил, Что вентилятор — не пропеллер, А потолок — не небосвод.  Ну, вот и все… Я прилетел, И должен тихо и послушно Играть, как можно и как нужно. А я играл, как я хотел!  Ну, вот и всё. Опять летим! Под нами лес, поля и крыши, Мы поднимаемся всё выше, И мы летим, как мы хотим!

----------


## Lampada

*Евгений Евстигнеев, Рина Зеленая, Ольга Рождественская   
 Песня о звёздах*Am Ни дождика, ни снега, C Ни пасмурного ветра Dm G В полночный безоблачный час.   Распахивает небо Сияющие недра Для зорких и радостных глаз.   Сокровища вселенной Мерцают, словно дышат, Звенит потихоньку зенит.   А есть такие люди, Они прекрасно слышат, Как звезда с звездою говорит.   Dm G - Здравствуй! - Здравствуй! C Am - Сияешь? - Сияю. Dm D7 G - Который час? - Двенадцатый примерно.   Там, на Земле, в этот час Лучше всего видно нас. - А как же дети?- Дети? Спят, наверно.   Как хорошо, от души Спят по ночам малыши. Весело спят, кто в люльке, кто в коляске.   Dm G Пусть им приснится во сне, C Am Как на Луне, на Луне Dm G C Лунный медведь вслух читает сказки, Лунный медведь вслух читает сказки.   А тем, кому не спится, Открою по секрету Один замечательный факт.   Вот я считаю звезды, А звездам счета нету. И это действительно так.   Смотрите в телескопы И тоже открывайте Иные миры и края.   Но только надо, чтобы Хорошая погода Была на планете Земля.   Там, высоко-высоко Кто-то пролил молоко, И получилась млечная дорога.   А вдоль по ней, вдоль по ней Между жемчужных полей Месяц плывет, как белая пирога.   А на Луне, на Луне, На голубом валуне Умные люди смотрят, глаз не сводят,   Как над Луной, над Луной Шар голубой, шар земной Очень красиво всходит и заходит, Очень красиво всходит и заходит.

----------


## Lampada

*Ольга Рождественская  
 Песня Красной Шапочки*

----------


## Lampada

Поёт Оля Рожденственская   *НЕОБИТАЕМЫЙ ОСТРОВ*муз. А.Рыбникова. сл.Ю.Михайлова  -А вдруг ты завтра попадешь на остров в океане? -На остров, вот здорово! -А как же ты там проживешь без повара без няни? -А я найду кого-нибудь -Да хорошо бы кого-то, но мы то знаем, что этот остров необитаем. -Необитаем? -То есть абсолютно. Подушек нет, матрасов нет, нет ни одной кроватки. -А я на травке буду спать. -Простудишься на травке. -Костер, костер, костер. -А я могу разжечь костер... -Но мы же знаем, что этот остров необитаем! -Что совсем необитаем, да? -То есть абсолютно. Никто на помощь не придет, ни дров не раздобудет, никто не сварит ничего ни на каком огне -А я пойду топор найду... -И что же дальше будет? Ты размахнешься по сосне, а трахнешь по ноге! -Грибы, орехи собирать умеешь? -Нет, не умею -От крокодила убежать успеешь? -Нет не успею -Не бойся, мы тебя спасем!! -Но как же мы его спасем, ведь мы считаем, что этот остров необитаем!!! -А я, а я, а я... -А ты сидишь на берегу, тебе тепло и скучно, сидишь себе худеешь не по дням, а по часам -Ну почему, почему? -Да потому что, да потому что, да потому что, ты никогда и ничего не делал в жизни сам!!!

----------


## Lampada

*Ирма СОХАДЗЕ*   *В мире много сказок*   *Энтин Юрий* 
В мире много сказок, 
Грустных и смешных,
И прожить на свете
Нам нельзя без них. 
        Лампа Аладдина,
        В сказку нас веди!
        Башмачок хрустальный, 
        Помоги в пути. 
Мальчик Чиполлино,
Мишка Винни-Пух -
Каждый нам в дороге
Настоящий друг. 
        Пусть герои сказок
        Дарят нам тепло.
        Пусть добро навеки
        Побеждает зло! 
В мире много сказок, 
Грустных и смешных,
И прожить на свете
Нам нельзя без них.

----------


## Lampada

*Ирма СОХАДЗЕ**Кенгуру* Случилась вдруг история сегодня поутру:
Сбежал из зоопарка длиннохвостый кенгуру.
Мои соседи в панике, все ищут кенгуру,
Все ищут кенгуру. 
Кенгуру!
Где ты ходишь, кенгуру?
Где ты ходишь, кенгуру?
Где ты ходишь, кенгу-кенгу-кенгуру?
Кенгуру!
Где ты бродишь, кенгуру?
Где ты бродишь, кенгуру?
Где ты бродишь, кенгуру?
Кенгуру!
Кен-гу-ру! 
Найти не могут кенгуру, хоть ищут все давно.
На рынке, на катке, в бассейне, в парке и в кино.
Ждет приз того, кто скажет нам, где скрылся кенгуру,
Где скрылся кенгуру. 
Кенгуру!
Где ты ходишь, кенгуру?
Где ты ходишь, кенгуру?
Где ты ходишь, кенгу-кенгу-кенгуру?
Кенгуру!
Где ты бродишь, кенгуру?
Где ты бродишь, кенгуру?
Где ты бродишь, кенгуру?
Кенгуру!
Кен-гу-ру! 
А в это время кенгуру - пропавший наш чудак -
С транзистором в кармане все искал свой зоопарк.
Он эту песню услыхать по радио успел
И сам в ответ запел. 
Зоопарк!
Где ты ходишь, зоопарк?
Где ты ходишь, зоопарк?
Где ты ходишь, зоо-зоо-зоопарк?
Зоопарк!
Где ты бродишь, зоопарк?
Где ты бродишь, зоопарк?
Где ты бродишь, зоопарк?
Зоопарк!
Зо-о-парк! 
Кенгуру!
Где ты бродишь, кенгуру?
Где ты бродишь, кенгуру?
Где ты бродишь, кенгуру?
Кенгуру!
Кен-гу-ру!

----------

